# STREET STARS DVD



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

thanks to all the riders who have supported the first dvd from street stars, mail orders are now available and ready to ship for further infromation or questions feel free to call me at 509-728-3946 or pm me, once again thanks for the support, nick garcia


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ARE THEY DVD-R???


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

this video is one of the hottests ones I have ever seen. Right now its just of the northwest. But wait till you all see it.


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

watched mine on the way home from Yakima GREAT VIDEO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

good shit here quality for sure


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

does that include shippin to canada?


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

I wanna know who sings the song or what the song is called, the one that is at the beginning of the White Center Show??? It's got a hook with some ladies singing.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Jul 19 2004, 09:44 PM
> *I wanna know who sings the song or what the song is called, the one that is at the beginning of the White Center Show??? It's got a hook with some ladies singing.*


 thats FRISCO-CALI i also have his cds for sale same price :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Jul 19 2004, 05:26 PM
> *watched mine on the way home from Yakima GREAT VIDEO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 thanks ill see you homies this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2004, 06:31 PM
> *good shit here quality for sure*


 :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 20 2004, 03:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jul 20 2004, 03:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2004, 06:31 PM
> *good shit here quality for sure*


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
are they dvd r...cause i like to buy some


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Jul 20 2004, 02:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (homeboyz @ Jul 20 2004, 02:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are they dvd r...cause i like to buy some[/b][/quote]
sorry bout the delayed response :biggrin: and no there not dvd-r :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Would love to check it out!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 20 2004, 02:24 PM
> *Would love to check it out!*


 :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Top Flight shit with the Street Stars........worth checkin out even if out of town...all Northwest shit and even a couple of shot-outs to KC


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 20 2004, 05:51 PM
> *...and even a couple of shot-outs to KC*


 :0 :0 I saw that! Funny shit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 20 2004, 04:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jul 20 2004, 04:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tijuanasean_@Jul 19 2004, 09:44 PM
> *I wanna know who sings the song or what the song is called, the one that is at the beginning of the White Center Show???  It's got a hook with some ladies singing.*


thats FRISCO-CALI i also have his cds for sale same price :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Where is he from?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 20 2004, 03:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jul 20 2004, 03:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bout the delayed response :biggrin: and no there not dvd-r :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i would like to buy 20..asap


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Jul 20 2004, 06:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (homeboyz @ Jul 20 2004, 06:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would like to buy 20..asap[/b][/quote]
thanks, give me a call please and ill send them right out, 509-728-3946, nick garcia :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Will be availble on rhydersstreetwear.com for ordering very soon..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THANKS FOR ALL THE ORDERS, ALL THE SHOP ORDERS HAVE BEEN SENT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

good job nick :biggrin: ..now I gotta borrow it and watch it 20 times cuz I busted my back


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 26 2004, 05:50 PM
> *good job nick :biggrin: ..now I gotta borrow it and watch it 20 times cuz I busted my back*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

watched a few times last night :biggrin: good shit! but ima be outa work for a few months so you better drop #2 soon lol :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 28 2004, 10:01 AM
> *watched a few times last night :biggrin: good shit! but ima be outa work for a few months so you better drop #2 soon lol :cheesy:*


 september :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

hmmm streetstars 2, should be good cant wait to check it out, what shows are going to be on it, im just curious, it really dont matter though cause its all Northwest RIDERS, so u know its going to be good!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

YAKIMA, SEATTLE, SPOKANE, LAKEWOOD, CANADA, AND PORTLAND AND EXTRAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 20 2004, 06:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Jul 20 2004, 06:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--206ness_@Jul 20 2004, 05:51 PM
> *...and even a couple of shot-outs to KC*


:0 :0 I saw that! Funny shit. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jul 28 2004, 03:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jul 28 2004, 03:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 [/b][/quote]
I know he couldnt have been talking about you guys! :cheesy:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I think I counted 3 shout outs to kansas city


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 28 2004, 08:18 PM
> *I think I counted 3 shout outs to kansas city*


 :0 :0 :0 
(One for each!)


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 28 2004, 05:18 PM
> *I think I counted 3 shout outs to kansas city*


 theres more than that :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

yeah......ok......anyone out there even come close to G-body 83" double pump, V8, with bumpers, 13s with small tires, not stuck? I didn't think so.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 28 2004, 05:40 PM
> *yeah......ok......anyone out there even come close to G-body 83" double pump, V8, with bumpers, 13s with small tires, not stuck?    I didn't think so.*


the northwest aint no joke :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 28 2004, 08:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jul 28 2004, 08:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Jul 28 2004, 05:40 PM
> *yeah......ok......anyone out there even come close to G-body 83" double pump, V8, with bumpers, 13s with small tires, not stuck?    I didn't think so.*


the northwest aint no joke[/b][/quote]
Yes you guys do have a lot of good stuff going down out there. But...... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ok so lets see 83" :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 28 2004, 08:45 PM
> *ok so lets see 86" :0*


 We already did that...but it was tearing the front bumper up too much....so we had to back it down.  We want it to stay looking nice.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jul 28 2004, 08:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jul 28 2004, 08:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Jul 28 2004, 08:45 PM
> *ok so lets see 86"  :0*


We already did that...but it was tearing the front bumper up too much....so we had to back it down.  We want it to stay looking nice.[/b][/quote]
Damn, 86" with BUMPERS! :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

grumpy just called and said, "kansas didnt want any of the big body last year when i called them out and they still dont, ill hop over any one of there g bodies with bumpers and shocks in my big body normal double pump class, i got 10,000$ lock it in"


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jul 28 2004, 08:49 PM~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes....and you know what....it can do more then that...The rear bumper fill is still completely intacked and installed. Fuck the dumb shit....we built this to the max. You basically cannot physical do anymore inches keeping it lowrider style and non stuck.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

so what does it do now that you toned it down????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

83 at the show last weekend.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Salt Lake City looks like its about halfway???? :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 28 2004, 06:02 PM
> *Salt Lake City looks like its about halfway???? :0
> 
> 
> ...


 we tried that many times northwest vs midwest, i know the street stars hopping team is ready :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 28 2004, 09:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jul 28 2004, 09:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Jul 28 2004, 06:02 PM
> *Salt Lake City looks like its about halfway????  :0
> 
> 
> ...


we tried that many times northwest vs midwest, i know the street stars hopping team is ready :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
We personally never got that call...........83" G-body!!!!!!!!!!!! Lowride style. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jul 28 2004, 09:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jul 28 2004, 09:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We personally never got that call...........83" G-body!!!!!!!!!!!! Lowride style. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Thats because they went carrot top on your asses and dialed 1-800-CALL-ATT!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jul 28 2004, 06:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (big pimpin @ Jul 28 2004, 06:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We personally never got that call...........83" G-body!!!!!!!!!!!! Lowride style. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
the hoppers out here are real lowriders, with all the pices of the car on them also :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Does anybody really wanna know why some people up here are even trying to call out KC??? i know why    :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 28 2004, 07:40 PM
> *Does anybody really wanna know why some people up here are even trying to call out KC??? i know why    :biggrin:*


 tell.......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 28 2004, 08:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jul 28 2004, 08:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Jul 28 2004, 07:40 PM
> *Does anybody really wanna know why some people up here are even trying to call out KC??? i know why        :biggrin:*


tell.......[/b][/quote]
u already know foo if u really want me to tell i will but i dont want people up here to look foolish for why they calling out another state


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Jul 28 2004, 07:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Jul 28 2004, 07:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u already know foo if u really want me to tell i will but i dont want people up here to look foolish for why they calling out another state[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: its all fun and games :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

LOVE THE DVD,,,,,,ILL POST DEFF ADD THIS TO MY WHOLESALE PROMGRAM IN JAPAN.......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 30 2004, 09:36 AM
> *LOVE THE DVD,,,,,,ILL POST DEFF ADD THIS TO MY WHOLESALE PROMGRAM IN JAPAN.......
> [snapback]2089835[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> we tried that many times northwest vs midwest, i know the street stars hopping team is ready :biggrin:


We personally never got that call...........83" G-body!!!!!!!!!!!! Lowride style. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/quote]
the hoppers out here are real lowriders, with all the pices of the car on them also :biggrin:
[snapback]2086637[/snapback]​[/quote]
Because you are on Hogs nuts. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

who's on hog's nuts???? :angry:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

All of Washington. that's who.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 30 2004, 11:38 AM
> *All of Washington. that's who.
> [snapback]2090228[/snapback]​*



why would you say that, im cool with hog but im not on anyones nut's, so dont speak for me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 30 2004, 12:38 PM
> *All of Washington. that's who.
> [snapback]2090228[/snapback]​*



Damn...but I guess if it means keeping the cars clean thats cool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i dont think washington riders as a whole are on anyone's nuts, but we do keep the cars clean so whats the problem with that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEPS OREGON OUTTA THIS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 30 2004, 01:41 PM
> *KEEPS OREGON OUTTA THIS
> [snapback]2090606[/snapback]​*





no one said nothin bout oregon :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

I think its getting deep!!! Whats really going on!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I have a single pumper for you. Its not passing the 80 mark but it'll make you think twice 




> We already did that...but it was tearing the front bumper up too much....so we had to back it down.  We want it to stay looking nice.


Damn, 86" with BUMPERS! :0[/quote]
Yes....and you know what....it can do more then that...The rear bumper fill is still completely intaked and installed. Fuck the dumb shit....we built this to the max. You basically cannot physical do anymore inches keeping it lowrider style and non stuck.
[snapback]2086216[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I did mine like yours, its a copy... I even added some white people for excitement purposes hehehe... SINGLE PUMP NIEAGUH!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Aug 4 2004, 10:19 AM
> *I did mine like yours, its a copy... I even added some white people for excitement purposes hehehe... SINGLE PUMP NIEAGUH!!!
> 
> [snapback]2104583[/snapback]​*



Dang.....

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...Where did you find the white people?????? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

It was hard but I put an Ad on the L.A. and White Times... So, we dressed them up to look "urban" and shaved some heads... it was difficult, but we did it hehehe... LOL



> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 4 2004, 11:55 AM
> *Dang.....
> 
> .
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Aug 5 2004, 12:04 PM
> *It was hard but I put an Ad on the L.A. and White Times... So, we dressed them up to look "urban" and shaved some heads... it was difficult, but we did it hehehe... LOL
> [snapback]2108390[/snapback]​*



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sugafree (Jul 26, 2004)

where can i get a copy of your dvd?????


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sugafree_@Aug 8 2004, 08:33 PM
> *where can i get a copy of your dvd?????
> [snapback]2117533[/snapback]​*



NOW AVAILBLE FOR ORDERING ON WWW.RHYDERSSTREETWEAR.COM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: hope to meet you in St. Louis homie...



> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 5 2004, 11:11 AM
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2108563[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

AAAAAAAAWWW HOW CUTE STREET STARS BRINGING RIDERS TOGETHER ACROSS THE NATION :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I'LL TELL YOU ALL HOW THIS STARTED. A FEW YEARS BACK SOME DUDE FROM KC SAID SOMETHING. HE HAD A BIG BODY. SOMETHING ABOUT MY CAR WASN'T SHIT. NEVER HEARD A WORD SINCE. NEVER GOT HIS NAME. I LAUNCHED AN ATTACK BY CALLING HIM KANSAS CITY. IF ANY ONE DOWN THERE HAS A BIG BODY. I AM CVALLING YOU OUT. GET ON THE ROAD I'LL MEET YOU IN THE MIDDLE. NOT TALKING JUST CONFIDENT IN THE HOTTEST BIG BODY IN THE FUCKIN UNIVERSE. IF YOUR G-BODY LAYS ALL THE WAY DOWN WITH SHOCKS AND BUMPERS WITH STOCK SUSPENSION LOCATIONS AND NO CHAINS, NOT TWO SHOCKS WELDED TOGETHER, LUXURY DOUBLE RULES, LETS SEE






HOW YA LIKE THAT SHIT KANS-ASS CITY


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 13 2004, 12:04 PM
> *I'LL TELL YOU ALL HOW THIS STARTED.  A FEW YEARS BACK SOME DUDE FROM KC SAID SOMETHING.  HE HAD A BIG BODY.  SOMETHING ABOUT MY CAR WASN'T SHIT.  NEVER HEARD A WORD SINCE.  NEVER GOT HIS NAME.  I LAUNCHED AN ATTACK BY CALLING HIM KANSAS CITY.  IF ANY ONE DOWN THERE HAS A BIG BODY.  I AM CVALLING YOU OUT.  GET ON THE ROAD I'LL MEET YOU IN THE MIDDLE.  NOT TALKING JUST CONFIDENT IN THE HOTTEST BIG BODY IN THE FUCKIN UNIVERSE.  IF YOUR G-BODY LAYS ALL THE WAY DOWN WITH SHOCKS AND BUMPERS WITH STOCK SUSPENSION LOCATIONS AND NO CHAINS, NOT TWO SHOCKS WELDED TOGETHER, LUXURY DOUBLE RULES, LETS SEE
> HOW YA LIKE THAT SHIT KANS-ASS CITY
> [snapback]2130715[/snapback]​*



Well, for one.....there are no big body lacs out here on switches that I can think off (at least not in town people). And how are you gonna call out a g-body with factory suspension and shocks???? A caddy has a longer wheel base and will beat a g-body with stock suspension anyday as long as they both hit the rear bumper. Thats like me saying, " Calling out all two door Mark VI lincolns with my four door lincoln town car." The town car has a longer wheel base and will beat the inches a mark VI can produce with factory rear suspension. So your call out doesn't make sense. :dunno: 

ps...someone put a picture of your car up....looks like it hops up pretty good.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

too scientific for me hahaha




> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2004, 10:33 AM
> *Well, for one.....there are no big body lacs out here on switches that I can think off (at least not in town people).  And how are you gonna call out a g-body with factory suspension and shocks????    A caddy has a longer wheel base and will beat a g-body with stock suspension anyday as long as they both hit the rear bumper.  Thats like me saying, " Calling out all two door Mark VI lincolns with my four door lincoln town car."    The town car has a longer wheel base and will beat the inches a mark VI can produce with factory rear suspension.  So your call out doesn't make sense.  :dunno:
> 
> ps...someone put a picture of your car up....looks like it hops up pretty good.
> [snapback]2130820[/snapback]​*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Aug 13 2004, 12:38 PM
> *too scientific for me hahaha
> [snapback]2130836[/snapback]​*



Thats how us K.C. white boys are. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Varfenughen? hahahaha





> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2004, 10:39 AM
> *Thats how us K.C. white boys are.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2130838[/snapback]​*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I HAVE TO AGREE WITH BIG PIMPIN ON THIS ONE GRUMP, YOU CANT CALL OUT OTHER STATES TO A STREET HOP BUT TELL THEM THERE CAR HAS TO BE BUILT LIKE YOURS, IN THERE HOME STATE THEY HAVE THERE OWN RULES FOR SHOW/ STREET HOPPERS JUST LIKE US BUT THEY ARE DIFFERENT FROM STATE TO STATE, SO IF YOUR CALLING THEM OUT YOUR HOPPING AGAINST A CAR BUILT BY THERE RULES. 

AND ON AN OTHER NOTE IF A CAR HAS SO MUCH ASS THAT IT DONT HAVE A FRONT BUMPER WHO CARES, OR IF YOU RIP OUT THE A.C UNIT AND HEATER CORE BOX, OR SHOCKS WHO CARES, WHAT DOES MATTER IS THAT A CAR LAYS AT A COOL HEIGHT AND DOES NOT HAVE ADDED WEIGHT

MY $0.02


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Heres your sneak peek of the Hottest Big Body


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

half way up :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:

I have a picture of Mr. Universe breaking necks can some one post it for me if i email it to you


----------



## OnDubz509 (Aug 14, 2004)

quote=Lowriderlegend90,Aug 13 2004, 08:58 PM]
 half way up :0
[snapback]2132413[/snapback]​[/quote]


That looks like Grumpy's on 2nd lik.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Aug 13 2004, 08:58 PM
> * half way up :0
> [snapback]2132413[/snapback]​*


LET'S SEE IT ON THE BUMPER !!! :cheesy:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Aug 13 2004, 08:56 PM
> *Heres your sneak peek of the Hottest Big Body
> [snapback]2132410[/snapback]​*



 THIS IS MY BOY ROOSTER, IN FRONT OF HIS HOUSE GETTING READY TO GO TO CRENSHAW


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 14 2004, 01:14 AM
> * THIS IS MY BOY ROOSTER, IN FRONT OF HIS HOUSE GETTING READY TO GO TO CRENSHAW
> [snapback]2132904[/snapback]​*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HEY TRUCHA, YOUR BOY HAS A CLOWN CAR. GET WITH RING LING CUZ MY SHIT IS HOTTER THAN THAT STOCK, NOT ON THE GAS. QUIT PLAYIN ABOUT A CAR HE SOLD ANYHOW. IS IT IN HIS STABLE. UNLIMITED, GET OFF EVERYBODY ELSES NUTS AND SUPPORT THE NORTHWEST OR GET A NEW ADDRESS. THAT MEANS MOVE TO WHEREEVER YOU ARE ON THEIER NUTS....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 14 2004, 01:01 AM
> *LET'S SEE IT ON THE BUMPER !!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2132891[/snapback]​*


IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT ON THE BUMPER, GET A STREETSTARS VIDEO HERE FOR 20.00 TRUCHA. MY HOMEBOY NICK MAKES THE VIDEO LIKE YOU MAKE ROOSTERS. GET WITH THE PROGRAM AND WE CAN DO THIS.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 15 2004, 02:04 AM
> *IF YOU WANT TO SEE IT ON THE BUMPER, GET A STREETSTARS VIDEO HERE FOR 20.00 TRUCHA.  MY HOMEBOY NICK MAKES THE VIDEO LIKE YOU MAKE ROOSTERS.  GET WITH THE PROGRAM AND WE CAN DO THIS.
> [snapback]2135224[/snapback]​*


HEY GRUMPY, THIS IS YOUR HOMEBOY ME, ILIKE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY. TRUCHHA AINT CHIT, SO WHAT DOES HIS VIDEO DO IN THE NORTHWEST, SIT THERE SILENT WHILE THE STREETSTARS MOVES OFF THE CHELF. OOOOHHH.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0  :0 :0


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 15 2004, 02:08 AM
> *HEY GRUMPY, THIS IS YOUR HOMEBOY ME, ILIKE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY. TRUCHHA AINT CHIT, SO WHAT DOES HIS VIDEO DO IN THE NORTHWEST, SIT THERE SILENT WHILE THE STREETSTARS MOVES OFF THE CHELF. OOOOHHH.
> [snapback]2135227[/snapback]​*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Grumpy have you been drinking?


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 14 2004, 01:14 AM
> * THIS IS MY BOY ROOSTER, IN FRONT OF HIS HOUSE GETTING READY TO GO TO CRENSHAW
> [snapback]2132904[/snapback]​*


Circus car, clown car thats all i hear them say but bottom line is that fuckin car hits!!! I give props to both cars for hoppin good!!


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 15 2004, 02:08 AM
> *HEY GRUMPY, THIS IS YOUR HOMEBOY ME, ILIKE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY. TRUCHHA AINT CHIT, SO WHAT DOES HIS VIDEO DO IN THE NORTHWEST, SIT THERE SILENT WHILE THE STREETSTARS MOVES OFF THE CHELF. OOOOHHH.
> [snapback]2135227[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Sorry bro but Truucha is the best hands down


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 15 2004, 03:32 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  Sorry bro but Truucha is the best hands down
> [snapback]2135243[/snapback]​*


I dont mind truucha videos he just needs to quite showin buckets with no bumpers, and start showing neked girls again.


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeah grump had a few beverages just like any saturday night, but I don't remember chingo bling being there with us. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 15 2004, 02:30 AM
> *Circus car, clown car thats all i hear them say but bottom line is that fuckin car hits!!! I give props to both cars for hoppin good!!
> [snapback]2135239[/snapback]​*


just so you guys know, i never said that car wasn't hot. i said mine is at every show. it is the hottest non clown car in the univers. that old car of roosters is hot and all of his shit usually is, just not like mine in a show hopper.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Heard Big Tony was gonna serve some people today but no one wanted to nose up on his CUTTY he called me and said all these guys are SCARED of my CUTTY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 15 2004, 10:55 PM
> *Heard Big Tony was gonna serve some people today but no one wanted to nose up on his CUTTY he called me and said all these guys are SCARED of my CUTTY
> [snapback]2137377[/snapback]​*


HA HA HA IM GONNA GET CALLS ABOUT THIS ONE TOO HA HA HA


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

NO ONE CAN BEAT TONY B. hes a legend in this hopping game and im his number 1 fan he is gonna be hittin 50's no funny shit LRM rules SP so all the WA riders better back up and learn how BIG T does it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 15 2004, 11:03 PM
> *NO ONE CAN BEAT TONY B. hes a legend in this hopping game and im his number 1 fan he is gonna be hittin 50's no funny shit LRM rules SP so all the WA riders better back up and learn how BIG T does it
> [snapback]2137395[/snapback]​*


AND IF ANYBODY NEEDS HELP CALL ME AT 1-800-CHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 15 2004, 10:03 PM
> *NO ONE CAN BEAT TONY B. hes a legend in this hopping game and im his number 1 fan he is gonna be hittin 50's no funny shit LRM rules SP so all the WA riders better back up and learn how BIG T does it
> [snapback]2137395[/snapback]​*


HES A LEGEND AT THE LOCAL CARNE ASADA SHACK, 1 POUND IN 5.3 SECONDS :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2004, 11:26 PM
> *HES A LEGEND AT THE LOCAL CARNE ASADA SHACK, 1 POUND IN 5.3 SECONDS :0
> [snapback]2137449[/snapback]​*


and some fucking goat too :biggrin: but all i really wanted was AIMEE :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 15 2004, 01:01 AM
> *UNLIMITED, GET OFF EVERYBODY ELSES NUTS AND SUPPORT THE  NORTHWEST OR GET A NEW ADDRESS.  THAT MEANS MOVE TO WHEREEVER YOU ARE ON THEIER NUTS....
> [snapback]2135222[/snapback]​*


FIRST OFF I'M NEVER ON ANYONE'S NUTS, AND I SUPPORT THE 509 WHICH IS WHERE WE ARE BOTH FROM AND THE REST OF THE N.W. AND ONE OF THE THINGS I SUPPORT ARE SWITCH HITTERS, NOT SHIT SPITTERS.
SO STOP TALKING SHIT AND LEARN TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH, AND THEN TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT AFTER YOU GET THE CAR TO DO WHAT IT DOES BEST AND IM SURE SINCE HALF OF YOUR CLUB KNOWS HOW TO HOPP UR CAR " THE HOTTEST NON CLOWN CAR IN THE UNIVERSE" THEY WILL ALL BE MORE THEN WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT. IF NOT LET ME KNOW WHAT IAN'S HOURLY SHOP RATE IS WHILE HE TEACHES YOU AND I'LL PAY IT FOR YOU. 

YOUR BOY 
UNLTD HUSTLE
NEVER ON NE1'S NUTTS
PASCO WA. 99301
:thumbsup:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 16 2004, 01:05 AM
> *FIRST OFF I'M NEVER ON ANYONE'S NUTS, AND I SUPPORT  THE 509 WHICH IS  WHERE WE ARE BOTH FROM AND THE REST OF THE N.W. AND ONE OF THE THINGS I SUPPORT ARE SWITCH HITTERS, NOT SHIT SPITTERS.
> SO STOP TALKING SHIT AND LEARN TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH, AND THEN TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT AFTER YOU GET THE CAR TO DO WHAT IT DOES BEST AND IM SURE SINCE HALF OF YOUR CLUB KNOWS HOW TO HOPP UR CAR " THE HOTTEST NON CLOWN CAR IN THE UNIVERSE" THEY WILL ALL BE MORE THEN WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT. IF NOT LET ME KNOW WHAT IAN'S HOURLY SHOP RATE IS WHILE HE TEACHES YOU AND I'LL PAY IT FOR YOU.
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SHOULD ALWAYS BE RULE #1 IN BUILDING A HOPPER!!!! ANYONE CAN BUILD A CAR AND HAVE SOMEONE ELSE HOP IT BUT AN OWNER AND WHO CAN DO IT THEMSELVES IS KEEPIN IT REAL!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> and some fucking goat too :biggrin: but all i really wanted was AIMEE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2137530[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> aimme was hot, but dont fucks goats anymore ok tone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 16 2004, 01:05 AM
> *FIRST OFF I'M NEVER ON ANYONE'S NUTS, AND I SUPPORT  THE 509 WHICH IS  WHERE WE ARE BOTH FROM AND THE REST OF THE N.W. AND ONE OF THE THINGS I SUPPORT ARE SWITCH HITTERS, NOT SHIT SPITTERS.
> SO STOP TALKING SHIT AND LEARN TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH, AND THEN TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT AFTER YOU GET THE CAR TO DO WHAT IT DOES BEST AND IM SURE SINCE HALF OF YOUR CLUB KNOWS HOW TO HOPP UR CAR " THE HOTTEST NON CLOWN CAR IN THE UNIVERSE" THEY WILL ALL BE MORE THEN WILLING TO HELP YOU OUT. IF NOT LET ME KNOW WHAT IAN'S HOURLY SHOP RATE IS WHILE HE TEACHES YOU AND I'LL PAY IT FOR YOU.
> 
> ...


you know, i kind of agree with you except the fact that not everybody has time to sit in there backyard in boxers and play with there shit. the switch i mean. to be honest with you, i am not coordinated enough yet to do it. can i borrow your ps2? i'm not trippin though. just talked shit because you started blastin me 1st. if thats supporting the 509 you got me fooled. and since were getting personal, tell the rest of the people how much you pay for memes cars. he must give you a deal since you buy them in bulk. do you got a punch card. if you want to keep blastin me, cool.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I NEVER BLASTED AT U JUST PUT IN MY 0.02 ON A EARLIER STATEMENTS, MY WORDS RECENTLY WHERE FROM YOU COMMENT OF ME BEING ON OTHER PEOPLES NUTS, AS FOR MEME THE ONLY THING WE BOUGHT FROM HIM WAS THE TOW TRUCK, THE BU WAS A CAR HE HAD OG. BUILT WITH 6 BATTERIES AND ABLE CHANGED IT TO WHAT YOU SEEN 2 YEARS AGO AT YOUR SHOW W/ MEME ON THE SWITCH. SO NOW LETS HEAR HOW MUCH YOU PAID IAN FOR YOUR CAR ? 

AS MUCH AS I LOVE THE BACK AND FORTH WORDS WE HAVE WE SHOULD HONESTLY STOP SINCE WE BOTH ON THE SAME TEAM, SO YOUR CHOICE NOW OR LATER JUST LET ME NOW.

RICK


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

YES ITS ONE TEAM, STREET STARS HOPPING TEAM, FUCK IT BLAST KANSAS :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 16 2004, 05:37 PM
> *I NEVER BLASTED AT U JUST PUT IN MY 0.02 ON A EARLIER STATEMENTS, MY WORDS RECENTLY WHERE FROM YOU COMMENT OF ME BEING ON OTHER PEOPLES NUTS, AS FOR MEME THE ONLY THING WE BOUGHT FROM HIM WAS THE TOW TRUCK, THE BU WAS A CAR HE HAD OG. BUILT WITH 6 BATTERIES AND ABLE CHANGED IT TO WHAT YOU SEEN 2 YEARS AGO AT YOUR SHOW W/ MEME ON THE SWITCH. SO NOW LETS HEAR HOW MUCH YOU PAID IAN FOR YOUR CAR ?
> 
> AS MUCH AS I LOVE THE BACK AND FORTH WORDS WE HAVE WE SHOULD HONESTLY STOP SINCE WE BOTH ON THE SAME TEAM, SO YOUR CHOICE NOW OR LATER JUST LET ME NOW.
> ...


I AGRRE WE SHOULD STOP, IT WAS YOU IN MANY POSTS THOUGH THAT IF YOU HAD MY BACK YOU WOULDN'T ALWAYS QUESTION ME ABOUT MY CAR. YOU WOULD JUST AGREE LIKE HOMIES ARE SUPPOSED TO DO. AND I HAVE PAID IAN MORE THAN TWENTY THOUSAND DOLLARS. BUILD, AND WEEKLY MAINTENANCE, STANDARD SHIT. I ONLY LOST ONCE THIS YEAR AND THAT WAS AT OUR SHOW ONLY BECAUSE MY SHIT BROKE. I WOULD HAVE WON THAT TO. BUT I AM AT THE SHOP EVERY DAY AND IAN IS A CLUB MEMBER TOO. SO IF YOU WANT TO STOP THIS COOL. JUST WHEN I REPRESENT MY CLUB AND MY BIG BODY, MAKE SURE YOUR 2 CENT ISN'T JUST CHANGE I LET YOU PICK UP.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> > and some fucking goat too :biggrin: but all i really wanted was AIMEE :biggrin:
> > [snapback]2137530[/snapback]​[/quote
> >
> > aimme was hot, but I fucks goats ok tone :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 16 2004, 05:20 PM
> *you know, i kind of agree with you except the fact that not everybody has time to sit in there backyard in boxers and play with there shit.  the switch i mean.  to be honest with you, i am not coordinated enough yet to do it.  can i borrow your ps2?  i'm not trippin though.  just talked shit because you started blastin me 1st.  if thats supporting the 509 you got me fooled.  and since were getting personal, tell the rest of the people how much you pay for memes cars.  he must give you a deal since you buy them in bulk.  do you got a punch card.  if you want to keep blastin me, cool.
> [snapback]2140089[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IF U CAN'T HIT UR OWN SWITCH THEN WHY TALK ALL MIERDA? FUCK I WOULD RATHER HIT 20 INCHES MYSELF THAN HAVE SOMEONE GO AND HIT 50 ON MY CAR!!! LIKE I SAID ANYONE CAN BUILD A CAR TO HOP SO WHAT EVERY TIME U ROLL UR CADILLAC U GOT TO BRING UR SWITCH MAN??? HAHAHAHA 

OK I'M OUT NOT HATIN JUST NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY PEOPLE DO THAT ALL THE TIME


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 16 2004, 07:54 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  IF U CAN'T HIT UR OWN SWITCH THEN WHY TALK ALL MIERDA? FUCK I WOULD RATHER HIT 20 INCHES MYSELF THAN HAVE SOMEONE GO AND HIT 50 ON MY CAR!!! LIKE I SAID ANYONE CAN BUILD A CAR TO HOP SO WHAT EVERY TIME U ROLL UR CADILLAC U GOT TO BRING UR SWITCH MAN??? HAHAHAHA
> 
> OK I'M OUT NOT HATIN JUST NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY PEOPLE DO THAT ALL THE TIME
> [snapback]2140557[/snapback]​*


I JUST DON;T UNDERSDTAND WHY YOU ARE IN UNLIMITED AND I'S CONVERSATION. PULL YOUR CAR UP TO MINE AND THEN WE'LL TALK. UNTIL THEN, KEEP POSTIN. YOU CAN SAY YOU HIT YOUER OWN SWITCH BUT I DON'T KNOW WHICH CAR IS YOURS AND I HAVEN'T SEEN IT IN MOVIES AND COMMERCIALS AND MAGAZINES LIKE MINE. AND IF WE'RE KEEPING IT REAL AS YOUR NAME IMPLIES, IS PAYING FOR A HOUSE SOMEONE ELSE BUILT AND LIVING IN IT NOT KEEPIN IT REAL. ARE YOU A CARPENTER NOW? DID YOU MANUFACTURE YOUR CIVIC? SAME SHIT SO PULL UP OR SHUT UP. CARS OR BABY MANSIONS. OR ESCALADES WITH 24 AND SPINNERS. OR NEW BODY LINCOLNS. DO WHAT EVER. I GOT WHATEVER YOU WANT TO DO. THATS KEEPIN IT REAL.

JUST MAKE SURE YOUR 2 CENTS ISN'T THE CHANGE I LET YOU PICK UP!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

SUCK THESE NUTS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

anyone take paypal for one????????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 28 2004, 09:44 PM
> *anyone take paypal for one????????
> [snapback]2176715[/snapback]​*


i know i have a paypal acount, but i forgot my password, call me 5097283946 and ill let you know how to make a payment, peace


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 28 2004, 11:34 PM
> *i know i have a paypal acount, but i forgot my password, call me 5097283946 and ill let you know how to make a payment, peace
> [snapback]2176851[/snapback]​*



ok kool


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

I happy to hear all the positive feed back on this DVD, Nick it was a pleasure working on it with you...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 29 2004, 02:28 PM
> *I happy to hear all the positive feed back on this DVD, Nick it was a pleasure working on it with you...
> [snapback]2178403[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whoa


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 
lookin good nick, can't wait for vol 2. keep up the good work


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Aug 31 2004, 05:20 PM
> *:0  :0  :0
> lookin good nick, can't wait for vol 2. keep up the good work
> [snapback]2184235[/snapback]​*


thanks feels good my homies apreciate all this hard work :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey you figured out how to post pics  looks good.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Aug 31 2004, 05:38 PM
> *Hey you figured out how to post pics  looks good.
> [snapback]2184294[/snapback]​*


how does the quality look, cause i had to down size 8 megapixel to 0 to get them to work :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

They look alright, you got more :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Aug 31 2004, 05:45 PM
> *They look alright, you got more :biggrin:
> [snapback]2184315[/snapback]​*



*STAY TUNED*  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 1 2004, 02:35 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



CANDY WHITE???????!!!!!!!?????????????????????!!!!!!!!!????????????????????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 1 2004, 11:39 AM
> *CANDY WHITE???????!!!!!!!?????????????????????!!!!!!!!!????????????????????
> [snapback]2186043[/snapback]​*


 :uh: blue on the roof :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 1 2004, 03:07 PM
> *:uh:  blue on the roof :uh:
> [snapback]2186059[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 1 2004, 01:01 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2186157[/snapback]​*



big pimpin= big jokes :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 1 2004, 12:55 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2186146[/snapback]​*



Nice!!! But are my eyes decieving me or is that a OREGON plate in the window?? :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 1 2004, 05:55 PM
> *Nice!!! But are my eyes decieving me or is that a OREGON plate in the window?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2186561[/snapback]​*


Are you sure its not a cali plate? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

[attachmentid=37336]

FOR ALL THOSE WITH JOKES


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 1 2004, 06:54 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2186145[/snapback]​*


IM FEELIN THAT CAPRICE BRO!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ONE MORE USOPDX


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> [attachmentid=37336]
> 
> FOR ALL THOSE WITH JOKES
> [snapback]2186858[/snapback]​[/quote
> ...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

FROM WHAT I HEARD THERE ALREADY IS A 2 DOOR CAPRICE REPPIN FOR 503 IN RIDERS ONLY PT. II


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Well lets see my list

.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....

Caprice=Single Pump

Yep there it is, HA HA got ya. j/p


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

anyone want any more pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

LETS SEE EM!!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YEA STOP HOLDING OUT ON US


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

keep'em comin :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

GIMME A FEW MINUTES :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 2 2004, 02:03 PM
> *
> [snapback]2188641[/snapback]​*


WELL IF YOUR COMMENT IN YOUR SIGNATURE IS ABOUT ME, REMEMBER I WENT TO PORTLAND 3 TIMES THIS YEAR. AT LEAST MINE GOES TO EVERY SHOW. WHERES YOURS. ON THE WAY FROM MEMES SHOP


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: YOU DRINKING CORONA'S AGAIN GRUMP ? AS FOR MY SIGNATURE GET OFF IT CAUSE I DONT TAKE YOUR PERSONAL. BUT FOR THE RECORD, AND CHECK A MAP ALSO, PORTLAND IS NOT MORE THEN 50 MILES PAST THE WASHINGTON STATE LINE, BUT TAKE IT HOW YOU WANT IT. AS FOR MY CAR COMING FROM MEME'S SHOP THAT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN AND IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS ABOUT HOW AND WHERE IT WAS BUILT JUST ASK NICK AS HE WAS WITH ME WHEN I TOOK THE FRAME TO THE POWDER COATER IN YAKIMA AND HAS UPCLOSE PICTURES OF IT, ASK SOME OF THE GUYS FROM LOCAL PRIDE WHEN THEY SEEN THE FRAME AND ASK JEFF FROM 509 KEATIONS C.C. ABOUT MY CAR WHEN HE CAME TO THE SHOP AND SEEN THE TRUNK AND THE CAR HOPP.AS FOR HOW MANY SHOWS MY CAR HAS BEEN TO THIS YEAR = *0* , DO I CARE THAT ITS BEEN TO ANY SHOWS,*NO*


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 4 2004, 06:54 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU DRINKING CORONA'S AGAIN GRUMP ? AS FOR MY SIGNATURE GET OFF IT CAUSE I DONT TAKE YOUR PERSONAL. BUT FOR THE RECORD, AND CHECK A MAP ALSO, PORTLAND IS NOT MORE THEN 50 MILES PAST THE WASHINGTON STATE LINE, BUT TAKE IT HOW YOU WANT IT. AS FOR MY CAR COMING FROM MEME'S SHOP THAT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN AND IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS ABOUT HOW AND WHERE IT WAS BUILT JUST ASK NICK AS HE WAS WITH ME WHEN I TOOK THE FRAME TO THE POWDER COATER IN YAKIMA AND HAS UPCLOSE PICTURES OF IT, ASK SOME OF THE GUYS FROM LOCAL PRIDE WHEN THEY SEEN THE FRAME AND ASK JEFF FROM 509 KEATIONS C.C. ABOUT MY CAR WHEN HE CAME TO THE SHOP AND SEEN THE TRUNK AND THE CAR HOPP.AS FOR HOW MANY SHOWS MY CAR HAS BEEN TO THIS YEAR = 0 , DO I CARE THAT ITS BEEN TO ANY SHOWS,NO
> [snapback]2193311[/snapback]​*


YEP!!!!,...RICK MADE IT,.. HOME MADE G-RIDE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Sep 4 2004, 05:22 PM
> *YEP!!!!,...RICK MADE IT,.. HOME MADE G-RIDE!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2194150[/snapback]​*


WHERE WERE YOU SUNDAY :0 , YOU MISSED THE TIGHTEST STREET ACTION GRANDVIEW WILL EVER SEE :biggrin: , THANKS TO THE HOMIES THAT CAME FROM OUT OF TOWN TO PUT IT DOWN ON STREET STARS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS IS THE ONE YOU LOVE TO HATE. 13 DAYS AND A WAKE UP FOR YAKS


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2004, 12:16 PM
> *thanks to all the riders who have supported the first dvd from street stars, mail orders are now available and ready to ship for further infromation or questions feel free to call me at 509-728-3946 or send a 20$ money order 'shipping included" to po box 175 yakima, wa 98907, once again thanks for the support, nick garcia
> [snapback]2053373[/snapback]​*


Do you have any distributors in Oregon so I can pick one up.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Sep 12 2004, 03:50 AM
> *Do you have any distributors in Oregon so I can pick one up.
> [snapback]2210604[/snapback]​*



We have them in stock if you want to stop by and pick one up. 

Jenda's Custom Auto

2109 SE 112th AVE 
Portland,OR
503-710-0947

Just off Divison and 112th SE Portland, easy 205 access.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 12 2004, 09:11 AM
> *We have them in stock if you want to stop by and pick one up.
> 
> Jenda's Custom Auto
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 1 2004, 01:11 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2186082[/snapback]​*


I LIKE THIS ONE. DIDN'T IT TAKE FIRST IN YAKIMA?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 1 2004, 01:11 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2186082[/snapback]​*


WHOA


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Nick where do i send the money for a copy uce.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 14 2004, 12:20 PM
> *Nick where do i send the money for a copy uce.
> [snapback]2216520[/snapback]​*


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT UCE, YOU KNOW IM DOIN MY BEST :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Sep 15 2004, 12:27 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2219469[/snapback]​*



*ITS ON AND CRACKIN FOR VEGAS* :biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NICK,ANSWER THAT STUPID PHONE


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

he's busy cleaning the house, the wife grounded him from playing with his friends


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I see you are at home too, all of us are down with the Flu and there wasn't any way that we were going to the show today. Gotta get better for next weekend. Peace


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 18 2004, 09:05 AM
> *I see you are at home too, all of us are down with the Flu and there wasn't any way that we were going to the show today. Gotta get better for next weekend. Peace
> [snapback]2227218[/snapback]​*



GET WELL FAMILY!!!!!!!!, AND I APRECIATE THE DONATION SEE YOU SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

maybe it's just me but the sound did not match with the lips. also whenever the camera moved the picture blured a little. did this happen to anyone else? i watched it on a 50 inch so this may be the reason. i still think is a good video though. is the next video filmed the same way or are you using different techniques? What video and sound software did you use?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Sep 19 2004, 10:29 PM
> *maybe it's just me but the sound did not match with the lips. also whenever the camera moved the picture blured a little. did this happen to anyone else? i watched it on a 50 inch so this may be the reason. i still think is a good video though. is the next video filmed the same way or are you using different techniques? What video and sound software did you use?
> [snapback]2230698[/snapback]​*



thanks for the compliment, and yes i had some problems with the programs that i used thats why i had those defects, but i have a new program now and the problem is fixed :biggrin:


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 20 2004, 09:49 AM
> *thanks for the compliment, and yes i had some problems with the programs that i used thats why i had those defects, but i have a new program now and the problem is fixed :biggrin:
> [snapback]2231602[/snapback]​*


i got vegas video 4 with dvd architect, acid 4, and sound forge 7. these are sonic foundry/sony products. not sure if you heard of them but i heard that vegas video makes really quality videos. my friend was a dj at a radio stationa in hawaii and he said sound forge and acid is used a lot. i can get them to you if you wanna try them. retail value for vegas video was 999. acid and sound forge is like 300-400. i can send you copys no charge.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Sep 20 2004, 03:30 PM
> *i got vegas video 4 with dvd architect, acid 4, and sound forge 7. these are sonic foundry/sony products. not sure if you heard of them but i heard that vegas video makes really quality videos. my friend was a dj at a radio stationa in hawaii and he said sound forge and acid is used a lot. i can get them to you if you wanna try them. retail value for vegas video was 999. acid and sound forge is like 300-400. i can send you copys no charge.
> [snapback]2232839[/snapback]​*


i really apreciate your willingness to help thats a real lowrider there, thanks.....


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

whats on number 2?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Sep 23 2004, 10:12 AM
> *whats on number 2?
> [snapback]2240448[/snapback]​*




BLVD ENT. YAKIMA, FULLXTC SEATTLE KOS, LOWCOS SPOCOMPTON KOS, LOWCOS NAKED GIRL CONTEST, THE STREETS OF SPOKANE, RIDERS ONLY YAKIMA, AT THE PARK IN PORTLAND, IN THE STREETS WITH INDIVIDUALS CC, BOULEVARD CC TACOMA, IN THE STREETS OF PHOENIX AZ, FEATURE CAR CLUB LOCAL PRIDE- YAKIMA...... :biggrin: :biggrin: DUE OUT SOON......


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

THANK NICK! GOT THE DVD YOU SEND IT OFF THE CHAIN UCE AND THANK FOR THE LOVE USO ONELOVE.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

is number 2 out yet?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

STREET STARS #1 and #2 will be availble at the RHYDERS STREET WEAR booth in Las Vegas Oct. 10..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HERES MY DOG !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 THIS IS THE RIDERS ONLY "CLEANEST HOPPER" 
STREET SUPER STAR !!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0

HERE IS THE WINNER OF THE 
"BUMPER CRACK"
AWARD FOR RIDERS ONLY 
STREET SUPER STAR


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Hey Nick, I'll take #1 and 2 - I can pick up on Sunday or in Vegas - 

Nice rides out of your area, I cant wait to see them up close someday! 


Moe


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Sep 29 2004, 06:01 PM
> *Hey Nick, I'll take #1 and 2 - I can pick up on Sunday or in Vegas -
> 
> Nice rides out of your area, I cant wait to see them up close someday!
> ...



ILL SEE YOU SUNDAY DOG, AND ILL GET YOU #2 IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

No shit, I wish my ride was here so I could work on it :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 18 2004, 08:48 AM
> *he's busy cleaning the house, the wife grounded him from playing with his friends
> [snapback]2227173[/snapback]​*



I GO TO ALL THE SHOWS, AND IM GONNA MAKE A MESS AT MY HOUSE BEFORE I GO TO VEGAS, UNLIKE YOU, HAVE TO CLEAN YOURS TO GO :0 :0 DONT WORRY DOG ILL BUY YOU A STREET STARS APRON SO YOU DONT GET YOUR KHAKIS WET WHEN YOU WASH THE DISHES :biggrin: THOUGHT I FORGOT ABOUT THIS COMMENT YOU MADE A FEW DAYS AGO, WELL NO JUST HAVNT HAD TIME TO BLAST BACK :biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Whats up Big Nick I wanted to say big thanks dawg for sending the DVD's thats some cool shit! Hella good stuff, your the man!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Sep 29 2004, 08:40 PM
> *Whats up Big Nick I wanted to say big thanks dawg for sending the DVD's thats some cool shit! Hella good stuff, your the man!
> [snapback]2256637[/snapback]​*



HIT ME UP IN VEGAS HOMIE, 509 728 3946, THANKS AGAIN


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

did Zack bring the Wagon what it do???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Sep 29 2004, 09:48 PM
> *did Zack bring the Wagon what it do???
> [snapback]2256660[/snapback]​*


no he chipped out and left it at the shop LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Sep 29 2004, 08:54 PM
> *:0  :0  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2256680[/snapback]​*



WHATS SO FUNNY??????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*WHOS CAR COULD THIS BE???????*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0

PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT, 
BIG TONE ON HIS OWN SWITCH!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHY WAS IAN ON TONES SWITCH????????? :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 J/P ITS MY BUDDY BIG ZACK DOG :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: MY DOG


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Sep 28 2004, 11:57 AM
> *THANK NICK! GOT THE DVD YOU SEND IT OFF THE CHAIN UCE AND THANK FOR THE LOVE USO ONELOVE.
> [snapback]2253377[/snapback]​*



EE YOU IN VEGAS USO!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 29 2004, 06:54 AM
> *STREET STARS #1 and #2 will be availble at the RHYDERS STREET WEAR booth in Las Vegas Oct. 10..
> [snapback]2254942[/snapback]​*



SEE YOU IN VEGAS HOMIE....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 29 2004, 10:19 PM
> *:0
> 
> PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT,
> ...


damn that guy is lifting that car up WOW


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 30 2004, 12:35 AM
> *damn that guy is lifting that car up WOW
> [snapback]2256964[/snapback]​*


Damn that dude is buff!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

the cutty looks good tony! :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You guys definitely have a lot of cars out there doing it right. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 30 2004, 07:44 AM
> *You guys definitely have a lot of cars out there doing it right.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2257415[/snapback]​*



and so do you homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 30 2004, 12:10 PM
> *and so do you homies :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2257558[/snapback]​*



You guys have a ton more people doing it then we do. :tears:  Not many people riding on the streets around here with switches.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 30 2004, 09:30 AM
> *You guys have a ton more people doing it then we do.  :tears:      Not many people riding on the streets around here with switches.
> [snapback]2257601[/snapback]​*



everyone out here has switches but there all not ready to hop, alot of street cruisers but when the big dogs come out there is good compition, but were not doin 83" yet either :0


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

OHHH YESS NORTHWEST RIDERS ARE DOING BIG TONE, GRUMPY, NICK, IAN ALL YOU CATS ARE WORKING THEM CARS!! SEE YA IN VEGAS HOMEBOYS!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

tight pics foo!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 30 2004, 03:59 PM
> *tight pics foo!
> [snapback]2258611[/snapback]​*



I SHOULD HAVE MORE UP THIS WEEKEND, FROM SHOWS I'VE BEEN TO THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

post um up!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

What happened in Yakima this past week or whenever when the Individuals from Portland went up there I hear there was a bunch of drama when they left?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HERES LOCAL PRIDE CAR CLUB YAKIMA WA, ON A SUNDAY IN THE STREETS DOIN IT 

THESE RIDERS ARE REAL STREET STARS, LOWRIDIN IN THE STREETS EVERY CHANCE THEY GET !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

LOWRIDERS ARE MENT TO BE DRIVIN !!!!!!!

REAL STREET STARS ARE NOT AFRAID TO HIT THE SWITCH !!!!!!

STREET STARS DVD STILL REPRESENTING THE RIDERS !!!!!!!!

THANKS TO ALL THE SUPPORTERS, IM DOIN WHAT I CAN, LETS HEAR SOME FEED BACK ON WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE MORE OR LESS OF, PEACE FAMILY, BIG NICK GARCIA


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 3 2004, 03:41 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2264367[/snapback]​*


nice pics homie!!! and too see Pato with his ride out the day after riders only much props, Keep it up 509, represent to the fullest!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 3 2004, 04:48 PM
> *
> LETS HEAR SOME FEED BACK ON WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE MORE OF
> [snapback]2264395[/snapback]​*


UMM HOW ABOUT STREETSTARS DVD VOLUME 2 :biggrin: AKA THE CHIPPIN NEVER STOPS :biggrin: :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 3 2004, 04:31 PM
> *HERES LOCAL PRIDE CAR CLUB YAKIMA WA, ON A SUNDAY IN THE STREETS DOIN IT
> 
> THESE RIDERS ARE REAL STREET STARS, LOWRIDIN IN THE STREETS EVERY CHANCE THEY GET !!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2264332[/snapback]​*



Good looking out hommie, those pics are top notch man :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 3 2004, 08:19 PM
> *UMM HOW ABOUT STREETSTARS DVD VOLUME 2  :biggrin: AKA THE CHIPPIN NEVER STOPS :biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]2264812[/snapback]​*



:0 YOU DID HELP NAME THE LAST ONE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Oct 3 2004, 09:59 PM
> *Good looking out hommie, those pics are top notch man :biggrin:
> [snapback]2264994[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TIGHT ASS PICS MAN THIS DVD LOOK LIKE IT GOING TO BE GOOD MAYBE ILL GET ON THE NEXT ONE HOW MUCH LONGER TELL THE DVD COMES OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YEA WHAT HE TYPED


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Oct 4 2004, 12:35 PM
> *TIGHT ASS PICS MAN THIS DVD LOOK LIKE IT GOING TO BE GOOD MAYBE ILL GET ON THE NEXT ONE HOW MUCH LONGER TELL THE DVD COMES OUT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2266179[/snapback]​*




ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 3 2004, 01:41 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2264367[/snapback]​*


thats how we do it!!!!!!! tight pics nick,lets do it again!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 4 2004, 03:22 PM
> *YEA WHAT HE TYPED
> [snapback]2266565[/snapback]​*



you dont worry bout nothin but that buffett line in vegas :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Oct 4 2004, 04:01 PM
> *thats how we do it!!!!!!! tight pics nick,lets do it again!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2266649[/snapback]​*



hell ya :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!! :cheesy:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Nick, I visited Yakima this weekend - even went to the fair --- :biggrin: 

I'll meet you in Vegas - call me when you're in town

Moe


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMOE_@Oct 4 2004, 04:43 PM
> *Nick, I visited Yakima this weekend - even went to the fair ---  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll meet you in Vegas - call me when you're in town
> ...



I WANTED TO KICK IT WITH YOU BRO, BUT I DIDNT GET OUT OF THE STUDIO UNTILL REAL LET THIS WEEKEND, ILL DEFINATLY CALL YOU IN VEGAS, OR CALL ME 509-728-3946 PEACE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 4 2004, 05:11 PM
> *you dont worry bout nothin but that buffett line in vegas  :0
> [snapback]2266677[/snapback]​*


If the 509CHIPPER can make it :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 4 2004, 07:27 PM
> *If the 509CHIPPER can make it  :0
> [snapback]2267105[/snapback]​*




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Oct 4 2004, 07:38 PM
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2266726[/snapback]​*




i've tried to get you to gas hop the monte and you wont so i don't want hear it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 5 2004, 09:43 AM
> *i've tried to get you to gas hop the monte and you wont so i don't want hear it. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2268469[/snapback]​*



NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT :biggrin: POST PICS OF THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Ash is headed for Yakima, hope you all are well there.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 5 2004, 11:05 AM
> *Ash is headed for Yakima, hope you all are well there.
> 
> 
> ...



WOA IS IT THAT BAD? ARE YOU GUYS OK? LET US KNOW FAMILY....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

the ash never made it to yakima, luckly cuz i dont have a garage and i drive my car daily!! and when i say daily i mean i drive it at least 35-40 miles a day back and forth to work..... not like some folks who say they drive theres daily and they might cruise it for and hour or two on the weekend... :thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin: NEXT TIME IT'S MY TURN CAMERA HOGG :biggrin: J/K LOOKN GOOD


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Oct 8 2004, 01:48 PM
> *:biggrin: NEXT TIME IT'S MY TURN CAMERA HOGG :biggrin:  J/K LOOKN GOOD
> [snapback]2278060[/snapback]​*




WASS UP PATO HOWS MY HOMMIE DOIN


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Oct 8 2004, 02:48 PM
> *:biggrin: NEXT TIME IT'S MY TURN CAMERA HOGG :biggrin:  J/K LOOKN GOOD
> [snapback]2278060[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

WHATS UP YALL


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

just watched the video for the first time at the homies house yesterday,
great video, 
even saw my car in it, cant wait to see the next one... :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

DVD WE WANT DVD J/P LOL LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP BIG NICK THIS IS MARINATE WAY. U AND THE REST OF THE WATTSINGTON CATS ARE COOL ASS FUCK. JUST WAIT TILL U COME TO AZ THERES ALOT OF PAN DOWN HERE WAY!! :biggrin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 13 2004, 11:57 PM
> *WHAT UP BIG NICK THIS IS MARINATE WAY. U AND THE REST OF THE WATTSINGTON CATS ARE COOL ASS FUCK. JUST WAIT TILL U COME TO AZ THERES ALOT OF PAN DOWN HERE WAY!! :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave:
> [snapback]2294752[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIG OH PAN WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 13 2004, 10:57 PM
> *WHAT UP BIG NICK THIS IS MARINATE WAY. U AND THE REST OF THE WATTSINGTON CATS ARE COOL ASS FUCK. JUST WAIT TILL U COME TO AZ THERES ALOT OF PAN DOWN HERE WAY!! :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave:
> [snapback]2294752[/snapback]​*



SUP DOGGIE, HAVE SOME *BIG 'OL PAN * READY FOR ME WHEN I GET THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 14 2004, 10:35 AM
> *BIG OH PAN WAY!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2296256[/snapback]​*



TELL TODD HIS CAR IS LIKE *WOWSERS* :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR FUCKIN CRAZY WITH THAT WOWZERS :biggrin: :wave: SHIT THERES PLEANTY OF PAN DOWN HERE WEY!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 14 2004, 04:14 PM
> *YOUR FUCKIN CRAZY WITH THAT WOWZERS :biggrin:  :wave: SHIT THERES PLEANTY OF PAN DOWN HERE WEY!!!!
> [snapback]2297581[/snapback]​*



WOWZERS</span> STATUS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Nick dont like the big pan, he like the lil pan


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT! :biggrin:THE HOMIE FROM GOODFELLAS LIKED THE OLD PAN FROM THE MIRAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:thumbsdown: old pan


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 14 2004, 04:31 PM
> *THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT! :biggrin:THE HOMIE FROM GOODFELLAS LIKED THE OLD PAN FROM THE MIRAGE! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2297647[/snapback]​*



EXTREEME</span>[/b]  :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

You guys from WA are pretty cool my kind of people but for fucks sake next year bring BEAN-O


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 14 2004, 04:43 PM
> *You guys from WA are pretty cool my kind of people but for fucks sake next year bring BEAN-O
> [snapback]2297684[/snapback]​*



WHATS THAT ?????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nick and tony need that 4 sure


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 14 2004, 04:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



O WOWZERS THERES NO FUN IN BEANO, DOG IF YOU ATE LIKE ME AND TONE YOU'D ENJOY THE ART OF BIG FARTS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

NICK YOU JUST DONT KNOW, MR IMPALA AND BIG TONY WERE MATCHING PLATES AT THE RIO BUFFET, MILE HIGH RIBS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Gas is part of life but seems like it was a way of life for you two. I mean ill be god damned if at least 2 or three of those sharts didnt leave skid marks


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 14 2004, 05:02 PM
> *NICK YOU JUST DONT KNOW, MR IMPALA AND BIG TONY WERE MATCHING PLATES AT THE RIO BUFFET, MILE HIGH RIBS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2297748[/snapback]​*



IT DIDNT DO HIM NO GOOD, HIS FARTS ARE SILENT, I CUT ONE IN TACO TIME AND EVEN THE COOK CAME OUT AND WAS LIKE WOWZERS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 14 2004, 05:05 PM
> *Gas is part of life but seems like it was a way of life for you two. I mean ill be god damned if at least 2 or three of those sharts didnt leave skid marks
> [snapback]2297756[/snapback]​*



I JUST LAUGHED SO HARD I FARTED


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 14 2004, 06:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: FOR SURE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 








 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 14 2004, 06:16 PM
> *:biggrin: FOR SURE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"
> [snapback]2297779[/snapback]​*



If Big Tony ate BEANO the way he ate orange tic tac's he'd be gas free


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 14 2004, 05:18 PM
> *If Big Tony ate BEANO the way he ate orange tic tac's he'd be gas free
> [snapback]2297785[/snapback]​*



ARE YOU STILL UPSET CAUSE THE RESTAURANT DIDNT HAVE "THE LIL PEPERONI THAT CURL UP ON THE SIDES" LOL LOL WRITE A LETTER HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 14 2004, 07:18 PM
> *If Big Tony ate BEANO the way he ate orange tic tac's he'd be gas free
> [snapback]2297785[/snapback]​*





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TRUE DAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

TO ALL THE HOMIES ME AND TONY FARTED ON LAST WEEKEND, WE WOULDNT HAVE DONE IT IF WE DIDNT LIKE YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm mad cuz my eyes were burning and i had to stick my head out the window to breathe and got hit by a ROCK LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 14 2004, 05:38 PM
> *I'm mad cuz my eyes were burning and i had to stick my head out the window to breathe and got hit by a ROCK LOL
> [snapback]2297862[/snapback]​*



thats nothin bro, i fell asleep for a minute and tone and scooter were fart boxin the truck and i woke up cause my nose hairs were burning :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

farting was one thing but you guys have made an art of it. I mean thats borderline underwear abuse


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

we dont wear under ware it mufles the noise, and tone drops his pants sometimes to get the full effect :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

THE FART KING IS HERE OH YA EVERY 10 MINUTES FOR 14 HOURS NO ONE CAN FUCK WITH ME HA HA HA FUCK THE BEAN-O THAT MAKE ME FART MORE HA HA HA I GOTTO HAVE LIME GREEN TIC TACS TOO :biggrin: WHAT UP AZ CATS NICK WANTS SOME OF B-RADS GIRL    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HE WANTS SOME PAN!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

BIG OL PAN WAY!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 15 2004, 09:28 AM
> *BIG OL PAN WAY!
> [snapback]2299675[/snapback]​*



*SUP B-REAZY FROM MALI-BEAZY*  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*RED HEAD FROM SAN REMO, LIKES TO EAT PAN WEY*  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

B-RAD FROM BU! YUP THE RED HEAD DUDE DID LIKE THE PAN WEY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

THAT WAS BROOKSIE BABY FROM FULLXTC CC SEATTLE


----------



## STREETSTARSDVD (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 15 2004, 03:11 PM
> *THAT WAS BROOKSIE BABY FROM FULLXTC CC  SEATTLE
> [snapback]2300441[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

ONE MUST ALWAYS BE AWARE OF HIS SURRONDINGS WHEN RIDING IN THE CAR WITH BIG TONE. 
I.E. .... LISTEN FOR THE LITTLE CLICK OF THE DOOR AND WINDOW LOCK BUTTON , CAUSE HE'LL SET YOU UP AND THEN YOUR STUCK. I STAY READY, RIGHT HANDS ALWAYS NEXT TO THE DOOR HANDLE . LEARNED THAT FROM THE CANADA TRIP.......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Oct 19 2004, 08:41 PM
> *ONE MUST ALWAYS BE AWARE OF HIS SURRONDINGS WHEN RIDING IN THE CAR WITH BIG TONE.
> I.E. .... LISTEN FOR THE LITTLE CLICK OF THE DOOR AND WINDOW LOCK BUTTON , CAUSE HE'LL SET  YOU UP AND THEN YOUR STUCK.  I STAY READY, RIGHT HANDS ALWAYS NEXT TO THE DOOR HANDLE . LEARNED THAT FROM THE CANADA TRIP.......
> [snapback]2313346[/snapback]​*


U GOT IT GOOD ON THAT ONE HA HA HA THESE GUYS WOULD HAVE PASSED THE FUCK OUT ON THAT ONE :biggrin: OH YA I DISABLED THE PASS DOOR HANDLE NOW BETTER GET A GAS MASK HA HA HA


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YOU KNOW I WAS LOOKING FOR 1 AT EVERY TRUCK STOP WE STOPED AT ALONG THE WAY TO VEGAS


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:0 Can someone tell me how to get the videos :0 

I am in baghdad so i cant go and make phone calls and i could not go to the Show :tears: 

I want the videos tho.. How can i get them  

Hit me up :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 20 2004, 07:57 AM
> *:0 Can someone tell me how to get the videos :0
> 
> I am in baghdad so i cant go and make phone calls and i could not go to the Show  :tears:
> ...



WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN BAGHDAD?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WERES SWING AT? EATING SOME PAN?[/b] </span>

:biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

* HEY NICKELS!!! ARE YOU STILL LEAVING YOUR HOTEL ROOM DOORS OPEN???*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2004, 01:06 PM
> *  HEY NICKELS!!!  ARE YOU STILL LEAVING YOUR HOTEL ROOM DOORS OPEN???
> [snapback]2315237[/snapback]​*


*



WHO IS THIS? THE SISTER OR THE FRIEND? :biggrin:*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS THE BIG OL PAN WEY!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave: B-RAD G FROM MALIBIZZY!! WHERE IS THAT FOOL :uh:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

THE SISTER.....YOU GUYS WERE COOL. NOT LIKE THAT RED HEAD DUDE FROM THE SAN REMO. HE WAS TOTALLY KILLING MY BUZZ!!!! 

:biggrin: 

WHAT'S UP MARINATE!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

what up sista


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

JUST MESSING AROUND AT WORK AS USUAL!!! YOU GOING TO THE SHOP TONIGHT???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2004, 02:35 PM
> *THE SISTER.....YOU GUYS WERE COOL. NOT LIKE THAT RED HEAD DUDE FROM THE SAN REMO.  HE WAS TOTALLY KILLING MY BUZZ!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...




*OH ITS THE SISTER* :biggrin: AND THE RED HEAD WAS NOT FROM MY CREW, BUT HE LIKES TO EAT PAN :biggrin: HE SAID TO SAY HI TO YOU :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

IS THAT A GAS LEAK?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

NOT!! I WOULD DEFINETLY HAVE TO DUCT TAPE HIS MOUTH. I THINK B-RAD WAS TOTALLY EMBARRASSED BY THE STORIES THAT FOOL WAS TELLING. 

ANYWAYS I JUST TALKED TO DONNA (THE FRIEND) SHE SAID TO SAY WHAT'S UP.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

B-RAD IS LUCKY I DONT HAVE FOOTAGE OF THE C-WALK STORY CAUSE I WOULD PUT THAT ON *STREET STARS*  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 20 2004, 03:00 PM
> *IS THAT A GAS LEAK?
> [snapback]2315432[/snapback]​*




*TELL THE WAITRESESS I THINK ABOUT THEM EVERYDAY AND ILL SEE THEM SOON* :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2004, 03:09 PM
> *TELL THE WAITRESESS I THINK ABOUT THEM EVERYDAY AND ILL SEE THEM SOON  :0  :0
> [snapback]2315449[/snapback]​*



*BRENT, DO ME A FAVOR AND GO TAKE A PICTURE OF THEM AND SEND IT TO ME* :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HEY, I HAVE TO GO.....I HAVE TO DO SOME PAPERWORK AT MY BROTHER'S SHOP. I'LL TALK TO YOU TOMORROW.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

JEN WERE DO YOU WORK AGAIN?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

BY THE WAY RICK......THANKS FOR BUYING ME A SODA AT WALMART!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I WORK FOR A MECHANICAL CONTRACTOR.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

JUST REMEMBER YOU BUYING NEXT TIME


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2004, 03:12 PM
> *HEY, I HAVE TO GO.....I HAVE TO DO SOME PAPERWORK AT MY BROTHER'S SHOP.  I'LL TALK TO YOU TOMORROW.
> [snapback]2315457[/snapback]​*



TELL TODD I SAID NO CHIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2004, 03:15 PM
> *I WORK FOR A MECHANICAL CONTRACTOR.
> [snapback]2315466[/snapback]​*



YOU LIED TO ME YOU TOLD ME SOMETHIN ELSE IN VEGAS :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

NOT A PROBLEM!! IF I'M BUYING IT WON'T BE A SODA AND IT WONT BE AT WALMART!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2004, 03:19 PM
> *NOT A PROBLEM!!  IF I'M BUYING IT WON'T BE A SODA AND IT WONT BE AT WALMART!!
> [snapback]2315481[/snapback]​*



RICK WANTS A LAP DANCE :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

DO ME A FAVOR YOU AND DONNA TAKE GOOD CARE OF NICK WHEN HE GOES TO PHX, AND PASS HIM A FRUITY DRINK WITH A SHOT OF 151 IN IT


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

NO, I TOLD YOU THE SAME THING I'M THE ACCOUNTING MANAGER HERE & DONNA IS THE BRANCH MANAGER OF A CREDIT UNION. ARE YOU CONFUSED??? 

YES, I'LL TELL TODD.....WE HAD A BOMB ASS BBQ AT HIS HOUSE ON SUNDAY! YOU MISSED OUT!! THERE'S NOTHING LIKE AN AFTERNOON OF HOPPING VIDEO'S AND SOME CARNE ASADA!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

JEN TELL MOMS AND POPS I SAID :wave:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'M SURE B-RAD WILL TAKE GOOD CARE OF NICK. YOU GUYS ARE WELCOME ANYTIME. YOU GUYS WERE COOL.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2004, 03:22 PM
> *NO, I TOLD YOU THE SAME THING I'M THE ACCOUNTING MANAGER HERE &  DONNA IS THE BRANCH MANAGER OF A CREDIT UNION.  ARE YOU CONFUSED???
> 
> YES, I'LL TELL TODD.....WE HAD A BOMB ASS BBQ AT HIS HOUSE ON SUNDAY!  YOU MISSED OUT!!  THERE'S NOTHING LIKE AN AFTERNOON OF HOPPING VIDEO'S AND SOME CARNE ASADA!!
> [snapback]2315491[/snapback]​*



SET IT UP WHEN IM DOWN THERE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WILL DO. OK GUYS TALK TO YA TOMORROW.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2004, 03:24 PM
> *I'M SURE B-RAD WILL TAKE GOOD CARE OF NICK.  YOU GUYS ARE WELCOME ANYTIME.  YOU GUYS WERE COOL.
> [snapback]2315500[/snapback]​*



AND YOUR THE COOLEST LOWRIDER CHICK I KNOW TOO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2004, 03:26 PM
> *WILL DO.  OK GUYS TALK TO YA TOMORROW.
> [snapback]2315504[/snapback]​*



*SELL EVERYONE THAT GOES IN THE SHOP A STREET STARS DVD :biggrin: AND PUT MY BANNER UP IN THE SHOP :biggrin: [/B**]*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

DAMN NIGGIE WHY NOT ASK FOR THEM TO HANG YOUR PICTURE ON THE WALL TOO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 20 2004, 03:31 PM
> *DAMN NIGGIE WHY NOT ASK FOR THEM TO HANG YOUR PICTURE ON THE WALL TOO
> [snapback]2315515[/snapback]​*



*DONT HATE CAUSE STREET STARS IS CONNECTED ACROSS THE NATION*  :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YEA W/ DIRECT CONNECT ON NEXTEL :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 20 2004, 03:50 PM
> *YEA  W/ DIRECT CONNECT ON NEXTEL  :0
> [snapback]2315559[/snapback]​*




*SO DO YOU STILL WANT TO HOP ONE OF THE STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS SINGLE PUMPS LIKE YOU SAID?*  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2004, 03:26 PM
> *AND YOUR THE COOLEST LOWRIDER CHICK I KNOW TOO
> [snapback]2315505[/snapback]​*



HEY NOW, what the F I'm I then? Don't get me MAD at you MR.NICK.......
:twak: j/p I know you don't LUV me anymore :tears: It's all good, HEE HEE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 20 2004, 04:28 PM
> *HEY NOW, what the F I'm I then? Don't get me MAD at you MR.NICK.......
> :twak: j/p I know you don't LUV me anymore :tears: It's all good, HEE HEE
> [snapback]2315617[/snapback]​*



LADY</span> AND SOON TO BE GRANDMA FROM WHAT CHRIS SAYS :0 AND I STILL LOVE THE JENDAS[/b]  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Ok I forgive you, I am a grandma already, shes almost 1 years old will be on DEC 5... And I'm still puttin it down and will be til the day I die..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 20 2004, 04:38 PM
> *Ok I forgive you, I am a grandma already, shes almost 1 years old will be on DEC 5... And I'm still puttin it down and will be til the day I die..
> [snapback]2315638[/snapback]​*



DAMN SHELL NEED A HOPPER IN ABOUT 12 MORE YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2004, 10:24 AM
> *WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN BAGHDAD?
> [snapback]2314840[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: Supporting the effort :biggrin: 

Let me know how to get the videos. We need to see some nice rides over here. This place is a bit depressing :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 20 2004, 05:00 PM
> *SO DO YOU STILL WANT TO HOP ONE OF THE STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS SINGLE PUMPS LIKE YOU SAID?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2315575[/snapback]​*


SEE THERE YOU GO AGAIN, DONT START


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP WEY'S :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 20 2004, 04:04 PM
> *I THINK B-RAD WAS TOTALLY EMBARRASSED BY THE STORIES THAT FOOL WAS TELLING.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2315438[/snapback]​*


WHO YOU THINK TAUGHT RED ALL THEM STORYS B-RAD WAS HIS MENTOR HA HA HA


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

QUE ONDA WEY


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

B-RAD G FROM MALIBIZZY! HAVE YOU WEY'S TALKED TO HIM?
WHAT UP RICK!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

NA HAVENT HEARD FROM HIM, NICK MIGHT HAVE , WHY IS HE M.I.A.?
DONNA MIGHT KNOW WHERE HE IS :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO SHIT HUH!!!! JUST HAVEN'T SEEN HIM AROUND THE SHOP


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

BETTER PUT OUT AN A.P.B. ON HIM


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

A.merican P.it B.ull ...you guys mean buisness


----------



## NWRIDER (Nov 25, 2002)

I think B-Rad is having trouble paying his nextel bill because he got cut the fuck off!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

DAMN YOU GUYS.......DON'T BE HATIN ON B-RAD. 

THANKS FOR WHAT YOU SAID NICKELS.....THAT WAS COOL.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

who us ??? we don't do that


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HEY RICK, WHAT ARE YOU DOING TODAY? ARE YOU AT WORK?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

always, why? you gonna fly up and buy lunch ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 20 2004, 09:58 PM
> *:biggrin: Supporting the effort  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me know how to get the videos. We need to see some nice rides over here. This place is a bit depressing  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2316248[/snapback]​*



*PM ME AN ADDRESS I CAN SEND THEM TO AND ILL SEND SOME FREE VIDEOS, JUST A LITTLE WAY OF SAYING THANKS FOR ALL YOU GUYS ARE DOING OUT THERE, IT IS VERY MUCH APRECIATED EVERYDAY.*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NWRIDER_@Oct 21 2004, 09:16 AM
> *I think B-Rad is having trouble paying his nextel bill because he got cut the fuck off!
> [snapback]2316831[/snapback]​*



WHAT THE FUCK IS REALLY GOING ON WITH THE SPOONER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 20 2004, 10:52 PM
> *SEE THERE YOU GO AGAIN, DONT START
> [snapback]2316343[/snapback]​*



ITS ALL FUN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*TWHATS UP DOG* :biggrin: 



SPOONER IS COOL HES JUST BEING A LOVER AND TRYING TO SCORE :biggrin: 


AND WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS? DID SPOONER GET ZOROED AND BARFED IT UP :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: zorro :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*TELL CHUBS HES EXTREEME* :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HA THAT WAS SOME EXTREEME SHIT!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WOWSER'S YOU GUYS ARE EVIL!! THAT'S GREAT! 

MARINATION!! WHAT'S UP!! 

NICKELS, CAN I CALL YOU WITH THE ADDRESS? 

HEY RICK, I GUESS YOU BETTER HOPE YOUR OLD LADY PACKED YOU A PEANUT BUTTER & JELLY SANDWICH! IF YOU WANT LUNCH, YOU HAVE TO COME HERE!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2004, 10:28 AM
> *WOWSER'S YOU GUYS ARE EVIL!!  THAT'S GREAT!
> 
> MARINATION!!  WHAT'S UP!!
> ...




WHAT ADDRESS GIRL?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HELLO.....THE VIDEOS????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

OOPS...I'M TRIPPIN!! I THOUGHT YOU WERE SENDING ME VIDEOS FOR THE SHOP! I DIDNT SEE YOUR RESPONSE WAS FOR THE BAGHDAD GUY. SORRY!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2004, 10:57 AM
> *OOPS...I'M TRIPPIN!!  I THOUGHT YOU WERE SENDING ME VIDEOS FOR THE SHOP!  I DIDNT SEE YOUR RESPONSE WAS FOR THE BAGHDAD GUY.  SORRY!
> [snapback]2317313[/snapback]​*



COME ON GIRL YOU HAVE VIDEOS OUT THERE, THIS GUY IS FIGHTING FOR US, HE GETS FREE VIDEOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

MY BAD NICKELS.........


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2004, 12:26 PM
> *MY BAD NICKELS.........
> [snapback]2317527[/snapback]​*



its cool, so why are you one here all day are you the bossalini at work like me or what :biggrin: if so give me a job and ill move there and make videos from az :0 then spycam will really hate me :biggrin: ill just give him some pan and hes cool :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*SPYCAM WERE IS VOLUME 2 AND PUT SOME NAKED PAN ON IT* :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

YES I'M THE BOSS AND IF YOUR SERIOUS LET ME KNOW, I'LL HOOK YOU UP. YOUR GOING TO LOVE IT HERE. IT'S RAINING TODAY (WE DONT GET MUCH OF THAT). 

EASE UP ON THE NAKED PAN IN THE VIDEO'S, MY SON AND HIS FRIEND'S WATCH THESE!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2004, 01:28 PM
> *YES I'M THE BOSS AND IF YOUR SERIOUS LET ME KNOW, I'LL HOOK YOU UP.  YOUR GOING TO LOVE IT HERE.  IT'S RAINING TODAY (WE DONT GET MUCH OF THAT).
> 
> EASE UP ON THE NAKED PAN IN THE VIDEO'S, MY SON AND HIS  FRIEND'S WATCH THESE!!
> [snapback]2317716[/snapback]​*



*then them lil guys are gonna love my next dvd it has 15+ fully naked chicks sucking and licking eachother even the pan wey* :biggrin: lil guys have to watch it on tv cause they dont get non yet :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HE'S WAY TOO YOUNG!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 21 2004, 02:52 PM
> *HE'S WAY TOO YOUNG!!!
> [snapback]2317937[/snapback]​*



looking never hurt the kids :biggrin: if he doesnt he might spoon guys like someone else we know :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

so if i moved out there how much would i get paid and what would i do :biggrin:


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2004, 02:35 PM
> *SPYCAM WERE IS VOLUME 2 AND PUT SOME NAKED PAN ON IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2317567[/snapback]​*


WHERE ARE MY DVDS?????????????? YOUR BOY MUST OF SOLD THEM ALREADY.............. :0   

VOLUME II IS COMING AND I'M EDITING IT WITH AVID :0 :0 :0 :0 


WHERE IS YOUR VOLUME II WITH NAKED PAN WEY????????????????? :0 :0 

I'M GOING TO POST SOME REAL PICS OF 60"+ IN A COUPLE OF MIN. JUST FOR YOU
ARE THEY BENDING OVER TO READ THE STICK????????????? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 





 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 21 2004, 03:03 PM
> *WHERE ARE MY DVDS?????????????? YOUR BOY MUST OF SOLD THEM ALREADY.............. :0
> 
> VOLUME II IS COMING AND I'M EDITING IT WITH AVID :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...




:0*shut up foo and send me volume 2 with pan!*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Is Jen IN AZ single? THATS THE ???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 21 2004, 03:07 PM
> *Is Jen IN AZ single? THATS THE ???
> [snapback]2317969[/snapback]​*



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhaahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahah.......


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 21 2004, 05:07 PM
> *Is Jen IN AZ single? THATS THE ???
> [snapback]2317969[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

RAIN SUCKS BIG OLD DICK WEY!!!!!!!!!!     






 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 21 2004, 03:16 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> RAIN SUCKS BIG OLD DICK WEY!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




what? wey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SPY CAM LIKES BIG OL DICK WEY!! NOT PAN WEY!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
















JUST FUCKING WITH YOU WEY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  WHERES THE DODI?WEY


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Brought to you by Jenda's Custom Auto, next year will be our test year for the NEW LASER BOARD. No more he said he said shit, this board will be very accurate it is being designed with the same laser technology as police radar. Are we creating it, No our oldest son is and he has experinance in all area's of this kind of system. I think it will help give accurate readings as well as stop most of the when in doubt. I will keep ya posted on it, looking at being done early spring 2005.


THE JENDA'S


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

BIG OL SPOON DOGGIE!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT REALLY GOING ON WITH YOU SPOONER? WHATS THE DILLY FOR THIS WEEKEND WEY? AND DON'T BE EATING TO MUCH PAN WEY :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 22 2004, 07:42 AM
> *Brought to you by Jenda's Custom Auto, next year will be our test year for the NEW LASER BOARD. No more he said he said shit, this board will be very accurate it is being designed with the same laser technology as police radar. Are we creating it, No our oldest son is and he has experinance in all area's of this kind of system. I think it will help give accurate readings as well as stop most of the when in doubt. I will keep ya posted on it, looking at being done early spring 2005.
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2319251[/snapback]​*




SOUNDS REAL GOOD, IS HE STILL GONNA MAKE IT SO JENDAS GET A FEW EXTRA INCHES? :biggrin: J/P SOUNDS GOOD WE ALL KNOW WE NEED IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 22 2004, 09:23 AM
> *WHAT REALLY GOING ON WITH YOU SPOONER? WHATS THE DILLY FOR THIS WEEKEND WEY? AND DON'T BE EATING TO MUCH PAN WEY :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2319456[/snapback]​*



*MARINATE WHATS UP PERO* :biggrin: 

AND SPOONER DONT BE GAY WEY :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JUST MARINATING AND YOU QUE ONDA?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 22 2004, 09:27 AM
> *JUST MARINATING AND YOU QUE ONDA?
> [snapback]2319466[/snapback]​*



MONDAY THRU FRIDAY 10-7 AT WORK AND ON LIL WAITING FOR 7 O'CLOCK :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2004, 09:39 AM
> *PM ME AN ADDRESS I CAN SEND THEM TO AND ILL SEND SOME FREE VIDEOS, JUST A LITTLE WAY OF SAYING THANKS FOR ALL YOU GUYS ARE DOING OUT THERE, IT IS VERY MUCH APRECIATED EVERYDAY.
> [snapback]2317127[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SHANE-LOWCOS , WHATS UP DOG WERE YOU AT? LOWCOS XMAS PARTY THIS YEAR OR WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

SPPPPOOOOOOOONNNNNNEEEERRRRR!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WHAT'S UP??? HEY NICK WHAT KIND OF WORK DO YOU DO AGAIN???

DANG B-RAD YOUR UP EARLY......DID YOU FALL OUT OF BED???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*GOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOORNING STREET STARS*  :biggrin: 

JEN- I MANAGE A CHECK CASHING AND PAYDAY LOAN STORE = WATCH TV AND BE ON L.I.L. ALLDAY :biggrin: 

B-RAD IS A SPOONER :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HE CALLS IT INDEPENDENT CASH TRANSACTION SPECIALIST

I CALL IT MONEY LOANDERING/ MONEY WASHER  

AND B RAD MUST OF HAD A NIGHTMARE OF WHAT NICK DID TO HIM IN VEGAS IF HE'S YELLING OUT SPOONER


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Nickel's those places are everywhere here. You'll see when you come visit B-Rad. Did you ever consider being a loan-shark or a member of the mafia?? You can crack some knee caps when people dont pay you back. 

Don't be talking smack Rick I heard you were the one spooning with B-Rad in Vegas. He told us all about it yesterday at the hop.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

THE REAL STORY IS THAT I WAS ALREADY ASLEEP AND HE AND NICK CAME IN TO THE ROOM AND SEEN ME SLEEPING IN MY SHORTS AND GOT ALL AROUSED AND NICK BEING DRUNK WANTED TO MAKE GAY PORNO'S, SO WHAT HAPPEND THE OTHER NIGHTS THAT I WAS NOT THERE I DO NOT KNOW, I CAN ONLY GUESS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> Nickel's those places are everywhere here. You'll see when you come visit B-Rad. Did you ever consider being a loan-shark or a member of the mafia?? You can crack some knee caps when people dont pay you back.
> 
> OK GET SOME APLICATIONS FOR ME, I WANT TO BE ABLE TO BE LATE EVERYDAY AND LEAVE EARLY, AND GET AT LEAST 2 LUNCHES A DAY FOR ATLEAST AN HOUR, AND NO WEEKEND WORK, AND CABLE TV, AND INTERNET, AND PLAY STATION, AND A FRIDGE AND A MICROWAVE, AND A SALARY DEPENDING WHAT MINAMUM WAGE IS OVER THERE MAYBE AROUND 3000-3500$ A MONTH, AND I WANT TO BE ABLE TO TAKE ANY DAYS OFF THAT I NEED TO GO TO SHOWS, AND I DONT WANT ANYONE TO TELL ME WHAT TO DO, LET ME KNOW IF THERES SOMETHING OUT THERE THAT I MIGHT BE INTRESTED IN THANKS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP PAN HEAD'S!!!!!!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHOLLY NICKEL NUTS TURN YOUR PHONE ON HOW YOU DOING BUSINESS! I NEED MORE STICKERS BIG AND SMALL AND VIDEOS, I HAVE MORE FOOTAGE FOR YOU WITH THE BRAIN KILLING 'EM HIT ME UP NICKEL DICK AND RICKY RUDDER QUIT TRYING TO ACT ALL HARD YA SUPER SLUSTLE YOU WERE TRING TO HUSTLE UP DEEEEZZZNUTS HO!


REMEMBER DEINDA!


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 25 2004, 01:25 PM
> *WHOLLY NICKEL NUTS TURN YOUR PHONE ON HOW YOU DOING BUSINESS! I NEED MORE STICKERS BIG AND SMALL AND VIDEOS, I HAVE MORE FOOTAGE FOR YOU WITH THE BRAIN KILLING 'EM HIT ME UP NICKEL DICK AND RICKY RUDDER QUIT TRYING TO ACT ALL HARD YA SUPER SLUSTLE YOU WERE TRING TO HUSTLE UP DEEEEZZZNUTS HO!
> REMEMBER DEINDA!
> [snapback]2326568[/snapback]​*


YOU NEED MORE VIDEOS BECAUSE YOU SOLD MINE. :0 

I NEED MY VIDEOS YOU KNOW THE ONES THAT NICK GAVE YOU FOR ME!!!!

NICK HIT ME UP BECAUSE I STILL HAVEN'T GOT MY DVDS!!!!! :angry: :angry: 








 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 25 2004, 11:29 AM
> *YOU NEED MORE VIDEOS BECAUSE YOU SOLD MINE. :0
> 
> I NEED MY VIDEOS YOU KNOW THE ONES THAT NICK GAVE YOU FOR ME!!!!
> ...



!</span> :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 25 2004, 11:25 AM
> *WHOLLY NICKEL NUTS TURN YOUR PHONE ON HOW YOU DOING BUSINESS! I NEED MORE STICKERS BIG AND SMALL AND VIDEOS, I HAVE MORE FOOTAGE FOR YOU WITH THE BRAIN KILLING 'EM HIT ME UP NICKEL DICK AND RICKY RUDDER QUIT TRYING TO ACT ALL HARD YA SUPER SLUSTLE YOU WERE TRING TO HUSTLE UP DEEEEZZZNUTS HO!
> REMEMBER DEINDA!
> [snapback]2326568[/snapback]​*




:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: give me your number spoon dog :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WOWZERS SPYCAM ARE YOU FUCKED UP I ASKED YOU LAST NIGHT IF CHALIO GAVE YOU THE VIDEO AND YOU SAID YES! NICK CALL ME SPOON DOGG 623-764-7483!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 25 2004, 12:25 PM
> *
> REMEMBER DEINDA!
> [snapback]2326568[/snapback]​*


 NO BUT IM SURE SOMEONE ELSE IN THAT ROOM DOES :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 25 2004, 02:19 PM
> *WOWZERS SPYCAM ARE YOU FUCKED UP I ASKED YOU LAST NIGHT IF CHALIO GAVE YOU THE VIDEO AND YOU SAID YES! NICK CALL ME SPOON DOGG 623-764-7483!
> [snapback]2327050[/snapback]​*




i gave you 4 to give to spycam :uh:


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 22 2004, 01:26 PM
> *SHANE-LOWCOS , WHATS UP DOG WERE YOU AT? LOWCOS XMAS PARTY THIS YEAR OR WHAT? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2319862[/snapback]​*


I am on like a month and half vacation right now all over the U.S> right now. I Finally got to a computer. Yeah the X-mas party is the 18, saturday before and grump has to drink kool-aid only.


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2004, 06:43 PM
> *i gave you 4 to give to spycam :uh:
> [snapback]2327493[/snapback]​*


YEAH WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!! :angry: 


WOWZERS IS RIGHT YOU ONLY GAVE ME ONE NOT 4 !!!!







"TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WOWZERS ONCE AGAIN YOU GAVE ME THREE TO GIVE AND YOU DIDN'T TELL ME TO GIVE ALL OF THEM BUT I GOT SOME MORE LEFT SO CALL ME


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SPOON PAN SLANGED THEM TO PAY HIS NEXTEL BILL WEY!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

well he should have dubbed one first to make extras to slang


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 26 2004, 10:56 AM
> *well he should have dubbed one to make extras to slang
> [snapback]2329562[/snapback]​*


AND YOU KNOW DISS......................NOT SELL MY DVDS TO MAKE MONEY
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :twak: 
I'LL TRY TO GET OVER TO THE STUDIO THIS AFTERNOON TO POST SOME PICS FROM YESTERDAY. :biggrin: 







 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

oh damn dogg you should have said something earlier, i already made 40 copies and moved them out a week ago


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

j/p :biggrin:


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 26 2004, 11:04 AM
> *oh damn dogg you should have said something earlier, i already made 40 copies and moved them out a week ago
> [snapback]2329582[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 26 2004, 09:00 AM
> *AND YOU KNOW DISS......................NOT SELL MY DVDS TO MAKE MONEY
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: :twak:
> I'LL TRY TO GET OVER TO THE STUDIO THIS AFTERNOON TO POST SOME PICS FROM YESTERDAY. :biggrin:
> ...




pics are good wey :biggrin: 

3 or 4 dvds whatever give them to spycompton asap wey  


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 26 2004, 09:04 AM
> *oh damn dogg you should have said something earlier, i already made 40 copies and moved them out a week ago
> [snapback]2329582[/snapback]​*



not on your leap frog pc :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hmmmmm no dvd for the tour guide :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 26 2004, 09:24 AM
> *hmmmmm no dvd for the tour guide  :angry:
> [snapback]2329630[/snapback]​*



maybe on the next trip if you take me back to the pizza place and my girls are there :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 26 2004, 10:00 AM
> *AND YOU KNOW DISS......................NOT SELL MY DVDS TO MAKE MONEY
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: :twak:
> I'LL TRY TO GET OVER TO THE STUDIO THIS AFTERNOON TO POST SOME PICS FROM YESTERDAY. :biggrin:
> ...



STUDIO WHAT THE BACK OFFICE AT THE UTI!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

NICKELS AND B-RAD WERE MAKING GAY PORNO'S AGAIN??? DANG RICK I TOTALLY NEVER EXPECTED THAT TYPE OF BEHAVIOR FROM YOU. 
HEY BIG D.....I HEARD YOU WERE CLOWNING SWING PRETTY GOOD ON SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2004, 10:12 AM
> *NICKELS AND B-RAD WERE MAKING GAY PORNO'S AGAIN???  DANG RICK I TOTALLY NEVER EXPECTED THAT TYPE OF BEHAVIOR FROM YOU.
> HEY BIG D.....I HEARD YOU WERE CLOWNING SWING PRETTY GOOD ON SUNDAY!!!!
> [snapback]2329754[/snapback]​*



RICKS GAY 


JEN TELL US MORE BOUT THIS CLOWNIN :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

DAMN, RICK'S GAY???? THAT'S TOO BAD. 

BIG D WAS LETTING SWING HAVE IT. IT'S ABOUT TIME, ALL HE DOES IS TALK SHIT ANYWAY. AFTER THE SHIT I JUST READ ABOUT SWING I AM SERIOUSLY ABOUT TO THROW UP.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 26 2004, 10:44 AM
> *DAMN, RICK'S GAY????  THAT'S TOO BAD.
> 
> BIG D WAS LETTING SWING HAVE IT.  IT'S ABOUT TIME, ALL HE DOES IS TALK SHIT ANYWAY.  AFTER THE SHIT I JUST READ ABOUT SWING I AM SERIOUSLY ABOUT TO THROW UP.
> [snapback]2329833[/snapback]​*



WHAT ALL HAPPENED, I CANT READ SPYCAMS SLANG EBONICS :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 26 2004, 11:46 AM
> *WHAT ALL HAPPENED, I CANT READ SPYCAMS SLANG EBONICS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2329840[/snapback]​*


 Big Nick,


Keep up the work homie Cant wait till you get the next one out. Maybe I'll be in there. It's some funny shit to see the riders in the northwest. The riders up there got love for the game. I will be back up there with a new show next week


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 26 2004, 03:13 PM
> *Big Nick,
> Keep up the work homie Cant wait till you get the next one out.  Maybe I'll be in there.  It's some funny shit to see the riders in the northwest.    The riders up there got love for the game.  I will be back up there with a new show next week
> [snapback]2330791[/snapback]​*



you know i support your shows bro, and you just might see me in san diego :biggrin: any show you put on out here has my support for real :thumbsup:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHOLLY SHIT RICK I WAS GONNA HAVE YOU MAKE SOME ARMS FOR ME BUT FROM WHAT I HEAR YOU SPOONED THAT GOOD 
HEY AZ HAS CHEAP POP CAN TIN IF YA NEED SOME FOR YOUR ARMS!!!


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 26 2004, 12:10 PM
> *STUDIO WHAT THE BACK OFFICE AT THE UTI!!!
> [snapback]2329745[/snapback]​*


NO SORRY TO INFORM YOU BUT MY SHIT GOT DONE AT A PROFESSIONAL STUDIO NOT AT HOME ON A HOUSE PC!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 








 "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"  
SPYCAMAZ.COM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Oct 26 2004, 04:09 PM
> *NO SORRY TO INFORM YOU BUT MY SHIT GOT DONE AT A PROFESSIONAL STUDIO NOT AT HOME ON A HOUSE PC!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP"
> SPYCAMAZ.COM
> [snapback]2331068[/snapback]​*





your not talkin bout me cause i had all my computers build for professional editing theres nothing a studio can do that i cant do in my own studio at my house and theres no equipment in any studio has that i dont own my self. ask whoever been to my home office or my studio office. *i dont need to go to a professional studio i own one.*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 26 2004, 05:01 PM
> *WHOLLY SHIT RICK I WAS GONNA HAVE YOU MAKE SOME ARMS FOR ME BUT FROM WHAT I HEAR YOU SPOONED THAT GOOD
> HEY AZ HAS CHEAP POP CAN TIN IF YA NEED SOME FOR YOUR ARMS!!!
> [snapback]2331031[/snapback]​*


HEY IM NOT RESPONSABLE FOR OTHER PEOPLE THAT DONT KNOW HOW TO HOPP THERE OWN CAR


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP WATTSINGTON HOMEBOYS! SO ARE ANY OF YOU FELLAS 
COMING FOR THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC?WEY







BIG OL PAN WEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Wish i could make down there cause it's cold up here already, (70*f )
but im sure nick will go if Jen buy's him a ticket


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 26 2004, 09:08 PM
> *WHAT UP WATTSINGTON HOMEBOYS! SO ARE ANY OF YOU FELLAS
> COMING FOR THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC?WEY
> BIG OL PAN WEY!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2332194[/snapback]​*



sup dog, ill be there wey :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

I'M NOT BUYING TICKETS, BUT IF YOU GUYS DO COME OUT, YOUR WELCOME TO STAY AT ONE OF OUR HOUSES.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2004, 09:10 AM
> *I'M NOT BUYING TICKETS, BUT IF YOU GUYS DO COME OUT, YOUR WELCOME TO STAY AT ONE OF OUR HOUSES.
> [snapback]2333368[/snapback]​*



she said *one of* :biggrin: baller :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i dont need anyone to buy me a ticket nd i dont need to ask my wife for permission. like someone i know :biggrin:


----------



## Grosero (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 26 2004, 07:46 PM
> *HEY IM NOT RESPONSABLE FOR OTHER PEOPLE THAT DONT KNOW HOW TO HOPP THERE OWN CAR
> [snapback]2331194[/snapback]​*


Sorry to go off topic guys,but u edit movies if u do how do u get a 28 gig raw digital video into a 4.7 g dvd without losing quality? What software u use?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Grosero_@Oct 27 2004, 09:20 AM
> *Sorry to go off topic guys,but u edit movies if u do how do u get a 28 gig raw digital video into a 4.7 g dvd without losing quality? What software u use?
> 
> 
> ...



i think your talkin to me, it has to be reformated and compressed


----------



## Grosero (Oct 27, 2004)

What software u use? cause the ones i have do it but lose quality :angry: If u can please tell me what software u use i much appreciate :cheesy:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 27 2004, 10:13 AM
> *she said one of  :biggrin:  baller :biggrin:
> [snapback]2333380[/snapback]​*


DAMN YOU RIGHT THEY ARE BALLER'S

AND I ASK OUT OF RESPECT, SOMETHING YOU SHOULD LEARN


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 27 2004, 09:36 AM
> *DAMN YOU RIGHT THEY ARE BALLER'S
> 
> AND I ASK OUT OF RESPECT, SOMETHING YOU SHOULD LEARN
> [snapback]2333457[/snapback]​*



ha lol, ok if thats what you call it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIT THEY AIN'T BALLERS THERE JUST WEALTHY! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: 
WHAT UP RICK


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Grosero_@Oct 27 2004, 09:32 AM
> *What software u use? cause the ones i have do it but lose quality :angry: If u can please tell me what software u use i much appreciate :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



i dont know, cause mine are stamped, but im sure theres some good ones out there :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 27 2004, 10:37 AM
> *ha lol, ok if thats what you call it
> [snapback]2333461[/snapback]​*


well thats what i tell her atleast :biggrin: 

Marindizzie que onda mi nizzie

Nick pay you phone bill so i dont have to use my daytime minutes


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANOTHER ONE CAN'T PAY THERE PHONE BILL!!!!
RICK YOU COMING TO?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 27 2004, 10:38 AM
> *SHIT THEY AIN'T BALLERS THERE JUST WEALTHY! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> WHAT UP RICK
> [snapback]2333466[/snapback]​*


do we get to pick what floor of the mansion we get to stay on ?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

na cant make it, maybe in the spring time/ summer


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HA SHIT!!!! AZ DOIN THE DAM THING HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ORALE THATS COOL NICK COMING BY HIMSELF?
WHERES NICK? WHAT UP PAN DE WEVO!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 27 2004, 10:52 AM
> *ANOTHER ONE CAN'T PAY THERE PHONE BILL!!!!
> RICK YOU COMING TO?
> [snapback]2333516[/snapback]​*


i think nick and spooner were boycotting against nextel

marindizzie i want to wait til then to get the real feel of the scene down there


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

NOT WEALTHY....JUST WORK HARD. ANYWAY......DID YOUR GUYS WIVES GIVE YOU A GHETTO PASS OR WHAT???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIT THE PICNIC THAT COMING UP SHOULD BE GOOD,BUT IN THE SUMMER TIME MAJESTICS PICNIC IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

ghetto pass, you'll have to ask nick cause i can't make it down right now with the holiday's coming up, but when's the big M picnic ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2004, 09:58 AM
> *NOT WEALTHY....JUST WORK HARD.  ANYWAY......DID YOUR GUYS WIVES GIVE YOU A GHETTO PASS OR WHAT???
> [snapback]2333549[/snapback]​*



ha shit i been to every show out here all summer and i go when i want, i dont go when my wife says i can, im the king of my castle :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 27 2004, 09:58 AM
> *SHIT THE PICNIC THAT COMING UP SHOULD BE GOOD,BUT IN THE SUMMER TIME MAJESTICS PICNIC IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2333551[/snapback]​*



ill be there too.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

YOUR THE KING WHEN SHE LETS YOU BE.......


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM PAN YOU GONNA TAKE THAT WEY!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2004, 10:14 AM
> *YOUR THE KING WHEN SHE LETS YOU BE.......
> [snapback]2333600[/snapback]​*



and thats why no one has married you :0 :biggrin: , i dont have to disrespect my wife she knows the wife has to honor and obey the husband just like it says in the bible, that was tought to her by her mom and dad. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

oh shit sounds like a war is bout to come


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

haaaaaaaa, my family marries girls that come from tradition old town mexico, were they still obey and like it, and do it with a smile our country fucked up when we gave women the right to vote, my wife has a good job, she buy anything she wants and loves her life and still obeys what i say, there still is girls out there that make tortillas de mano, there not all modernized idiots that think there equall to a man. jen your my girl though do your thing but please make your husband some tortillas some times :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

HOLD UP NICK.....I WAS MARRIED FOR 13 YEARS. IT'S MY CHOICE TO BE SINGLE. I DONT THINK I'M EQUAL TO A MAN, I JUST KNOW THAT I DONT NEED A MAN TO MAKE IT. I TAKE CARE OF MINE ON MY OWN. I BELIEVE A RELATIONSHIP SHOULD BE 50/50. YOU HAVE TO GIVE RESPECT TO GET RESPECT. MAYBE THAT'S WHAT SEPERATES THE WOMEN FROM THE GIRLS. I'M NOT EVEN GOING TO COMMENT ON THE VOTING CRAP YOUR TALKING. 

YES I MAKE TORTILLA'S AND MARINATE YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP.....I COOK ALL THE TIME FOR THE SHOP. 

YOU'RE A LITTLE CRABBY TODAY NICKELS.....WHAT'S REALLY GOING ON???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2004, 10:56 AM
> *HOLD UP NICK.....I WAS MARRIED FOR 13 YEARS.  IT'S MY CHOICE TO BE SINGLE.  I DONT THINK I'M EQUAL TO A MAN, I JUST KNOW THAT I DONT NEED A MAN TO MAKE IT.  I TAKE CARE OF MINE ON MY OWN.  I BELIEVE A RELATIONSHIP SHOULD BE 50/50.  YOU HAVE TO GIVE RESPECT TO GET RESPECT.  MAYBE THAT'S WHAT SEPERATES THE WOMEN FROM THE GIRLS.  I'M NOT EVEN GOING TO COMMENT ON THE VOTING CRAP YOUR TALKING.
> 
> YES I MAKE TORTILLA'S AND MARINATE YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP.....I COOK ALL THE TIME FOR THE SHOP.
> ...



damn jen you just moved up in my book girl :biggrin: are you sure you not mexican :biggrin: nothin wrong im all gravy baby :biggrin:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

NOT THAT WE'RE ALL CLEAR ON THAT.......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2004, 12:13 PM
> *NOT THAT WE'RE ALL CLEAR ON THAT.......
> [snapback]2333817[/snapback]​*



got any hot naked pics jen in phx?


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

DAMN I DONT THINK ANY OF THE ONES WE TOOK IN VEGAS HAVE BEEN DEVELOPED...... HELL NO!! 

DID YOU NOT JUST READ MY RESPECT SPEECH????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Oct 27 2004, 12:25 PM
> *DAMN I DONT THINK ANY OF THE ONES WE TOOK IN VEGAS HAVE BEEN DEVELOPED......  HELL NO!!
> 
> DID YOU NOT JUST READ MY RESPECT SPEECH????
> [snapback]2333861[/snapback]​*




yeah i did thats why i asked


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

GUESS YOUR FRESH OUT OF LUCK MR IMPALA.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

never know, r u saying you have no naked pics??? do u have any pics?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 27 2004, 02:49 PM
> *never know, r u saying you have no naked pics??? do u have any pics?
> [snapback]2333971[/snapback]​*


Your a damn fool........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2004, 12:06 PM
> *Your a damn fool........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2334035[/snapback]​*



fuck that brent go take some stalker pics of the waitreses and post them :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 21 2004, 10:39 AM
> *PM ME AN ADDRESS I CAN SEND THEM TO AND ILL SEND SOME FREE VIDEOS, JUST A LITTLE WAY OF SAYING THANKS FOR ALL YOU GUYS ARE DOING OUT THERE, IT IS VERY MUCH APRECIATED EVERYDAY.
> [snapback]2317127[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 Would you do that for us :0 :0 

Thats great man You got a PM

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 28 2004, 01:33 AM
> *:0  :0  Would you do that for us  :0  :0
> 
> Thats great man You got a PM
> ...



its nothing compared to what you guys are doing for us, so what exactly do you do over there? and how much of the time are you actually in danger if any anymore? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

send them a streetstars sticker to put on a tank or hummer


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 28 2004, 08:46 AM
> *send them a streetstars sticker to put on a tank or hummer
> [snapback]2336713[/snapback]​*



then the terrorest will tell there homies over here to bomb on all the street stars cars :0 :angry:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

im down for a street battle


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 28 2004, 09:07 AM
> *im down for a street battle
> [snapback]2336822[/snapback]​*



but your car dont have a street stars sticker


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*THE NORTHWEST IS ONE BORING MOTHER FUCKER RIGHT NOW*  :angry:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

seen a post in shows and events about the yakima riders are cruzing this weeked, you can go to that


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 28 2004, 03:33 PM
> *seen a post in shows and events about the yakima riders are cruzing this weeked, you can go to that
> [snapback]2338264[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 28 2004, 02:45 PM
> *THE NORTHWEST IS ONE BORING MOTHER FUCKER RIGHT NOW  :angry:
> [snapback]2337825[/snapback]​*


YA CAUSE SOMEONES 2 WEEKS TO GET A VIDEO OUT IS MORE LIKE 2 MONTHS :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: HURRY UP FOOL SO I CAN TELL ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT ASK ME FOR A COPY I GOT THEM OR CALL NICK YOU NEED TO BORROW $.98  :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 28 2004, 09:40 AM
> *its nothing compared to what you guys are doing for us, so what exactly do you do over there? and how much of the time are you actually in danger if any anymore? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2336680[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: Well, Lets just say i work with Targeting :biggrin: 

Yes it is very dangerous right now, it being Ramadan an all. The time that I dislike the most is the middle of the night to mid morning. We tend to get hit a bit during that time. Lost a homeboy 3 days ago like that :angry: 

We really appreciate you hooking us up with the videos :biggrin: 

And if you do send us a STREET STARS sticker I will send you some pics with the sticker on a HMV. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 28 2004, 11:08 PM
> *:biggrin: Well, Lets just say i work with Targeting  :biggrin:
> 
> Yes it is very dangerous right now, it being Ramadan an all. The time that I dislike the most is the middle of the night to mid morning. We tend to get hit a bit during that time. Lost a homeboy 3 days ago like that  :angry:
> ...


HELL YEAH THAT SHIT WOULD BE TIGHT ON THE HUM-V :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HEY HOMIE KEEP YOUR HEAD UP YOU'LL BE HOME SOON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 28 2004, 10:18 PM
> *HELL YEAH THAT SHIT WOULD BE TIGHT ON THE HUM-V :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HEY HOMIE KEEP YOUR HEAD UP YOU'LL BE HOME SOON!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2339264[/snapback]​*



I actually keep my head down :biggrin: speacially at night lol 

Thx :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 28 2004, 09:08 PM
> *:biggrin: Well, Lets just say i work with Targeting  :biggrin:
> 
> Yes it is very dangerous right now, it being Ramadan an all. The time that I dislike the most is the middle of the night to mid morning. We tend to get hit a bit during that time. Lost a homeboy 3 days ago like that  :angry:
> ...




i will bro, ill send some stickers and videos real soon of both volumes, so how much longer do you have over there, and keep us informed on what your doing over there if you can, is there anything else i can do? just ask. peace nick garcia.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 28 2004, 07:06 PM
> *YA CAUSE SOMEONES 2 WEEKS TO GET A VIDEO OUT IS MORE LIKE 2 MONTHS  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  HURRY UP FOOL SO I CAN TELL ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT ASK ME FOR A COPY I GOT THEM OR CALL NICK YOU NEED TO BORROW $.98    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2338900[/snapback]​*



.98 im really pissed off about that right now bro, im just waiting for my next bill and then ill send it out :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

so baghdady were do you live in the states?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT'S UP WEY'S!!!! HOW COLD IS IT UP THERE WEY!!! THE PAN'S ARE FROZEN HUH WEY?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 29 2004, 10:20 AM
> *WHAT'S UP WEY'S!!!! HOW COLD IS IT UP THERE WEY!!! THE PAN'S ARE FROZEN HUH WEY?
> [snapback]2340583[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn wey you had me laughin my ass off, its not that cold mid 70's :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

60's over here in the triple city


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCK SHIT I'M COLD IN AZ AND IT AIN'T EVEN THAT COLD WEY'S!!!!!!









WHAT UP PAN JEN?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Oct 29 2004, 11:31 AM
> *WHAT THE FUCK SHIT I'M COLD IN AZ AND IT AIN'T EVEN THAT COLD WEY'S!!!!!!
> WHAT UP PAN JEN?
> [snapback]2340839[/snapback]​*



shes making tortillas wey!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NAH WEY SHE'S MAKING BBQ CHICKEN WEY!!!!
BY THE WAY SHE MAKES GOOD FOOD


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WHAT'S UP GUYS! YOU GUYS ARE CRACKING ME UP. IT'S FRIDAY AND I DONT COOK ON FRIDAY.....I JUST DRINK! I'VE HAD A ROUGH DAY, SO YOU KNOW IT'S ON TONIGHT!!

BY THE WAY, THANKS MARINATE.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

whats up nick, big tony, unlimited hustle, been a long time 
nick when you gonna send me a video??? when does the show season start down there???? 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHEN WILL HE SEND ANY OF US A VIDEO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 29 2004, 02:36 PM
> *WHEN WILL HE SEND ANY OF US A VIDEO
> [snapback]2341668[/snapback]​*



when you send me a 20$ money order, you just get all mad at me about whats on it anyway :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sup milky, hows the cadillac commin along? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 29 2004, 04:44 PM
> *when you send me a 20$ money order, you just get all mad at me about whats on it anyway :uh:
> [snapback]2341940[/snapback]​*


SO ARE YOU SAYING IT'S DONE OR WHAT ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Oct 29 2004, 03:47 PM
> *SO ARE YOU SAYING IT'S DONE  OR WHAT ?
> [snapback]2341947[/snapback]​*



so are you saying you want one?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IM SAYING I WANT VOL .2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

..


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I did :biggrin: say it to you :biggrin: And I'm going to keep on picking on you, cuz it's fun and because I can... HEE HEE ya know I luv ya


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

oh yea i heard about the party crashin at the local pride club feature. with the '' you know what was said on layitlow''..lol that gonna be on the DVD? j/w...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 29 2004, 04:20 PM
> *oh yea i heard about  the party crashin at the local pride club feature. with the    '' you know what was said on layitlow''..lol that gonna be on the DVD? j/w...
> [snapback]2342036[/snapback]​*



what you talking bout, tell us?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

jus somthin i heard happened, pm me or ask a LP member, i dont wanna get accused of startin sumthin ....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 29 2004, 04:28 PM
> *jus somthin i heard happened, pm me or ask a LP member, i dont wanna  get accused of startin sumthin ....
> [snapback]2342050[/snapback]​*



oh its deep like that? i dont know of anything off the top of my head.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 29 2004, 04:11 PM
> *I did :biggrin: say it to you :biggrin: And I'm going to keep on picking on you, cuz it's fun and because I can... HEE HEE ya know I luv ya
> [snapback]2342018[/snapback]​*



HEY GIRL I SEE YOU :biggrin: , TELL THE FAMILY I SAID HI :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Nick check ur pm


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 29 2004, 09:54 AM
> *so baghdady were do you live in the states?
> [snapback]2340264[/snapback]​*


I was stationed in Ft Lewis Wa back from 1992 to 2002. I traveled allot like military folks do. But I am now working out of Virginia. I lived there all of last year and now I am here in Baghdad untill next July :tears: 

I have done a very small bit of cruising over in Yakima for the shows :biggrin: 

I used to roll with a cc called Lifetime cc out of Seattle. I think you might know who they are. There is a 38 or 39 chevy there in the Tri Cities thats candy Tangerine My homey Hernry sprayed it :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 29 2004, 11:33 PM
> *I was stationed in Ft Lewis Wa back from 1992 to 2002. I traveled allot like military folks do. But I am now working out of Virginia. I lived there all of last year and now I am here in Baghdad untill next July :tears:
> 
> I have done a very small bit of cruising over in Yakima for the shows  :biggrin:
> ...


I think your talking about the 37 chevy bomb from toppenish, Jaime owns it from lifetime, good guy!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Jaime from lifetime!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

another bomb from the valley!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

ooops my bad!! lol wrong thread but its all good we needed some more pics of northwest riders on here anyways!! :biggrin: 
what up Nick!!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Oct 30 2004, 09:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: yeah its Jaime's car, i love that car. 

Great Pics :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Nick, 
Sorry that I did not give my opinion earlier in the thread...good video, and good lookin out. It was nice seeing ya in Vegas too. Hit me up when the next one comes out!
Robert


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 29 2004, 04:45 PM
> *sup milky, hows the cadillac commin along? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2341942[/snapback]​*


caddy is at a stand still for this week, putting all my time into the regal, new engine going into it, no more engine fires on the big drive to portland/yakima for me :biggrin:


----------



## BORICUA_RYDA (Oct 16, 2004)

BIG NICK HOW MUCH 4 DA DVD???? HOLLA AT ME DOGG


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BORICUA_RYDA_@Oct 31 2004, 05:20 PM
> *BIG NICK HOW MUCH 4 DA DVD???? HOLLA AT ME DOGG
> [snapback]2346120[/snapback]​*



20$ money order :biggrin: pm me for address :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT'S WAS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND IN WATTSINGTON? SHIT PINKIE GETTING READY TO SERVE ON THE 14 HOMIE!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 31 2004, 08:19 AM
> *Nick,
> Sorry that I did not give my opinion earlier in the thread...good video, and good lookin out.  It was nice seeing ya in Vegas too.  Hit  me up when the next one comes out!
> Robert
> [snapback]2345223[/snapback]​*



for real robert, you cool dude homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 1 2004, 09:25 AM
> *WHAT'S WAS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND IN WATTSINGTON? SHIT PINKIE GETTING READY TO SERVE ON THE 14 HOMIE!
> [snapback]2348177[/snapback]​*



pinky and killa, damn street life gonna be hated :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 29 2004, 11:33 PM
> *I was stationed in Ft Lewis Wa back from 1992 to 2002. I traveled allot like military folks do. But I am now working out of Virginia. I lived there all of last year and now I am here in Baghdad untill next July :tears:
> 
> I have done a very small bit of cruising over in Yakima for the shows  :biggrin:
> ...



stay up homie, ya jaime's my homie for real, and lifetime cc are good people.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YES WE ARE WEY!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*I KNOW ABOUT SOME NEW CARS FROM THE NW FOR 2005, THAT ARE GONNA STEP THINGS UP AROUND HERE* :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NAME THE CARS MAN AND I WANT A DVD IS IT THE NEW ONE ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Nov 1 2004, 05:06 PM
> *WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NAME THE CARS MAN AND I WANT A DVD IS IT THE NEW ONE ?
> [snapback]2349875[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: WHATS UP HUGO DVD WILL BE OUT VERY SOON DOG, WIT MAULI MALIBU ON IT ILL LET YOU KNOW, AND WAIT ON THOSE CARS THERE HOT :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 1 2004, 10:26 AM
> *for real robert, you cool dude homie :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2348182[/snapback]​*



I know what I wanted to ask you...what was the name of that spot that I got all petho at?? Member, we were in the parking lot?? :0


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Nov 1 2004, 12:03 AM
> *caddy is at a stand still for this week, putting all my time into the regal, new engine going into it, no more engine fires  on the big drive to portland/yakima for me :biggrin:
> [snapback]2346075[/snapback]​*


don't be so sure bout those fires....cuz ya know who is workin on it


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 1 2004, 07:46 PM
> *I know what I wanted to ask you...what was the name of that spot that I got all petho at??  Member, we were in the parking lot?? :0
> [snapback]2350313[/snapback]​*



the double tree at jantzan beech :biggrin:, its fun like that every year bro, we all party in the club and stay in the hotel :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

spoondoggier


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*B REEZIE FROM MALI BEEZIE SPOON DEEZIE*  :biggrin:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

*SO NIKE WHAT HAPPEN TO THE TROPHIES OR IS IT FALSE INFO...*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

GOOD MORNING NICKELS & RICK! WHAT'S UP?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Nov 2 2004, 10:46 PM
> *SO NIKE WHAT HAPPEN TO THE TROPHIES OR IS IT FALSE INFO...
> [snapback]2354438[/snapback]​*


*


:0*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I TOLD YOU THIS FOO MOTHER'S POLISHED THE WHOLE ENGINE THE NIGHT BEFORE THE HOPP JUST FOR THAT TROPHY, JUST CALL IN THE ORDER TO THE SHOP AND PICK THEM UP


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

JENNY FROM DA BLOCK, BIG BALLIN SLAG'N ROCK
HAND'N OUT PERSCREPTIONS LIKE A DOC
RIDE'N IN A VERT SEAT W/ HER HAND ON UR HEAT !
JUST GETTING HOME W/ A D.Q. TREAT
PEEP'N DOWN DA STREET YELLING OUT
*"AZ. MAJESTICS CAN'T BE BEAT"* :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

RICK SPOONING OUT DOES'NT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITHOUT ?

THE BIG OL' PAN WEY

WHAT JEN 818 SPOONER


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

U TELL THEM A!!!!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

WAY TO GO A**HOLE!!!!!! DAMN B-RAD DONT BE TELLING THE BUSINESS!!!!!!! 

RICK YOU'RE CRAZY!! BUT THAT'S A GOOD THING! 

MARINATE WHERE ARE YOU??


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

wholly spokompton spooners!!
spoondoggy cc
spoonerstars.com


wheres all my spooners at!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

we're spoon'n and tring to stay harm during the daytime


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Oct 29 2004, 02:20 PM
> *oh yea i heard about  the party crashin at the local pride club feature. with the    '' you know what was said on layitlow''..lol that gonna be on the DVD? j/w...
> [snapback]2342036[/snapback]​*


???????? what ya talk'n about!!!! ????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Nov 5 2004, 04:37 PM
> *we're spoon'n and tring to stay harm during the daytime
> [snapback]2363764[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP BIG BALLER RICK!! WE'RE KICKIN IT OVER HERE AT STREET LIFE GETTING PINKY READY TO START SERVIN FOOL'S UP!!!! HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND AND BE SAFE!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Nov 5 2004, 07:15 PM
> *???????? what ya talk'n about!!!! ????
> [snapback]2363999[/snapback]​*


eh.. nuttin nevermind old news


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 1 2004, 12:42 PM
> *I KNOW ABOUT SOME NEW CARS FROM THE NW FOR 2005, THAT ARE GONNA STEP THINGS UP AROUND HERE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2348447[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 5 2004, 09:58 PM
> *
> [snapback]2364313[/snapback]​*


YOU GUY'S BRINGING CARS OUT? :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

JUST STOPPING TO SEE WHATS GOING ON AND TO SAY WHAT UP TO EVERY ONE


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHAT UP NICK CALL ME I NEED STICKERS FOR THIS WEEKEND AND VIDEOS


----------



## BORICUA_RYDA (Oct 16, 2004)

> WHAT UP NICK CALL ME I NEED STICKERS FOR THIS WEEKEND AND VIDEOS
> [snapback]2381005[/snapback]​[/quote
> MIRA PRIMO(HATERADE) VAS A ESTAR EN LOS ANGELES EL 4 DE JULIO??? PORQUE YO VOY A ESTAR ALLA EN LOS ANGELES TAMBIEN CON MI CARRO :biggrin: U GONNA BE DOWN THERE OR WHAT ??? MAN JUS PHUCKIN WIT YA HOMIE. HOW AZ TREATIN YA? U KNOW WHO THIS IZ CUZ


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHASSUP HOMIE DON'T KNOW WHO THIS IS BUT, YEAH I'LL BE DOWN HERE FOR AWHILE, NICK SPOONED OUT AND IS NOT COMING DOWN, I'LL BE BACK IN SEATTLE REAL SOON! WATCH OUT FOR REDRUM OR RAGSEVEN IN THE STREETS!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 12 2004, 07:25 AM
> *WHASSUP HOMIE DON'T KNOW WHO THIS IS BUT, YEAH I'LL BE DOWN HERE FOR AWHILE, NICK SPOONED OUT AND IS NOT COMING DOWN, I'LL BE BACK IN SEATTLE REAL SOON!  WATCH OUT FOR REDRUM OR RAGSEVEN IN THE STREETS!
> [snapback]2388391[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HEY RICH


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 12 2004, 08:25 AM
> *WHASSUP HOMIE DON'T KNOW WHO THIS IS BUT, YEAH I'LL BE DOWN HERE FOR AWHILE, NICK SPOONED OUT AND IS NOT COMING DOWN, I'LL BE BACK IN SEATTLE REAL SOON!  WATCH OUT FOR REDRUM OR RAGSEVEN IN THE STREETS!
> [snapback]2388391[/snapback]​*


SO ARE YOU GOING TO LEAVE THE MAJESTICS AND REJOIN FULL XTC WHEN YOU MOVE BACK TO SEATTLE? :dunno: :dunno: :guns:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

I STEPPED AWAY FROM FULLXTC FOR MY REASONS, AND JOINED MAJESTICS TO ESTABLISH MYSELF WHERE I BELONG I'M NOT GOING TO MOVE BACK ONLY COMING BACK TO VISIT , WHO ARE YOU HOW DO YOU KNOW ME?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 13 2004, 07:11 AM
> *I STEPPED AWAY FROM FULLXTC FOR MY  REASONS, AND JOINED MAJESTICS TO ESTABLISH MYSELF WHERE I BELONG I'M NOT GOING TO MOVE BACK  ONLY COMING  BACK TO VISIT , WHO ARE YOU  HOW DO YOU KNOW ME?
> [snapback]2391672[/snapback]​*


hes one of your members in az :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 13 2004, 10:49 AM
> *hes one of your members in az :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2391795[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: biggie hello


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

hey nick whats up with vol. #2?


----------



## SpyCam (Jan 22, 2004)

Nick.............What happened I thought you guys were coming?????? :angry: 

It would of been cool to party!!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

You MISSED Todds party!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Hit me up with your # I lost My phone and #'s. :angry: 







uffin: "TRYING TO PUT AZ ON THE MAP" uffin: 
http://www.SpyCamAZ.com


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpyCam_@Nov 15 2004, 02:08 AM
> *Nick.............What happened I thought you guys were coming?????? :angry:
> 
> It would of been cool to party!!!! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...



i stayed and went to my sister in laws wedding, ill hit you up bro..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Nov 14 2004, 11:09 AM
> *hey nick whats up with vol. #2?
> [snapback]2401177[/snapback]​*



commin along slow, but its comming :uh:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 15 2004, 09:16 AM
> *commin along slow, but its comming :uh:
> [snapback]2413605[/snapback]​*



where is the footage from in volume 2.....??
northwest rides, or out of town stuff.....???
i cant wait till next year... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 15 2004, 09:46 AM
> *where is the footage from in volume 2.....??
> northwest rides, or out of town stuff.....???
> i cant wait till next year... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2413685[/snapback]​*




*YAKIMA BLVD ENT., SEATTLE FULLXTC, SPOKANE LOWCOS, PORTLAND, OR., RIDERS ONLY 2, FEATURE SHOP BOWTIE CONNECTION LA, IN THE STREETS OF PORTLAND AND SPOKANE AND BONUS FOOTAGE*


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

slick...
you got any yellow towncar clips...???? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 15 2004, 10:07 AM
> *slick...
> you got any yellow towncar clips...???? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2413745[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: JUST SITTIN, BUT SOMETHIN TELLS ME YOUR GONN MAKE SOME ACTION SHOTS HAPPEN FOR 2005 :biggrin: AND THE NEW INTIRIOR IS ON IT


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 15 2004, 10:13 AM
> *:biggrin:  JUST SITTIN, BUT SOMETHIN TELLS ME YOUR GONN MAKE SOME ACTION SHOTS HAPPEN FOR 2005 :biggrin: AND THE NEW INTIRIOR IS ON IT
> [snapback]2413769[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:
i have never hopped my car, and im a very humble dude.....
im not coming out talking shit, 
believe me...... 
i have some learning to do on the switch,
but, 
im in process of buying new batteries, so,
well see what she does next year :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 15 2004, 10:26 AM
> *:biggrin:
> i have never hopped my car, and im a very humble dude.....
> im not coming out talking shit,
> ...



you a real rider :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> :biggrin:
> i have never hopped my car, and im a very humble dude.....
> im not coming out talking shit,
> believe me......
> ...


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> > :biggrin:
> > i have never hopped my car, and im a very humble dude.....
> > im not coming out talking shit,
> > believe me......
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 15 2004, 05:37 PM
> *i saw your pm...sorry dident call you yet,
> i think im gonna buy some fresh one though,
> i sold paul my old ones, he picked them up sunday.
> ...


COOL- ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP. GONNA HAVE A MEETING THIS WEEKEND. SO WE GONNA SEE THE BIRD IN THE PIT IN CHEHALIS NEXT YEAR???


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

spoon doggie call me 623-764-7483 cuz i know your broke ass isnt on nextel anymore it's cool, ya know they offer boost up there?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Nov 15 2004, 02:23 PM
> *spoon doggie call me 623-764-7483 cuz i know your broke ass isnt on nextel anymore it's cool, ya know they offer boost up there?
> [snapback]2414658[/snapback]​*



ahaha fuck a boost, same nextel new number fuck the haters :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

where's the pics nick post some pics from vegas or az


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:biggrin: NICK We recieved the package you sent us with the DVD's I staeted a newthread to say THANK YOU and to post some pics for you. 

you got a PM :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 19 2004, 05:39 AM
> *:biggrin: NICK We recieved the package you sent us with the DVD's I staeted a newthread to say THANK YOU and to post some pics for you.
> 
> you got a PM  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2427508[/snapback]​*



THANK ALL YOU HOMIES OVER THERE RIDERS OR NOT, AND YOU KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FOWARD TO IN THE MAIL :biggrin: PEACE MAN YOU GUYS ARE IN MY PRAYERS FOR REAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING[/b]  :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Good go finish the video :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 24 2004, 06:35 PM
> *Good go finish the video :biggrin:
> [snapback]2446010[/snapback]​*





*Things have been quiet around here from STREET STARS for a reason* 
*the wait will be worth it* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YOUR GETTING EVERYONE PUMPED UP FOR NOTHING!!! JUST YOU WAIT TILL L.A. HOMIE, YOU'LL BE PARTYTING WITH THE BEST!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*i heard from Dan-Baghdaddy and hes ok, i dont know if you've seen the news but its not safe over ther right now, please pray for them*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Got my copy of the dvd today really cool its like the salt version of truucha LMAO. Doing some big things in the NW can't wait for the next one.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2004, 02:33 PM
> *Got my copy of the dvd today really cool its like the salt version of truucha LMAO. Doing some big things in the NW can't wait for the next one.
> [snapback]2540145[/snapback]​*



heres a preview homie :biggrin: 

*THIS WHAT HOPPERS AROUND HERE LOOK LIKE*  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIG OL PAN WEY!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 31 2005, 01:33 PM
> *BIG OL PAN WEY!!!!!
> [snapback]2664629[/snapback]​*



WHATS UP WEY :biggrin: TELL MY DOG CHUBBA LUBBA I SAID "THATS EXTREEME" :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIT WE HAVEN'T HEARD FROM HIM IN AWHILE HOMIE! MIA


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 31 2005, 01:45 PM
> *SHIT WE HAVEN'T HEARD FROM HIM IN AWHILE HOMIE! MIA
> [snapback]2664689[/snapback]​*



DAMN THAT SUCKS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP WITH THE DVD WEY? COMING OUT SOON


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 31 2005, 01:54 PM
> *WHAT UP WITH THE DVD WEY? COMING OUT SOON
> [snapback]2664725[/snapback]​*



YA SAVES WEY, ILL SEND YOU SOME, CAUSE B-RAD IS CHIPPIN RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

How about some more pics.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 31 2005, 01:59 PM
> *How about some more pics.
> [snapback]2664750[/snapback]​*



if your looking for car doin 90-100's with no bumpers your in the wrong spot :0 :biggrin: what do you want to see homeboy? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YEAH MORE PICS FROM VEGAS! WEY SHIT SEND THE VIDEOS TO STREET LIFE CUSTOMS WEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PIC'S OF KILLER FROM AZ


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

vegas, i think this dude is name is jimmy? member marinate the italian mafia guy hella cool :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*JEFF* 

*CANT WAIT TILL HIS NEW CAR COME OUT, HE BE CHIPPIN SOMETIMES* :biggrin: *BUT HE BE PUTTIN IT DOWN* :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YEAH THATS JIMMY FROM SHOW&GO IN DETROIT! HEY WEY YOU DON'T HAVE PIC'S OF JOE WEDNESDAY'S 67? THE LITTLE HOMIE FALLING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jan 31 2005, 02:13 PM
> *YEAH THATS JIMMY FROM SHOW&GO IN DETROIT! HEY WEY YOU DON'T HAVE PIC'S OF JOE WEDNESDAY'S 67? THE LITTLE HOMIE FALLING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2664820[/snapback]​*



lol lol lol i wish i did wey :biggrin: but ill put up wednesday tomarrow wey on tuesday wey :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 31 2005, 11:46 AM
> *heres a preview homie  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS WHAT HOPPERS AROUND HERE LOOK LIKE
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: Salty truucha!!!????!!!????


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 31 2005, 03:08 PM
> *vegas, i think this dude is name is jimmy? member marinate the italian mafia guy hella cool :biggrin:
> [snapback]2664797[/snapback]​*


dammit im not in the mafia :biggrin: had a great time hanging out


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Aug 15 2004, 09:32 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  Sorry bro but Truucha is the best hands down
> [snapback]2135243[/snapback]​*


Streetstars is cool but better than truucha no.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Lets make it happen in the 05.K.C. agaist all you yakama or how ever you say it dudes.[attachmentid=99826] :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

street stars


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2005, 12:40 AM
> *Lets make it happen in the 05.K.C. agaist all you yakama or how ever you say it dudes.[attachmentid=99826] :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]2667227[/snapback]​*


You will have better luck in Cali we have no stuck cars.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP OREGON OUTTA THIS :biggrin: - WE IN THE MIDDLE WITH LOVE FOR BOTH STATES. WE GOTS SOME TIGHT SHIT HERE IN PORTLAND BUT NOT NEARLY THE QUANTITY LIKE CA.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Feb 1 2005, 04:07 PM
> *KEEP OREGON OUTTA THIS :biggrin: - WE IN THE MIDDLE WITH LOVE FOR BOTH STATES. WE GOTS SOME TIGHT SHIT HERE IN PORTLAND BUT NOT NEARLY THE QUANTITY LIKE CA.
> [snapback]2669631[/snapback]​*


Whats comin out for UCE next year, any winter projects?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WELL HAVE A COUPLE NEW WHIPS.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 1 2005, 07:36 AM
> *You will have better luck in Cali we have no stuck cars.
> [snapback]2667370[/snapback]​*


Why not ,it's the shit.Thats the only way to do it. :biggrin: Whats the highest car out there you know the king of the streets as hogg would say?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2005, 09:34 PM
> *Why not ,it's the shit.Thats the only way to do it. :biggrin: Whats the highest car out there you know the king of the streets as hogg would say?
> [snapback]2671461[/snapback]​*


If you mean king of the streets than our bigbody, has shocks doin around 57, there is some radicals around 70s, like the jendas cutlass and a couple impalas from portland doin over 60.


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 31 2005, 03:12 PM
> *JEFF
> 
> CANT WAIT TILL HIS NEW CAR COME OUT, HE BE CHIPPIN SOMETIMES  :biggrin: BUT HE BE PUTTIN IT DOWN  :biggrin:
> [snapback][/snapback]​*











still think those two hops should have been on the DVD but thats cool, i gottem on tape  .
when can i pick up then next one?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 1 2005, 02:13 PM
> *Whats comin out for UCE next year, any winter projects?
> [snapback]2669680[/snapback]​*



HERES A FEW FROM UCE, CADI LT1 MOTOR, K5 ONE PIECE FRONT END TILT, LT1 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Feb 2 2005, 09:41 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DONT EVEN TRIP POTATO CHIP, THERE ON #2 BIGGER AND BETTER :0 AND IT WILL BE OUT JULY 10 :0 J/P SOONER THAN THAT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 31 2005, 11:36 PM
> *You will have better luck in Cali we have no stuck cars.
> [snapback]2667370[/snapback]​*



kc you guys cool, but we dont get stuck, we rather do it like this :biggrin:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

*HEY NICK DID'NT I WIN CLEANEST HOPPER AT THAT SHOW AND SUPPOSE TO GET A TROPHY AFTER YOU CAME BACK FROM THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW ?*


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

OR DOES UCE GET NO LOVE FROM STREETSTARS ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Feb 2 2005, 02:32 PM
> *OR DOES UCE GET NO LOVE FROM STREETSTARS ?
> [snapback]2675084[/snapback]​*



THATS WAS STUPID :ugh:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

MY HOMIE SAID YOU SAID SOMETHING ABOUT IT WHEN YOU CAME TO FILM THE CADDY AND K5


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HERES IS THE RIDER ONLY 2, CLEANEST HOPPER :0 

AND THERE IS A NICE TROPHY THAT MATCHES THAT CAR PERFECT  

[attachmentid=100773]
THE CLEANEST HOPPER ALL YEAR FOR 2004 BY STREET STARS IS, THE ORANGE CUTLASS FROM SEATTLE, FOLLOWED BY RYAN UCE 503, THEN TONY UCE 509, SO THERE YOU HAVE IT 2 OUT OF THREE VERY VERY GOOD, IN MY OPPINION UCE WAS DOING THE MOST OUT HERE FOR 2004, CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT ELSE COMES OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

hey tony didnt you win enough trophys last year as it is at blvd and lrm, get your self out of 2004 and focus finishing your ls before may or june


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PLUS--TONY AND I BOTH ARE COME WITH SOMETHIN FRESH FOR THIS YEAR. 
THATS JUST USOS STYLE... U KNOWW

THANKS NICK THAT MEANS ALOT TO THE FAMILY  




2005 MARKS PORTLANDS 10 YEAR ANNIVERSARY


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 2 2005, 06:59 PM
> *kc you guys cool, but we dont get stuck, we rather do it like this :biggrin:
> [snapback]2674082[/snapback]​*


We hang with the big boys in this game.You guys cool to and we don't get stuck either.Come and find out.
[attachmentid=100898]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HERES A PIC STRAIT FROM THE DVD* :0 
[attachmentid=101476]
[attachmentid=101478]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERE'S KILLER PAN?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

keep up the good work nick


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 3 2005, 08:40 PM
> *keep up the good work nick
> [snapback]2680574[/snapback]​*


Wow Grumpy, havent seen you on here in a while, how you like the new car?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ITS TIGHT. RUNS STRONG. THE TRIPPY THING IS THAT IT RIDES SMOOTHER THAN MY ESCALADE. I DONT EVEN WANT TO DRIVE THE ESCALADE ANYMORE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RED B BODY LOOKIN HOT :biggrin: - THOUGHT IT WAS A DOUBLE THOUGH?
AND ON HIS OWN SWITCH TOO :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I PICK THE LOWCOS FOR THE SUPERBOWL.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Feb 5 2005, 09:45 PM
> *RED B BODY LOOKIN HOT :biggrin: - THOUGHT IT WAS A DOUBLE THOUGH?
> AND ON HIS OWN SWITCH TOO :biggrin:
> [snapback]2688089[/snapback]​*


It looks red in the picks but its orange, single pump, six batts to the nose.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

damn! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 6 2005, 02:03 PM
> *It looks red in the picks but its orange, single pump, six batts to the nose.
> [snapback]2689742[/snapback]​*


AND IT IS SICK.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 6 2005, 01:03 PM
> *It looks red in the picks but its orange, single pump UNDER THE HOOD , six batts to the nose.
> [snapback]2689742[/snapback]​*




:biggrin: JASON SAID ONCE ''WE WEIGHT THE FRONT, NOT THE BACK'' :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

he's not lyin


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW U GET IT TO STAND ON 3 W/ ONLY 6 BATTERIES??


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 7 2005, 09:52 AM
> *:biggrin:  JASON SAID ONCE ''WE WEIGHT THE FRONT, NOT THE BACK'' :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2692049[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

CHECK OUT MY HOMIES CAPRICE :biggrin: 
UCE CAR CLUB- TRICITIES :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

I want to get in on this topic, but not about to read 36 pages to catch up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 7 2005, 02:12 PM
> *I want to get in on this topic, but not about to read 36 pages to catch up
> [snapback]2693189[/snapback]​*



welcome homie :biggrin: but you might want to read all the pages :biggrin: lots of drama and love all in one :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 7 2005, 04:19 PM
> *welcome homie :biggrin:  but you might want to read all the pages :biggrin:  lots of drama and love all in one :biggrin:
> [snapback]2693225[/snapback]​*



ok, I am sure it will be exciting. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 7 2005, 02:22 PM
> *ok, I am sure it will be exciting.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2693241[/snapback]​*



damn your gonna go way back to day one :biggrin: you'll be a while :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ok here is my friend FRANK SANCHEZ bomb, enjoy people :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

CUSTOM CRUIZERS CAR CLUB, CONELL, WA- COOL PEOPLE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HERE IS MY HOMEBOY JAIMES BOMB, LIFETIME CC :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

IS IT JUST ME OR DO YOU PEOPLE SEE RED X'S TOO?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: OK THE REST OF THESE ARE CARS FROM LOCAL PRIDE CAR CLUB
PINK CADILLAC-DUANE
ORANGE CAPRICE-TONY
BLUE 64-DAVID
GREEN 69-MIKE
GOLD CAPRICE-JEFF
RED MONTE-PATO

AND PURPLE CUT-ROB NO LONGER LP CC


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Feb 7 2005, 01:24 PM
> *HOW U GET IT TO STAND ON 3 W/ ONLY 6 BATTERIES??
> [snapback]2692550[/snapback]​*


It has 10 batts 6 to the front.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

am i still posting red x's or are the pics comming up?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 7 2005, 04:40 PM
> *am i still posting red x's or are the pics comming up?
> [snapback]2693860[/snapback]​*



ya whatever then!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I see pics


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

this one has a new owner in everette, look out for robs next one :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2005, 05:30 PM
> *I see pics
> [snapback]2693996[/snapback]​*



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 7 2005, 03:37 PM
> *this one has a new owner in everette, look out for robs next one :biggrin:
> [snapback]2694020[/snapback]​*


thats right!!!!! my ride is gone!!!!!!! SOLD!!!!! START'N A NEW PROJECT,.. AND YOU KNOW IT WILL BE SICK AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!SUMMER '05


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Feb 7 2005, 10:54 PM
> *thats right!!!!! my ride is gone!!!!!!! SOLD!!!!! START'N A NEW PROJECT,.. AND YOU KNOW IT WILL BE SICK AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!SUMMER  '05
> [snapback]2695312[/snapback]​*


Who bought it??


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

CLEAN YOU LENS NICK CAUSE THIS IS A IMPALA S.S.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

lets see some more pictures, give us a couple from the vegas strip :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Feb 7 2005, 11:54 PM
> *thats right!!!!! my ride is gone!!!!!!! SOLD!!!!! START'N A NEW PROJECT,.. AND YOU KNOW IT WILL BE SICK AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!SUMMER  '05
> [snapback]2695312[/snapback]​*


TIGHT


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Great Pics Homie


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Feb 9 2005, 07:42 PM
> *Great Pics Homie
> [snapback]2704470[/snapback]​*



thanks mike, good to hear from you bro, ill give you a call soon homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 10 2005, 10:56 AM
> *thanks mike, good to hear from you bro, ill give you a call soon homie :biggrin:
> [snapback]2706363[/snapback]​*



Still waitin for my DVD :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 10 2005, 03:45 PM
> *Still waitin for my DVD :angry:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2708237[/snapback]​*



asap, being a club member you'll be one of the first :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

no, ill be the first.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2005, 01:26 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2693975[/snapback]​*


Whats up with the chippin?J/k

looks good bro still waiting for the new dvd.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 10 2005, 09:56 AM
> *thanks mike, good to hear from you bro, ill give you a call soon homie :biggrin:
> [snapback]2706363[/snapback]​*


Sounds good bro, im just chillen


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHATS UP LRL


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

DAMN NICK BOUGHT TIME PUT SOME PICS UP POST SOME UP OF THE BIG M IN VEGAS, OH YEAH I WOULDN'T BE TOO LOUD ON K.C. MAJESTICS CAUSE THEY AIN'T PLAYING THEY MIGHT JUST BE IN YOUR HOOD SOON AND THE LS DOES 86" AND DOESN'T GET STUCK!!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Cool have them come out for the Gladiator Show on July 24th... Hey we got Gladiator belts and cash for the winners.... And they are really neat, nice looking belts... Stay tuned and watch shows and events section and the flyer will be posted soon. This will be a benefit show for Chago and all proceeds go to him and his family.. Thanks

THE JENDA'S


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

What happened to the web site?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

UH OH AZ MAJESTICS


----------



## BORICUA_RYDA (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Apr 14 2005, 04:36 PM
> *UH OH AZ MAJESTICS
> [snapback]3001579[/snapback]​*


THATS NICE .LOOKS GOOD WHAT UP HATERADE.I AINT MAD AT YA DOGG!!! HOW U BEEN ?? WHAT IT HITTIN ?? SINGLE OR DUB??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

shit thats single


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YEAH HOMIE THATS SINGLE PUMP CHECK OUT THE LOTION DAWG SERVIN ASS'S


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP WITH STREET STARS NO DVD'S OR PICS WHERE IS HE? :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YEAH MAN WHATS UP WITH THE DBD BIDEO !!!!!!LOL


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

lol Marinate, that just reminded me of this guys that came buy the other day wanting some rimz, he said " hey vato, gou got sum dbd's con los carro's que saltar ? "

i got the part of do you have dvd's of cars, but the the hell is saltar, 10 min. later im talking w/some homies and telling them about they guys cause they had me laughing the whole time they were here and then come's along my 5 year old daughter and tells me that it means jump :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Oct 22 2004, 08:42 AM
> *Brought to you by Jenda's Custom Auto, next year will be our test year for the NEW LASER BOARD. No more he said he said shit, this board will be very accurate it is being designed with the same laser technology as police radar. Are we creating it, No our oldest son is and he has experinance in all area's of this kind of system. I think it will help give accurate readings as well as stop most of the when in doubt. I will keep ya posted on it, looking at being done early spring 2005.
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2319251[/snapback]​*


This still gunna happen we need it???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2005, 12:10 AM
> *This still gunna happen we need it???
> [snapback]3133646[/snapback]​*



ya it would be good no more questions, but we all know it would be altered to give jendas a few more inches :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2005, 08:33 AM
> *ya it would be good no more questions, but we all know it would be altered to give jendas a few more inches :0
> [snapback]3134619[/snapback]​*



HA HA But we don't need NO MORE INCHES!!! HEE HEE


And Big Tony, no it's not going to happen. I got a patend pending on it and had it in production and then it went the next step to patend it and HOLY SHIT after spending already a couple g's it was going to be 12 g's more. I can't do that at this time so NO it's on hold. SORRY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 13 2005, 10:46 PM
> *HA HA But we don't need NO MORE INCHES!!! HEE HEE
> And Big Tony, no it's not going to happen. I got a patend pending on it and had it in production and then it went the next step to patend it and HOLY SHIT after spending already a couple g's it was going to be 12 g's more. I can't do that at this time so NO it's on hold. SORRY
> [snapback]3137462[/snapback]​*


HOLY 15G'S FOR AND HONEST HOP READING LOL we can start a NORTHWEST STICK READERS ASSOCIATION SO ITS NOT READ LIKE THIS :around: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2005, 01:02 AM
> *HOLY 15G'S FOR AND HONEST HOP READING LOL we can start a NORTHWEST STICK READERS ASSOCIATION SO ITS NOT READ LIKE THIS  :around:  :0    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3137760[/snapback]​*



tone dont worry as long as your on the sticks your homies will always win :0 

























































































































ok, now it was a joke if your upset by the time you get down here, you need to relax a bit :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 14 2005, 09:21 AM
> *tone dont worry as long as your on the sticks your homies will always win :0
> ok, now it was a joke if your upset by the time you get down here, you need to relax a bit  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3138342[/snapback]​*


I know you where kidding  Just like the time you told us all STREETSTARS VOLUME 2 would be out in 2004  :biggrin: 












































































































































ok, now it was a joke if your upset by the time you get down here, you need to relax a bit :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2005, 02:02 AM
> *HOLY 15G'S FOR AND HONEST HOP READING LOL we can start a NORTHWEST STICK READERS ASSOCIATION SO ITS NOT READ LIKE THIS  :around:  :0    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3137760[/snapback]​*



YOU'D ONLY NEED A STICK THAT READ UP TO 35" ANYWAYS!!!

LOL LOL LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 14 2005, 01:58 PM
> *YOU'D ONLY NEED A STICK THAT READ UP TO 35" ANYWAYS!!!
> 
> LOL LOL LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3138963[/snapback]​*


AND THATS WAY HIGHER THAN ANY CAR YOUVE EVER OWNED AND YOU CAN'T COUNT YOUR LITTLE BROTHERS IT DIDNT EVEN DO THAT HIGH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH THATS RIGHT YOU BUILD "SHOW CARS" :0


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2005, 02:53 PM
> *AND THATS WAY HIGHER THAN ANY CAR YOUVE EVER OWNED AND YOU CAN'T COUNT YOUR LITTLE BROTHERS IT DIDNT EVEN DO THAT HIGH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH THATS RIGHT YOU BUILD "SHOW CARS" :0
> [snapback]3139079[/snapback]​*


Slow down there Tone...That "bigfoot" 35in Chuck Taylor wearing RagSeven drivin Damien you speaking on. Don't forget he got the cleanest rag on the planet.....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 14 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Slow down there Tone...That "bigfoot" 35in Chuck Taylor wearing RagSeven drivin Damien you speaking on. Don't forget he got the cleanest rag on the planet.....
> [snapback]3139144[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+May 14 2005, 11:53 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like more than 35 to me, dont be a chear leader b-rad :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

id rather see that nice loooking cutlass with all of its body parts hit 35 than a clown car


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 16 2005, 09:32 AM
> *id rather see that nice loooking cutlass with all of its body parts hit 35 than  a clown car
> [snapback]3144123[/snapback]​*


GODDAMN EVERYONE UPTIGHT OR WHAT JUST FUCKIN WITH MY BOY TONY, IT'S OK IT'S REALLY OK!!! TONY'S CUTLASS IS CLEAN AND WORKS PRETTY GOOD !!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 16 2005, 08:37 AM
> *GODDAMN EVERYONE UPTIGHT OR WHAT JUST FUCKIN WITH MY BOY TONY, IT'S OK IT'S REALLY OK!!! TONY'S CUTLASS IS CLEAN AND WORKS PRETTY GOOD !!!!!
> [snapback]3144155[/snapback]​*



SHUT UP PAN FACE, JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU TOO, BUT YOU STILL A CHEAR LEADER, :biggrin: FUCKIN SPOONER :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

im not uptight just tired of seeing decepticon hoppers


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 16 2005, 09:22 AM
> *im not uptight just tired of seeing decepticon hoppers
> [snapback]3144356[/snapback]​*



that makes 2 of us, but i have to give it to brad the cars hes cheerleading for are clean with bumpers :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HOW AM I CHEERLEADING THESE CARS ARE ALL IN MY CLUB, NOT ON ANY NUTS JUST VERY SUPPORTIVE OF MY CLUB AND THE KINGS OF THE STREETS RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 16 2005, 11:44 AM
> *HOW AM I CHEERLEADING THESE CARS ARE ALL IN MY CLUB, NOT ON ANY NUTS JUST VERY SUPPORTIVE OF MY CLUB AND THE KINGS OF THE STREETS RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3145000[/snapback]​*



:uh: ok wey :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HEY SPOONDOGGIE POST UP MORE PICS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 18 2005, 09:42 AM
> *HEY SPOONDOGGIE POST UP MORE PICS
> [snapback]3154320[/snapback]​*



of what wey?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

POST UP SOME PICS OF SHOWTIME CC LIFETIMECC ANY NEW PICS YA GOT
WH'S GOING TO BE THE KING OF THE NW THIS YEAR :dunno: :ugh: 
I GUESS WE JUST MIGHT HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE NICK WHAT'S YOUR PREDICTIONS LETS SEE IF ANYONE HAS LEARNED ANY NEW TIPS FOR HITTING 77" AND NOT GETTING STUCK :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 18 2005, 03:11 PM
> *POST UP SOME PICS OF SHOWTIME CC LIFETIMECC ANY NEW PICS YA GOT
> WH'S GOING TO BE THE KING OF THE NW THIS YEAR :dunno:  :ugh:
> I GUESS WE JUST MIGHT HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE  NICK WHAT'S YOUR PREDICTIONS LETS SEE IF ANYONE HAS LEARNED ANY NEW TIPS FOR HITTING 77" AND NOT GETTING STUCK :dunno:
> [snapback]3155966[/snapback]​*



THERES LOT OF NEW CARS COMMING OUT THIS YEAR, AND CLEAN AS FUCK! ! ! ! 

LET ME LOOK FOR SOME MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

where could i get a copy of that dvd


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 20 2005, 10:18 AM
> *TTT
> [snapback]3163519[/snapback]​*



que onda wey, you always backin a homie up thanks dvd out soon pan :biggrin: homies for life!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 20 2005, 02:35 PM
> *que onda wey, you always backin a homie up thanks dvd out soon pan :biggrin:  homies for life!
> [snapback]3164406[/snapback]​*


Chealis right :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YOU KNOW I DON'T FORGET ABOUT YOU HOMIE, HIT ME WITH SOME TAPES AND I'LL DISTRIBUTE THE SHIT OUT THEM TAPES ON THE SOUTH SIDE FROM L.A. TO FLORIDA IF YOU WANT, I'LL BE AT YAKIMA, SO OF COURSE I'M GONNA SEE YA, MAYBE WE'LL DO A PRIVATE SHOOT?????? HA HA YOU KNOW I COME UP WITH SOME SHIT!!! ANYWAYS WHATS UP WITH THE NW FELL OFF OR WHAT NO RIDERS POSTIN UP?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 20 2005, 06:25 PM
> *YOU KNOW I DON'T FORGET ABOUT YOU HOMIE, HIT ME WITH SOME TAPES AND I'LL DISTRIBUTE THE SHIT OUT THEM TAPES ON THE SOUTH SIDE FROM L.A. TO FLORIDA IF YOU WANT, I'LL BE AT YAKIMA, SO OF COURSE I'M GONNA SEE YA, MAYBE WE'LL DO A PRIVATE SHOOT??????  HA HA YOU KNOW I COME UP WITH SOME SHIT!!!  ANYWAYS WHATS UP WITH THE NW FELL OFF OR WHAT NO RIDERS POSTIN UP?
> [snapback]3165206[/snapback]​*


I guess they all moved to AZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 20 2005, 06:25 PM
> *YOU KNOW I DON'T FORGET ABOUT YOU HOMIE, HIT ME WITH SOME TAPES AND I'LL DISTRIBUTE THE SHIT OUT THEM TAPES ON THE SOUTH SIDE FROM L.A. TO FLORIDA IF YOU WANT, I'LL BE AT YAKIMA, SO OF COURSE I'M GONNA SEE YA, MAYBE WE'LL DO A PRIVATE SHOOT??????  HA HA YOU KNOW I COME UP WITH SOME SHIT!!!  ANYWAYS WHATS UP WITH THE NW FELL OFF OR WHAT NO RIDERS POSTIN UP?
> [snapback]3165206[/snapback]​*


Damn when did the gangsta get here :0


----------



## NWRIDER (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 20 2005, 06:25 PM
> *YOU KNOW I DON'T FORGET ABOUT YOU HOMIE, HIT ME WITH SOME TAPES AND I'LL DISTRIBUTE THE SHIT OUT THEM TAPES ON THE SOUTH SIDE FROM L.A. TO FLORIDA IF YOU WANT, I'LL BE AT YAKIMA, SO OF COURSE I'M GONNA SEE YA, MAYBE WE'LL DO A PRIVATE SHOOT??????  HA HA YOU KNOW I COME UP WITH SOME SHIT!!!  ANYWAYS WHATS UP WITH THE NW FELL OFF OR WHAT NO RIDERS POSTIN UP?
> [snapback]3165206[/snapback]​*


I HAVE GOT ALL THE PRIVAT SHOOT PHOTOS OF HATERADE YOU WILL EVER NEED!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

yep thats what the urk and jerk brandy will do to ya


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHY DO ALL YOU WEY'S HATE ON B-RAD G FROM MALIBIZY?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@May 21 2005, 03:34 PM
> *WHY DO ALL YOU WEY'S HATE ON B-RAD G FROM MALIBIZY?
> [snapback]3167682[/snapback]​*


We aint haten on him we just know the real him and we keeping him in check from a few states away LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness+May 20 2005, 06:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG you wey's have me cracking up over here lol lol, schue, tone, and danny ill see you guys in chehalis and b reazy suposubly in yakima :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

OHH I WILL BE IN YAKIMA JUST MAKE SURE U MIND YOUR P'S AND Q'S!!!
I'LL BE THERE READY TO PARTY AND MAYBE TAKE A CAR OUT RIDIN? :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

CAILEB called this morning and wants to know whos hopping single pumps this year in the NORTHWEST....


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@May 23 2005, 02:18 PM
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3174007[/snapback]​*


YOU?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 23 2005, 03:45 PM
> *YOU?
> [snapback]3174272[/snapback]​*


Nope I sold my baby, no more single pumps here!!! Really who is bringing a single, I haven't heard anything it's been way to quiet up in here for this show. Must be lots of SURPRIZES going to crack off.. What ya think Big Poppa Nick?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 23 2005, 02:38 PM
> *CAILEB called this morning and wants to know whos hopping single pumps this year in the NORTHWEST....
> [snapback]3173790[/snapback]​*


Im plan on bringing my shit box if i can ever get it to work right Brandy save me a spot at the hotel for my trailer please :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YOU'LL NEED THAT TRAILER CAUSE THAT CAR WON'T DO ANYTHING WITH OUT SOME SANDBAGS AND A GOOD SWITCHMAN!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 24 2005, 09:04 AM
> *YOU'LL NEED THAT TRAILER CAUSE THAT CAR WON'T DO ANYTHING WITH OUT SOME SANDBAGS AND A GOOD SWITCHMAN!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> [snapback]3176738[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+May 23 2005, 07:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol can i show them the pics of it hitting 52" :0 




> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 24 2005, 07:53 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3176861[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 24 2005, 08:04 AM
> *YOU'LL NEED THAT TRAILER CAUSE THAT CAR WON'T DO ANYTHING WITH OUT SOME SANDBAGS AND A GOOD SWITCHMAN!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> [snapback]3176738[/snapback]​*


I dont use them ghetto sand bag tricks that you told me to try must be an AZ thing and i am a better switch man in my sleep than you will be EVER


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 24 2005, 03:06 PM
> *I dont use them ghetto sand bag tricks that you told me to try must be an AZ thing and i am a better switch man in my sleep than you will be EVER
> [snapback]3178220[/snapback]​*


They do have a lot of sand in AZ...  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

lol lol lol b rad


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 24 2005, 03:06 PM
> *I dont use them ghetto sand bag tricks that you told me to try must be an AZ thing and i am a better switch man in my sleep than you will be EVER
> [snapback]3178220[/snapback]​*


GODAMN DID SOMEONE GET THEIR FEELINGS HURT, WOWZERS, ANYWAYS LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE CARS DOWN HERE AND YOU SEE THEM ON THE TAPE SINLE PUMP NO WEIGHT, FULL CHROME AND PAINT DOING 50'S ON BUMPER THIRD LICK
NOT TAPPING THAT CHROME BUMPER, SMASHING IT!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 24 2005, 02:38 PM
> *GODAMN DID SOMEONE GET THEIR FEELINGS HURT, WOWZERS, ANYWAYS LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE CARS DOWN HERE AND YOU SEE THEM ON THE TAPE SINLE PUMP NO WEIGHT, FULL CHROME AND PAINT DOING 50'S ON BUMPER THIRD LICK
> NOT TAPPING THAT CHROME BUMPER, SMASHING IT!
> [snapback]3178301[/snapback]​*



show us :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 24 2005, 03:38 PM
> *GODAMN DID SOMEONE GET THEIR FEELINGS HURT, WOWZERS, ANYWAYS LIKE I TOLD YOU BEFORE CARS DOWN HERE AND YOU SEE THEM ON THE TAPE SINLE PUMP NO WEIGHT, FULL CHROME AND PAINT DOING 50'S ON BUMPER THIRD LICK
> NOT TAPPING THAT CHROME BUMPER, SMASHING IT!
> [snapback]3178301[/snapback]​*


No i didnt get my feallings hurt you must have and we talking about you not what other cars are doing so while you getting the pics of them cars post up the pics of you with you chearleader outfit and pom poms on ha ha ha


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 24 2005, 03:39 PM
> *show us  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3178307[/snapback]​*


Nick you supposed to show us Video Media guy.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+May 24 2005, 02:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes from NW but AZ that B RADs job cause the he mascot, lol


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 24 2005, 03:51 PM
> *lol lol
> yes from NW but AZ that B RADs job cause the he mascot, lol
> [snapback]3178365[/snapback]​*



Never hurts to leave town every once and a while....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 24 2005, 02:53 PM
> *Never hurts to leave town every once and a while....
> [snapback]3178375[/snapback]​*



this year we be traveling :biggrin: maybe even hit up AZ and kick it wit my homies from STREET LIFE HYDROS, and B RAD if he wants :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 24 2005, 03:55 PM
> *this year we be traveling :biggrin: maybe even hit up AZ and kick it wit my homies from STREET LIFE HYDROS, and B RAD if he wants :biggrin:
> [snapback]3178386[/snapback]​*


where did b-rad run off too did i hurt his fealings lol oh i know he must changing into his outfit for the pics :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

But really, back to the real topic here...Are we gunna see Vol II this weekend or what????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 24 2005, 03:05 PM
> *where did b-rad run off too did i hurt his fealings lol oh i know he must changing into his outfit for the pics :biggrin:
> [snapback]3178405[/snapback]​*


you mean he dosnt wear the dickies everyday like he does at the shows?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 24 2005, 03:06 PM
> *But really, back to the real topic here...Are we gunna see Vol II this weekend or what????
> [snapback]3178413[/snapback]​*



oh shit thats the real topic? :tears:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

NICK JUST PM AND SAID 1000% SURE THAT VOLUME 2 WILL BE RELEASED AT CHEALIS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 24 2005, 03:12 PM
> *NICK JUST PM AND SAID 1000% SURE THAT VOLUME 2 WILL BE RELEASED AT CHEALIS THIS WEEKEND
> [snapback]3178455[/snapback]​*



HUH?WTF :biggrin: , BIG TONY JUST PMED SAID HES JUMPING ON HIS HOOD WEITHER HE CRACKS THE BUMPER OR NOT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 24 2005, 04:19 PM
> *HUH?WTF :biggrin: , BIG TONY JUST PMED SAID HES JUMPING ON HIS HOOD WEITHER HE CRACKS THE BUMPER OR NOT :biggrin:
> [snapback]3178492[/snapback]​*


i dont know how to river dance dont lie


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 24 2005, 03:19 PM
> *i dont know how to river dance dont lie
> [snapback]3178496[/snapback]​*



mike can show you, lol ololloll


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

tone if you jump on the hood id sell 10000 dvds :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

the hop pit is gonna be crowded with all these new dvds commin out the NW this year :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 24 2005, 04:43 PM
> *the hop pit is gonna be crowded with all these new dvds commin out the NW this year :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3178599[/snapback]​*


I think we need to limit access to those who only have current issues on the market.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 24 2005, 04:45 PM
> *I think we need to limit access to those who only have current issues on the market.....
> [snapback]3178796[/snapback]​*



i have a issue out but not current :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 24 2005, 05:50 PM
> *i have a issue out but not current :biggrin:
> [snapback]3178808[/snapback]​*


i know im getting a bootleg copy this week end for sure


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 24 2005, 06:12 PM
> *i knwo im getting a bootleg copy this week end for sure
> [snapback]3178883[/snapback]​*


I heard there was a shop somewhere that was selling all kinds of bootleg DVD's...at a good price...too bad they got bought out


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 24 2005, 06:17 PM
> *I heard there was a shop somewhere that was selling all kinds of bootleg DVD's...at a good price...too bad they got bought out
> [snapback]3178915[/snapback]​*


now now he only sold what he wanted too not the whole shop  :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

SHIT I'M CRYING, I'M NOT CLAIMING MY CAR IS HITTING THE BUMPER SHIT YOUR CAR IS IN A PICTURE CLAIMING IT'S ON THE BUMPER IN YAKIMA AND IT'S NOT EVEN TOUCHING, DON'T GET SO MAD TONY, MAYBE YOU'LL GET LUCKY AND GOD WILL GIVE YOU A HELPING HAND ON THE SWITCH, AND THE PUMP WILL MAGICALLY WORK THE WAY IT'S SUPPOSED, OR WOULD YOU LIKE SOME POINTERS FROM THE PRO'S THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE BEEN UNBEATEN IN THE STREETS CONTINUOSLY FOR YEARS, NOT FOR ONE SHOW! NEVER CLAIMED I HAD A HOPPER OR REALLY BUILT ONE, HAD HOPPED MY BROTHERS CAR BUT AS EVERYONE KNOWS CAR DIDN'T DO SHIT, EXCEPT FOR AT YOUR HOUSE AND AT ADAMS SHOP, BUT THAT DOES'NT COUNT, I DON'T WANT TO BUILD A HOPPER YOU GUYS ARE TOO VICIOUS AND A BIG WASTE OF MONEY!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 

I think we all need to stop and drink a beer ( root beer for Tony ) and eat some carne asada and relax a little bit :biggrin: 

lets all remember its all in fun, and not to take it to serious


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 25 2005, 06:38 AM
> *SHIT I'M CRYING, I'M NOT CLAIMING MY CAR IS HITTING THE BUMPER SHIT YOUR CAR IS IN A PICTURE CLAIMING IT'S ON THE BUMPER IN YAKIMA AND IT'S NOT EVEN TOUCHING, DON'T GET SO MAD TONY, MAYBE YOU'LL GET LUCKY AND GOD WILL GIVE YOU A HELPING HAND ON THE SWITCH, AND THE PUMP WILL MAGICALLY WORK THE WAY IT'S SUPPOSED, OR WOULD YOU LIKE SOME POINTERS FROM THE PRO'S THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE BEEN UNBEATEN IN THE STREETS CONTINUOSLY FOR YEARS, NOT FOR ONE SHOW!  NEVER CLAIMED I HAD A HOPPER OR REALLY BUILT ONE, HAD HOPPED MY BROTHERS CAR BUT AS EVERYONE KNOWS CAR DIDN'T DO SHIT, EXCEPT FOR AT YOUR HOUSE AND AT ADAMS SHOP, BUT THAT DOES'NT COUNT, I DON'T WANT TO BUILD A HOPPER YOU GUYS ARE TOO VICIOUS AND A BIG WASTE OF MONEY!
> [snapback]3180849[/snapback]​*



hopping is not a waste of money! ! ! ! :twak: stupid.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YOUR RIGHT DAWG IT IS FOR FUN BUT YOUR LIKES TO GET ME FIRED UP BY TALKING SHIT SO THIS TIME HE'S GETTING IT RIGHT BACK ! ANYWAYS BACK TO STREETSTARS WHASSUP NICK HIT ME UP I NEED SOME TAPES BUT I HAVE SOME FOOTAGE FOR YOU PLUS MAYBE I'LL GIVE YOU THE EXCLUSIVE SIDE SHIT! I WILL OF COURSE, SEE YA FOR SURE WHEN I GET UP THERE FOR YAKIMA I'M BRINGING OVER A CAR TOO SO WE CAN GO CLOWN ON THE STRIP, OR AT MINERS WHEREVER IT WILL BE A BLAST. RICK WHERE'S MY CARNE? HAD SOME BOMB ASS CHICKEN THIS WEEKEND

GOING TO HAVASU FOR MEMORIAL WHATCHA DOING NICK? RICK? SHUE?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 25 2005, 10:51 AM
> *YOUR RIGHT DAWG IT IS FOR FUN BUT YOUR LIKES TO GET ME FIRED UP BY TALKING SHIT SO THIS TIME HE'S GETTING IT RIGHT BACK ! ANYWAYS BACK TO STREETSTARS WHASSUP NICK HIT ME UP I NEED SOME TAPES BUT I HAVE SOME FOOTAGE FOR YOU PLUS MAYBE I'LL GIVE YOU THE EXCLUSIVE SIDE SHIT! I WILL OF COURSE, SEE YA FOR SURE WHEN I GET UP THERE FOR YAKIMA I'M BRINGING OVER A CAR TOO SO WE CAN GO CLOWN ON THE STRIP, OR AT MINERS WHEREVER IT WILL BE A BLAST. RICK WHERE'S MY CARNE? HAD SOME BOMB ASS CHICKEN THIS WEEKEND
> 
> GOING TO HAVASU FOR MEMORIAL WHATCHA DOING NICK? RICK? SHUE?
> [snapback]3181827[/snapback]​*



bring the car wey we be ridin, b rad my homie just moved back here from az and said he lived right down the street from you :0


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

NO SHIT RIGHT ON, YEAH BIG OL PAN WEY,


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 25 2005, 11:24 AM
> *NO SHIT RIGHT ON , YEAH BIG OL PAN WEY,
> [snapback]3181959[/snapback]​*



:uh: the gangster has turned back to beach boy :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATEVER SPOONER


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 25 2005, 11:53 AM
> *WHATEVER SPOONER
> [snapback]3182094[/snapback]​*



lol :biggrin: big 'ol pan wey :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 25 2005, 07:38 AM
> *SHIT I'M CRYING, I'M NOT CLAIMING MY CAR IS HITTING THE BUMPER SHIT YOUR CAR IS IN A PICTURE CLAIMING IT'S ON THE BUMPER IN YAKIMA AND IT'S NOT EVEN TOUCHING, DON'T GET SO MAD TONY, MAYBE YOU'LL GET LUCKY AND GOD WILL GIVE YOU A HELPING HAND ON THE SWITCH, AND THE PUMP WILL MAGICALLY WORK THE WAY IT'S SUPPOSED, OR WOULD YOU LIKE SOME POINTERS FROM THE PRO'S THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE BEEN UNBEATEN IN THE STREETS CONTINUOSLY FOR YEARS, NOT FOR ONE SHOW!  NEVER CLAIMED I HAD A HOPPER OR REALLY BUILT ONE, HAD HOPPED MY BROTHERS CAR BUT AS EVERYONE KNOWS CAR DIDN'T DO SHIT, EXCEPT FOR AT YOUR HOUSE AND AT ADAMS SHOP, BUT THAT DOES'NT COUNT, I DON'T WANT TO BUILD A HOPPER YOU GUYS ARE TOO VICIOUS AND A BIG WASTE OF MONEY!
> [snapback]3180849[/snapback]​*


LOOK HERE NUT RIDER YOUR THE ONE WITH THE BIG MOUTH AND CAN'T TAKE A JOKE YOU WANNA RUN YOUR MOUTH AND RIDE NUTS ITS COOL YOUR THE ONE WOLFIN HOW BAD YOU CAN DO IT BLA BLA BLA "BUILD" A CAR PERIOD THEN COME TALK DON'T BUY A PRE BUILT AND DO SOME UPGRADES AND GET A SWOLD UP HEAD LIKE YOU DID COME BACK TO REALITY AND HAS YOU CAN SEE I NEVER CLAIMED MY CAR DID SHIT NICK FROM STREETSTARS PUT THOSE WORDS ON THE PIC NOT ME SO I GUESS THATS BEAFS WITH HIM OH AND AND AS FOR PUMP NOT WORKING AT LEAST I KNOW HOW TO TEFLON MY PUMPS SO MY DUMPS DON'T LEAK AND THEN BITCH AT THE MANUFACTURE AND CLAIM I GOT BAD PARTS AND STIFF THEM ON $350 BUT I GUESS YOUR BROKE ASS CAN'T AFFORD TO PAY THE $350 HUH(OH YA I FORGOT YOU HAD TO CALL ME SO I COULD TELL YOU HOW TO FIX IT I GUESS GOD GAVE ME A HELPING HAND THEN HUH) AND THESE UNBEATEN SHIT WE TALKING BOUT ME AND YOU NOT ALL THE NUTS YOU RIDE ON KEEP IT REAL I STARTED OUT FUCKING WITH YOU AND SAID DO YOU WANNA QUIT WHILE YOUR A HEAD BUT YOU WANTED TO ACT FUNNY STYLE SO DONT CRY NOW


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 25 2005, 11:51 AM
> *YOUR RIGHT DAWG IT IS FOR FUN BUT YOUR LIKES TO GET ME FIRED UP BY TALKING SHIT SO THIS TIME HE'S GETTING IT RIGHT BACK ! ANYWAYS BACK TO STREETSTARS WHASSUP NICK HIT ME UP I NEED SOME TAPES BUT I HAVE SOME FOOTAGE FOR YOU PLUS MAYBE I'LL GIVE YOU THE EXCLUSIVE SIDE SHIT! I WILL OF COURSE, SEE YA FOR SURE WHEN I GET UP THERE FOR YAKIMA I'M BRINGING OVER A CAR TOO SO WE CAN GO CLOWN ON THE STRIP, OR AT MINERS WHEREVER IT WILL BE A BLAST. RICK WHERE'S MY CARNE? HAD SOME BOMB ASS CHICKEN THIS WEEKEND
> 
> GOING TO HAVASU FOR MEMORIAL WHATCHA DOING NICK? RICK? SHUE?
> [snapback]3181827[/snapback]​*



You don't remember what we do up here on memorial day weekend??? Lowride on sunday and picnic on monday...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 25 2005, 02:13 PM
> *LOOK HERE NUT RIDER YOUR THE ONE WITH THE BIG MOUTH AND CAN'T TAKE A JOKE YOU WANNA RUN YOUR MOUTH AND RIDE NUTS ITS COOL YOUR THE ONE WOLFIN HOW BAD YOU CAN DO IT BLA BLA BLA "BUILD" A CAR PERIOD THEN COME TALK DON'T BUY A PRE BUILT AND DO SOME UPGRADES AND GET A SWOLD UP HEAD LIKE YOU DID COME BACK TO REALITY AND HAS YOU CAN SEE I NEVER CLAIMED MY CAR DID  SHIT NICK FROM STREETSTARS PUT THOSE WORDS ON THE PIC NOT ME SO I GUESS THATS BEAFS WITH HIM OH AND AND AS FOR PUMP NOT WORKING AT LEAST I KNOW HOW TO TEFLON MY PUMPS SO MY DUMPS DON'T LEAK AND THEN BITCH AT THE MANUFACTURE AND CLAIM I GOT BAD PARTS AND STIFF THEM ON $350 BUT I GUESS YOUR BROKE ASS CAN'T AFFORD TO PAY THE $350 HUH(OH YA I FORGOT YOU HAD TO CALL ME SO I COULD TELL YOU HOW TO FIX IT I GUESS GOD GAVE ME A HELPING HAND THEN HUH) AND THESE UNBEATEN SHIT WE TALKING BOUT ME AND YOU NOT ALL THE NUTS YOU RIDE ON KEEP IT REAL I STARTED OUT FUCKING WITH YOU AND SAID DO YOU WANNA QUIT WHILE YOUR A HEAD BUT YOU WANTED TO ACT FUNNY STYLE SO DONT CRY NOW
> [snapback]3182651[/snapback]​*



OMG SPOONER, YOU GOT SERVED LOL LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 25 2005, 04:13 PM
> *LOOK HERE NUT RIDER YOUR THE ONE WITH THE BIG MOUTH AND CAN'T TAKE A JOKE YOU WANNA RUN YOUR MOUTH AND RIDE NUTS ITS COOL YOUR THE ONE WOLFIN HOW BAD YOU CAN DO IT BLA BLA BLA "BUILD" A CAR PERIOD THEN COME TALK DON'T BUY A PRE BUILT AND DO SOME UPGRADES AND GET A SWOLD UP HEAD LIKE YOU DID COME BACK TO REALITY AND HAS YOU CAN SEE I NEVER CLAIMED MY CAR DID  SHIT NICK FROM STREETSTARS PUT THOSE WORDS ON THE PIC NOT ME SO I GUESS THATS BEAFS WITH HIM OH AND AND AS FOR PUMP NOT WORKING AT LEAST I KNOW HOW TO TEFLON MY PUMPS SO MY DUMPS DON'T LEAK AND THEN BITCH AT THE MANUFACTURE AND CLAIM I GOT BAD PARTS AND STIFF THEM ON $350 BUT I GUESS YOUR BROKE ASS CAN'T AFFORD TO PAY THE $350 HUH(OH YA I FORGOT YOU HAD TO CALL ME SO I COULD TELL YOU HOW TO FIX IT I GUESS GOD GAVE ME A HELPING HAND THEN HUH) AND THESE UNBEATEN SHIT WE TALKING BOUT ME AND YOU NOT ALL THE NUTS YOU RIDE ON KEEP IT REAL I STARTED OUT FUCKING WITH YOU AND SAID DO YOU WANNA QUIT WHILE YOUR A HEAD BUT YOU WANTED TO ACT FUNNY STYLE SO DONT CRY NOW
> [snapback]3182651[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Im gonna have to second that B-rizzle got serv - izzled



Take a deep breath Big Tone


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

no b rad yet :0 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 25 2005, 04:13 PM
> *LOOK HERE NUT RIDER YOUR THE ONE WITH THE BIG MOUTH AND CAN'T TAKE A JOKE YOU WANNA RUN YOUR MOUTH AND RIDE NUTS ITS COOL YOUR THE ONE WOLFIN HOW BAD YOU CAN DO IT BLA BLA BLA "BUILD" A CAR PERIOD THEN COME TALK DON'T BUY A PRE BUILT AND DO SOME UPGRADES AND GET A SWOLD UP HEAD LIKE YOU DID COME BACK TO REALITY AND HAS YOU CAN SEE I NEVER CLAIMED MY CAR DID  SHIT NICK FROM STREETSTARS PUT THOSE WORDS ON THE PIC NOT ME SO I GUESS THATS BEAFS WITH HIM OH AND AND AS FOR PUMP NOT WORKING AT LEAST I KNOW HOW TO TEFLON MY PUMPS SO MY DUMPS DON'T LEAK AND THEN BITCH AT THE MANUFACTURE AND CLAIM I GOT BAD PARTS AND STIFF THEM ON $350 BUT I GUESS YOUR BROKE ASS CAN'T AFFORD TO PAY THE $350 HUH(OH YA I FORGOT YOU HAD TO CALL ME SO I COULD TELL YOU HOW TO FIX IT I GUESS GOD GAVE ME A HELPING HAND THEN HUH) AND THESE UNBEATEN SHIT WE TALKING BOUT ME AND YOU NOT ALL THE NUTS YOU RIDE ON KEEP IT REAL I STARTED OUT FUCKING WITH YOU AND SAID DO YOU WANNA QUIT WHILE YOUR A HEAD BUT YOU WANTED TO ACT FUNNY STYLE SO DONT CRY NOW
> [snapback]3182651[/snapback]​*



DIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

YOU A COLD PIECE OF WORK.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@May 26 2005, 08:50 AM
> *DIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!
> 
> YOU A COLD PIECE OF WORK.
> [snapback]3185612[/snapback]​*



B RAD YOU BETTA DEFEND YOUR HONOR EVEN A GIRL IS LAUGHING AT YOU :biggrin: YOU STILL MY WEY THOUGH BIG PAN FACE :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2005, 10:58 AM
> *B RAD YOU BETTA DEFEND YOUR HONOR EVEN A GIRL IS LAUGHING AT YOU :biggrin:  YOU STILL MY WEY THOUGH BIG PAN FACE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3185655[/snapback]​*


It aint that I am laughing he just got served. I really dont know if there is more to da story, I just went off what I read on here. I know he aint just gonna let ole boy clown him like that, but if so thats his choice, ya dig.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@May 26 2005, 09:09 AM
> *It aint that I am laughing he just got served. I really dont know if there is more to da story, I just went off what I read on here. I know  he aint just gonna let ole boy clown  him like that, but if so thats his choice, ya dig.
> [snapback]3185701[/snapback]​*



its serious girl but not that serious these guys are like brothers :biggrin: and im just the homie stirrin some shit up :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2005, 11:11 AM
> *its serious girl but not that serious these guys are like brothers :biggrin:  and im just the homie stirrin some shit up :biggrin:
> [snapback]3185708[/snapback]​*


I feel ya, they shouldnt let some bullshit like this break them up, ya know what I mean.  They should stop the beef, and be adults about the situation and squosh the beef or take it all the way and get down. But if you ask me, to get down over something as childish as this, would be waste of time and energy, just my 2 cents. But i dont mind the net beefing, it gives me something to read while I am at work, keep it up!!!! :biggrin: So I want to know, is he going to reply to what was said about him? The beef gets deeper............................................


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

lol lol thats how they talk to eachother everyday girl it gets worse at the dinner table :biggrin: trust me theyll be fine or ill be pissed :angry:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 26 2005, 12:17 PM
> *lol lol thats how they talk to eachother everyday girl it gets worse at the dinner table :biggrin:  trust me theyll be fine or ill be pissed :angry:
> [snapback]3186152[/snapback]​*


Whatever is clever, it aint my beef. Ya feel me. I am sure its hella funny seeing them at the dinner table. :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@May 26 2005, 11:24 AM
> *Whatever is clever, it aint my beef. Ya feel me. I am sure its hella funny seeing them at the dinner table. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3186186[/snapback]​*



Thats the truth...Tone and D been going at it for years...And all BS aside once you get these two started all kinda fools will start to come out the wood works to put the blast down on the pair of them cause they just save up shit just for these kinds of shits.....


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 26 2005, 01:27 PM
> *Thats the truth...Tone and D been going at it for years...And all BS aside once you get these two started all kinda fools will start to come out the wood works to put the blast down on the pair of them cause they just save up shit just for these kinds of shits.....
> [snapback]3186477[/snapback]​*


Dats koo. They kinda sound like a couple fighting :biggrin: .


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@May 26 2005, 12:40 PM
> *Dats koo. They kinda sound like a couple fighting :biggrin: .
> [snapback]3186524[/snapback]​*


Hey now i only like innies not outies but hten again haterade probably does and and innie :0  :biggrin: don't worry we fuck around liek this all the tiem yes it is kinda childish but you gotto to some shit to keep you young feeling you know


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2005, 03:05 PM
> *Hey now i only like innies not outies but hten again haterade probably does and and innie  :0    :biggrin:  don't worry we fuck around liek this all the tiem yes it is kinda childish but you gotto to some shit to keep you young feeling you know
> [snapback]3186834[/snapback]​*


Its all koo. I am just messing with ya all. It pretty funny. Its all shits and giggles. Ya dig! :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

You just stick to the innies, us women will handle the outties. LOL


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 26 2005, 02:05 PM
> *Hey now i only like innies not outies but hten again haterade probably does and and innie  :0    :biggrin:  don't worry we fuck around liek this all the tiem yes it is kinda childish but you gotto to some shit to keep you young feeling you know
> [snapback]3186834[/snapback]​*



HA HA YOU GOT ME ROLLING DAWG FORREAL BREAK OUT THE DICTIONARY BEFORE YOU TYPE,LOL MAYBE YOU COULD USE IT TO GET YOUR CAR TO DO MORE THAN 10 INCHES!!! :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 26 2005, 03:47 PM
> *HA HA YOU GOT ME ROLLING DAWG FORREAL BREAK OUT THE DICTIONARY BEFORE YOU TYPE,LOL MAYBE YOU COULD USE IT TO GET YOUR CAR TO DO MORE THAN 10 INCHES!!! :0
> [snapback]3187654[/snapback]​*



thats it pan? did you read what tone said to you?

read it again foo! :biggrin: 

LOOK HERE NUT RIDER YOUR THE ONE WITH THE BIG MOUTH AND CAN'T TAKE A JOKE YOU WANNA RUN YOUR MOUTH AND RIDE NUTS ITS COOL YOUR THE ONE WOLFIN HOW BAD YOU CAN DO IT BLA BLA BLA "BUILD" A CAR PERIOD THEN COME TALK DON'T BUY A PRE BUILT AND DO SOME UPGRADES AND GET A SWOLD UP HEAD LIKE YOU DID COME BACK TO REALITY AND HAS YOU CAN SEE I NEVER CLAIMED MY CAR DID SHIT NICK FROM STREETSTARS PUT THOSE WORDS ON THE PIC NOT ME SO I GUESS THATS BEAFS WITH HIM OH AND AND AS FOR PUMP NOT WORKING AT LEAST I KNOW HOW TO TEFLON MY PUMPS SO MY DUMPS DON'T LEAK AND THEN BITCH AT THE MANUFACTURE AND CLAIM I GOT BAD PARTS AND STIFF THEM ON $350 BUT I GUESS YOUR BROKE ASS CAN'T AFFORD TO PAY THE $350 HUH(OH YA I FORGOT YOU HAD TO CALL ME SO I COULD TELL YOU HOW TO FIX IT I GUESS GOD GAVE ME A HELPING HAND THEN HUH) AND THESE UNBEATEN SHIT WE TALKING BOUT ME AND YOU NOT ALL THE NUTS YOU RIDE ON KEEP IT REAL I STARTED OUT FUCKING WITH YOU AND SAID DO YOU WANNA QUIT WHILE YOUR A HEAD BUT YOU WANTED TO ACT FUNNY STYLE SO DONT CRY NOW 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

BESIDES THE FACT THAT MY CAR IS NICER AND HAS WON MORE TROPHY'S THAN ANY CAR HE'S EVER BUILT OR HAD, BELEIVE THAT, 17 FIRST PLACE AND 5 SECOND IN TWO YEARS, SO YEAH MAYBE I DIDNT GROUND UP BUILD IT BUT IT'S COMPLETELY DIFFERENT FROM WHEN I BOUGHT IT!!!
AND IT'S BEEN RIDIN ON THE STREETS MORE MILES SEATTLE-L.A.-SAN DIEGO-PHX-LAS VEGAS-OREGON YES SHE'S A RUNNER ON 13'S LIFTED!!

BUT ENOUGH IS ENOUGH ME AND TONY HAVE BEEN HANGING WITH EACH OTHER SINCE I WAS 14 AND HAD MY FIRST TRE HTP NOW I'M 26 GOING ON 27 AND HE'S THE BEST FRIEND ANY OF YOU FUCKERS COULD EVER THINK OF SO I'LL STOP THIS SHIT TALKIN SESSION RIGHT HERE!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 26 2005, 04:47 PM
> *HA HA YOU GOT ME ROLLING DAWG FORREAL BREAK OUT THE DICTIONARY BEFORE YOU TYPE,LOL MAYBE YOU COULD USE IT TO GET YOUR CAR TO DO MORE THAN 10 INCHES!!! :0
> [snapback]3187654[/snapback]​*


UMM ITS "DOG" AND "FOR REAL" NOT FORREAL OK THERE MR.WEBSTER :biggrin: AND LETS NOT TALK ABOUT CARS
YOU DON'T WANT TOP TO START IN ON YOURS AGAIN CAUSE YOU KNOW I GOT RESERVE AMMO HA HA HA  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 26 2005, 05:23 PM
> *BESIDES THE FACT THAT MY CAR IS NICER AND HAS WON MORE TROPHY'S THAN ANY CAR HE'S EVER BUILT OR HAD, BELEIVE THAT, 17 FIRST PLACE AND 5 SECOND IN TWO YEARS, SO YEAH MAYBE I DIDNT GROUND UP BUILD IT BUT IT'S COMPLETELY DIFFERENT FROM WHEN I BOUGHT IT!!!
> AND IT'S BEEN RIDIN ON THE STREETS MORE MILES  SEATTLE-L.A.-SAN DIEGO-PHX-LAS VEGAS-OREGON YES SHE'S A RUNNER ON 13'S LIFTED!!
> 
> ...


THATS THE DIFFERNCE HERE RAGSEVEN IS YOUR CLAIM TO FAME I BUILT AND TOSSED AWAY MANY CARS I BUILD THEM FOR ME TO ENJOY AND RIDE(AND SOMETIMES NOT) AS EVERYONE KNOWS I HAVEN'T KEPT ALOT OF MY CARS VERY LONG SO YES MAYBE YOU HAVE PUT MORE MILES IN ON THAT ONE CAR (YOUR CLAIM TO FAME) BUT THATS OK LIKE I SAID I BUILD MY CARS FOR ME NOT FOR A $20.00 TROPHY(THAT COSTS YOU $40.00 TO GET HA HA HA) :0  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

tone is a good friend that is true :tears:


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

DAMIEN = 4 CARS 
TONY = 20 CARS 

KNOWING THAT YOU HAVE MONEY TO JUST BUILD AND THROWAWAY THAT MANY CARS, PRICELESS. :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HA HA HA COULDN'T HAVE PUT IT BETTER MYSELF, I HATE TO SELL THEM CAUSE I LOVE RIDIN THEM ALL OVER!!!


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

Ride'n , you mean that queen comes off the trailer or do you just hook up the hitch and go??? :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@May 27 2005, 08:06 AM
> *Ride'n , you mean that queen comes off the trailer or do you just hook up the hitch and go??? :dunno:
> [snapback]3189964[/snapback]​*



one of the best cruises in the world was us in the RAG TOP 67 hittin switches down the LAS VEGAS strip, he does cruz it :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

DON'T FORGET NICK YOU HAVE A TAPED MESSAGE FOR THE HATERS ON THE FREEWAY IN VEGAS WITH 5 PEOPLE HITTIN SWITCHES AND DOING 80+ REMEBER THAT? THAT WAS FUN REAL RIDIN!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 27 2005, 09:17 AM
> *DON'T FORGET NICK YOU HAVE A TAPED MESSAGE FOR THE HATERS ON THE FREEWAY IN VEGAS WITH 5 PEOPLE HITTIN SWITCHES AND DOING 80+ REMEBER THAT? THAT WAS FUN REAL RIDIN!
> [snapback]3190244[/snapback]​*



IM LOVIN IT HOMIE ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 27 2005, 10:17 AM
> *DON'T FORGET NICK YOU HAVE A TAPED MESSAGE FOR THE HATERS ON THE FREEWAY IN VEGAS WITH 5 PEOPLE HITTIN SWITCHES AND DOING 80+ REMEBER THAT? THAT WAS FUN REAL RIDIN!
> [snapback]3190244[/snapback]​*


You drive that fast now D???? I remember you trippin on Hog when he took the rag over 60 on I-5 on the way to Chehalis a few years back.....


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 27 2005, 09:29 AM
> *one of the best cruises in the world was us in the RAG TOP 67 hittin switches down the LAS VEGAS strip, he does cruz it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190062[/snapback]​*



I WAS JUST GIVEING HIM SHIT, I'VE ROLLED WITH DAMIEN SEVERAL TIMES. YOU MUST NOT REALIZE WHO I AM? :twak:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

I WANT TO ORDER A COPY OF STREETSTARS ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST HIT UP BIG NICK :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 27 2005, 10:17 AM
> *DON'T FORGET NICK YOU HAVE A TAPED MESSAGE FOR THE HATERS ON THE FREEWAY IN VEGAS WITH 5 PEOPLE HITTIN SWITCHES AND DOING 80+ REMEBER THAT? THAT WAS FUN REAL RIDIN!
> [snapback]3190244[/snapback]​*


I seen that gay garbage you acting like a fake gantser and you can't even hear half of it cause of the hole in your rag top :biggrin: and just cause you where on hiway 80 don;'t mean you where doing 80 LOL just messing with you :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 27 2005, 10:44 AM
> *You drive that fast now D???? I remember you trippin on Hog when he took the rag over 60 on I-5 on the way to Chehalis a few years back.....
> [snapback]3190673[/snapback]​*



thats cause he was with street stars :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@May 27 2005, 11:16 AM
> *I WAS JUST GIVEING HIM SHIT, I'VE ROLLED WITH DAMIEN SEVERAL TIMES.  YOU MUST NOT REALIZE WHO I AM?  :twak:
> [snapback]3190842[/snapback]​*



i know who you are, your famous out here....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 27 2005, 11:48 AM
> *I seen that gay garbage you acting like a fake gantser and you can't even hear half of it cause of the hole in your rag top  :biggrin: and just cause you where on hiway 80 don;'t mean you where doing 80 LOL just messing with you  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190940[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@May 27 2005, 11:24 AM
> *I WANT TO ORDER A COPY OF STREETSTARS ?
> [snapback]3190872[/snapback]​*



pm me homie ill send you one :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey Nick ever send those pics to me?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 27 2005, 11:59 AM
> *Hey Nick ever send those pics to me?
> [snapback]3191019[/snapback]​*



aww fuck, SORRY you going to che? cause the files are to big and my email only let me send 2 at a time, ill take you the disc on sunday if you going... let me know


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 27 2005, 02:08 PM
> *aww fuck, SORRY  you going to che? cause the files are to big and my email only let me send 2 at a time, ill take you the disc on sunday if you going... let me know
> [snapback]3191046[/snapback]​*


Not going to make it, just bought a house and still broke, give the disk to Ian or Grumpy nuts.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YEAH YEAH DON'T REALLY LIKE DRIVING MY CAR THAT FAST LIKE TO CRUISE IT LOW AND SLOW AROUND 50-60 BUT WANTED TO SHOW STREETSTARS AND EVERYONE ON TAPE CAR CAN DRIVE 80+ NO PROBLEM WITH A PERFECT TOP TONE WHO YOU KIDDING, AND STILL HIT THE BLVD, WHEN THE NEXT CAR IS DONE I MIGHT JUST DRIVE IT ALL THE WAY TO SEATTLE FOR IT'S DEBUT HAVNT DECIDED YET SEATTLE OR VEGAS??? :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 27 2005, 12:52 PM
> *YEAH YEAH DON'T REALLY LIKE DRIVING MY CAR THAT FAST LIKE TO CRUISE IT LOW AND SLOW AROUND 50-60 BUT WANTED TO SHOW STREETSTARS AND EVERYONE ON TAPE CAR CAN DRIVE 80+ NO PROBLEM WITH A PERFECT TOP TONE WHO YOU KIDDING, AND STILL HIT THE BLVD, WHEN THE NEXT CAR IS DONE I MIGHT JUST DRIVE IT ALL THE WAY TO SEATTLE FOR IT'S DEBUT HAVNT DECIDED YET SEATTLE OR VEGAS??? :dunno:
> [snapback]3191274[/snapback]​*



seattle! pan face what you thinkin :uh: , and what car anyway and when is this?


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

I DON'T KNOW STILL HAVE A LITTLE SECRET SQUIRREL IN ME FROM SEATTLE HAD TO GO AND START SOMETHING NEW?????????


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

i know who you are, your famous out here.... can i please have your autograph, please, please, please.....



Nick , dont beg, I'll trade you a signed picture for a S.S. #2 dvd on sunday. 
I'm glad we could work this out. Maybe even get you, your own mini " STREET STARS" plaque...just in case you ever get a car. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@May 27 2005, 03:11 PM
> *i know who you are, your famous out here.... can i please have your autograph, please, please, please.....
> Nick , dont beg, I'll trade you a signed picture for a  S.S. #2 dvd on sunday.
> I'm glad we could work this out. Maybe even get you, your own mini " STREET STARS" plaque...just in case you ever get a car. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191834[/snapback]​*



:0 i already had you in mind i was gonna order 2 mini plauques for my twins pedal cars im converting into strollers, with candy paint murals and patterns :biggrin:


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

This could be arranged. We'll talk soon..Tony just called said he's gonna do the "Lynnwood Hustle dance" on his hood on Sunday. Wants me to brace it up real quick. :biggrin: Said he give a preview before the show.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@May 27 2005, 03:59 PM
> *This could be arranged. We'll talk soon..Tony just called said he's gonna do the "Lynnwood Hustle dance" on his hood on Sunday. Wants me to brace it up real quick.  :biggrin: Said he give a preview before the show.
> [snapback]3191955[/snapback]​*



OMG THAT WOULD BE SICK! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 27 2005, 01:52 PM
> *YEAH YEAH DON'T REALLY LIKE DRIVING MY CAR THAT FAST LIKE TO CRUISE IT LOW AND SLOW AROUND 50-60 BUT WANTED TO SHOW STREETSTARS AND EVERYONE ON TAPE CAR CAN DRIVE 80+ NO PROBLEM WITH A PERFECT TOP TONE WHO YOU KIDDING, AND STILL HIT THE BLVD, WHEN THE NEXT CAR IS DONE I MIGHT JUST DRIVE IT ALL THE WAY TO SEATTLE FOR IT'S DEBUT HAVNT DECIDED YET SEATTLE OR VEGAS??? :dunno:
> [snapback]3191274[/snapback]​*


really perfect top hmm i you told everybody your top got dut when they "STOLED" you wheels and tvs maybe that was bullshit liek you have a new car ha ha ha


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 27 2005, 04:13 PM
> *:0  i already had you in mind i was gonna order 2 mini plauques for my twins pedal cars im converting into strollers, with candy paint murals and patterns :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191845[/snapback]​*


Thats why Nick isn't building a car.....Babies and Little kids homeboy will put a damper on any rider....but just wait as soon as they get a lil older "honey, it's for the kids"


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 28 2005, 10:19 AM
> *Thats why Nick isn't building a car.....Babies and Little kids homeboy will put a damper on any rider....but just wait as soon as they get a lil older "honey, it's for the kids"
> [snapback]3194171[/snapback]​*



my dad tried that, and it backfired, now my 16 year old lil sister drives a tahoe on 22's to high school :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 28 2005, 12:48 PM
> *my dad tried that, and it backfired, now my 16 year old lil sister drives a tahoe on 22's to high school :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3194332[/snapback]​*


Theres nothing wrong with that....Even though I walked, up hill both ways, in the snow, with bare feet, and you know the rest of the story.......


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HOW WAS CHEHALIS EVERYONE!


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 27 2005, 05:26 PM
> *really perfect top hmm i you told everybody your top got dut when they "STOLED" you wheels and tvs maybe that was bullshit liek you have a new car ha ha ha
> [snapback]3192060[/snapback]​*



ONCE AGAIN TONY YES IT'S BEEN FIXED THAT WAS 9 MONTHS AGO, AND I AM OFFERING AN EVENING CLASS FOR ENGLISH 101 IF YOU WOUL D LIKE TO ATTEND? DUDE SPELL CHECK YOUR SHIT! AND NO I'M NOT TELLING ABOUT A CAR IS A SECRET AND NO ONE WILL KNOW TILL IT'S COMPLETELY DONE! THEN YOU WILL SEE WHAT I'M CAPABLE OF, RAGSEVEN IS REALLY NICE IN MY OPINION DON'T KNOW WHAT OTHERS THINK BUT THIS WILL BE THE BEST I CAN DO AND WILL TAKE TIME AND LOTSA MONEY SO BE PATIENT YOU'LL SEE!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 31 2005, 09:56 AM
> *ONCE AGAIN TONY YES IT'S BEEN FIXED THAT WAS 9 MONTHS AGO, AND I AM OFFERING AN EVENING CLASS FOR ENGLISH 101 IF YOU WOUL D LIKE TO ATTEND? DUDE SPELL CHECK YOUR SHIT! AND NO I'M NOT TELLING ABOUT A CAR IS A SECRET AND NO ONE WILL KNOW TILL IT'S COMPLETELY DONE! THEN YOU WILL SEE WHAT I'M CAPABLE OF, RAGSEVEN IS REALLY NICE IN MY OPINION DON'T KNOW WHAT OTHERS THINK BUT THIS WILL BE THE BEST I CAN DO AND WILL TAKE TIME AND LOTSA MONEY SO BE PATIENT YOU'LL SEE!!!
> [snapback]3204578[/snapback]​*



POST PICS SPOONER.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

I WILL POST UP PICS OF CHEHALIS THIS IS GAY NO ONE HAS ANY GOOD PICS OF THE SHOW, WHAT DID JENDA'S DO? BIG TONY WHAT DID HE HIT?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HERES HOW IT WENT DOWN IN CHEHALIS FROM MY POINT OF VIEW, THE HOP PICS WILL BE UP TOMORROW OR LATER TODAY, IT WAS GOOD SEEING MY GOOD FRIENDS AGAIN - UGLY FUCKERS :biggrin: , BUT THE NEW SEASON IS HERE AND OFF TO A GOOD START ....* 


IMMA START WIT MY HOMEBOYS FULLXTC CAR CLUB, DOIN IT!
[attachmentid=179742]
THIS BRAN NEW, ITS THE CADILLACS LIL SISTER AND THIS A BAD BITCH, SEE YOU IN 2 WEEKS DANNY!
[attachmentid=179747]
NICK'S BACK IN THE GAME..
[attachmentid=179749]
DARIN A REAL STREET STAR, I LIKE THE NEW TV'S HOMEBOY
[attachmentid=179750]

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO FULLXTC CC'S SHOW AND HOP OFF JUNE 11TH


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HEY DAMIAN IN RESPONSE TO YOUR PM, FUCK YOU BITCH!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

does that white regal have green rims?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 31 2005, 10:57 AM
> *does that white regal have green rims?
> [snapback]3204757[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: lol, si senor


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

NEXT UP IS UCE CC, DOIN IT LIKE ALWAYS I LOVE IT! ! ! ! 


HERES SOMETHIN BRAN NEW FROM UCE PO. EVERYTHING FROM THEM IS TOP NOTCH!!!
[attachmentid=179773]

UNDER JUST ASS CLEAN AS THE TOP, AND YES OC58 IT IS A SILVER CAR WITH BLUE WHEELS :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=179774]

SICK MOTOR, COMPLETE CARS! ! ! !
[attachmentid=179776]


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

hey at least he has a theme


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*IF YOU DONT LOVE IT, YOU JUST HATE'N* 
[attachmentid=179778]

MY HOMEBOY SK, THIS IS LOWRIDING! ! !! ! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=179780]

SK'S BIKE 

[attachmentid=179782]


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WOW SK DOING IT BIG NOW, UCE LOOKIN GOOD IN THA NW


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*DISTINCTION OF COLOR, WE SEE YOU ! ! ! ! ! * 

[attachmentid=179795]

THE COLOR ON THIS IS LIKE WOA

[attachmentid=179796]

CONTAGIOUS IN THE HOUSE

[attachmentid=179797]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MORE UCE
[attachmentid=179821]
[attachmentid=179825]
:0 
[attachmentid=179826]


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 31 2005, 10:56 AM
> *ONCE AGAIN TONY YES IT'S BEEN FIXED THAT WAS 9 MONTHS AGO, AND I AM OFFERING AN EVENING CLASS FOR ENGLISH 101 IF YOU """""WOUL D"""""( :0 ) LIKE TO ATTEND? DUDE SPELL CHECK YOUR SHIT! AND NO I'M NOT TELLING ABOUT A CAR IS A SECRET AND NO ONE WILL KNOW TILL IT'S COMPLETELY DONE! THEN YOU WILL SEE WHAT I'M CAPABLE OF, RAGSEVEN IS REALLY NICE IN MY OPINION DON'T KNOW WHAT OTHERS THINK BUT THIS WILL BE THE BEST I CAN DO AND WILL TAKE TIME AND """"""LOTSA""""""(NOT EVEN A FUCKING WORD GRAMER BOY  :0 ) MONEY SO BE PATIENT YOU'LL SEE!!!
> [snapback]3204578[/snapback]​*


well you where talking about your car in vegas when you where rolling down the freeway homboy then the top was not fixed and as for spell check, check above homie


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@May 31 2005, 11:25 AM
> *I WILL POST UP PICS OF CHEHALIS THIS IS GAY NO ONE HAS ANY GOOD PICS OF THE SHOW, WHAT DID JENDA'S DO? BIG TONY WHAT DID HE HIT?
> [snapback]3204668[/snapback]​*


i did a wopping 39 inch's


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 31 2005, 12:53 PM
> *i did a wopping 39 inch's
> [snapback]3205134[/snapback]​*



BUT IT LOOKED SO GOOD ILL HAVE PICS MANIANA PLAYERS :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WOWZERS LETS SEE SOME PICS TONE? ANYONE GOT ANY PICS OF MY BROTHERS 63 FROM FULLXTC? WHAT DID NICK HIT? DID ANYONE BRING IT TO HIM?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HERES A NICE TRIPLE BLACK 
[attachmentid=179873]
CLEAN COUPE
[attachmentid=179874]
ALL GIRLS SHOULD DRIVE CARS LIKE THIS :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=179879]
BOULEVARD CC BROUGHT SOME NICE CARS
[attachmentid=179886]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

[attachmentid=179895]

HERES SOMETHIN BRAN NEW FROM LIL CHRIS
[attachmentid=179899]
[attachmentid=179900]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

PURO LOCOS CC


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HERE IS THE HOP

BIG TONY, SHOWTIMECC :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=179922]
NICK, FULLXTC CC 
[attachmentid=179923]
CALIEB, INDIVIDUALS CC
[attachmentid=179924]
BRAN NEW FROM BOULEVARD CC
[attachmentid=179925]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SANTOS, SHOWTIME CC
[attachmentid=179932]


[attachmentid=179933]

VIC, SHOWTIME CC
[attachmentid=179935]

BRAN NEW JENDAS, BOULEVARD CC
[attachmentid=179936]


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 31 2005, 05:06 PM
> *SANTOS, SHOWTIME CC (NOT YET)
> [attachmentid=179932]
> [attachmentid=179933]
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 31 2005, 11:57 AM
> *does that white regal have green rims?
> [snapback]3204757[/snapback]​*


YES ITS HAS GREEN RIMS WAS SAPOSED TO BE PAINTED BEFORE THE SHOW BUT THE PAINTER FLAKED


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

damn painters, i know that well. but shouldnt have let him roll or borrowed some chromies


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hows the LiL Mommie doing? Hope all is well, and hang in there.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Nick I love the pic you got of our new double cut.. I put it in my avatar even :biggrin: Thank you


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

hey what happened to the news breif you told us earlier hydrogirl


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WOW LOOKS LIKE THE NW DOING BIG ALL CARS DOING PRETTY GOOD


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 31 2005, 11:09 PM
> *hey what happened to the news breif you told us earlier hydrogirl
> [snapback]3208016[/snapback]​*


Just decided to let someone else tell it.. :angry:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 1 2005, 08:51 AM
> *Just decided to let someone else tell it..  :angry:
> [snapback]3208899[/snapback]​*


why you mad at me :uh:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2005, 11:05 PM
> *why you mad at me  :uh:
> [snapback]3212741[/snapback]​*


I'm not mad at ya Tone... You have a PM sweetie


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

can you forward it to me ??? I want to know, I want to know :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+May 31 2005, 05:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOMEONE FILL ME IN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

LIL CHRIS, GODDFELLAS CC
[attachmentid=181029]
JENDAS, BOULEVARD CC
[attachmentid=181030]
BOULEVARD CC
[attachmentid=181031]
BRAN NEW FROM CONTAGIOUS CC
[attachmentid=181032]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 2 2005, 08:57 AM
> *THANKS MOMMA :biggrin:
> SOMEONE FILL ME IN :biggrin:
> [snapback]3213926[/snapback]​*



OHHHHHHH, I KNOW NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ROYAL IMAGE CC LOOKIN GOOD
[attachmentid=181033]
[attachmentid=181034]
[attachmentid=181035]
[attachmentid=181036]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HOMIES FRIENDS CC, ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHIN NEW
[attachmentid=181039]


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

nice whips!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jun 2 2005, 02:53 PM
> *nice whips!
> [snapback]3214387[/snapback]​*


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 2 2005, 12:58 PM
> *
> [snapback]3214408[/snapback]​*


I am just upset that I missed the damn hops,  but thats ok, I got all summer to attend shows.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

MAKE SURE YA HIT UP YAKIMA THATS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE NW, I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE HANGIN WITH MY HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jun 2 2005, 01:55 PM
> *MAKE SURE YA HIT UP YAKIMA THATS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE NW, I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE HANGIN WITH MY HOMIES :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3214671[/snapback]​*


I might. I was at the last year Yak show.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 31 2005, 11:52 AM
> *HEY DAMIAN IN RESPONSE TO YOUR PM, FUCK YOU BITCH!
> [snapback]3204752[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 3 2005, 12:37 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3218148[/snapback]​*



instigator.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

I thought females where drama, damn, men are just as much if not more drama. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jun 3 2005, 08:33 AM
> *I thought females where drama, damn, men are just as much if not more drama. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3219165[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2005, 10:40 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3219186[/snapback]​*


I am not complaining, all the shit talking/drama gives me something to read and laugh about while I am here at work. For a second there, I would think ya all men go through more mood swings then a women with pms. :uh:




































jk


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

TONY HAS ALOT OF PMS DUDE LOOKS LIKE A LADY AND ACTS LIKE ONE!!!

OHWELL STILL MY BEST FRIEND, WHAT NICK SPOONDOGGSTER


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jun 3 2005, 11:05 AM
> *TONY HAS ALOT OF PMS DUDE LOOKS LIKE A LADY AND ACTS LIKE ONE!!!
> 
> OHWELL STILL MY BEST FRIEND, WHAT NICK SPOONDOGGSTER
> [snapback]3219290[/snapback]​*


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: Friends always fight, it is normal. I just prefer if you guys keep most of the fighting online, so I have something to laugh about. Keep it coming. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

IF YOU KNEW WHAT GAYTERADE WAS CRYING ABOUT YOU WOULD SAY HES A BITCH TOO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2005, 11:02 AM
> *IF YOU KNEW WHAT GAYTERADE WAS CRYING ABOUT YOU WOULD SAY HES A BITCH TOO :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3219483[/snapback]​*


you stoled my words


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2005, 12:02 PM
> *IF YOU KNEW WHAT GAYTERADE WAS CRYING ABOUT YOU WOULD SAY HES A BITCH TOO :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3219483[/snapback]​*


CRYING, A GROWN MAN CRYING, OH HELL NAH. WHAT'S REALLY GOING ON? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jun 3 2005, 11:41 AM
> *CRYING, A GROWN MAN CRYING, OH HELL NAH. WHAT'S REALLY GOING ON? :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3219571[/snapback]​*


HIS MOM TOLD HIM NO MORE TITTY FOR HIM SO HES ALL BUT HURT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2005, 11:02 AM
> *IF YOU KNEW WHAT GAYTERADE WAS CRYING ABOUT YOU WOULD SAY HES A BITCH TOO :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3219483[/snapback]​*


HEY BE NICE TO FLAMIEN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

ACTUALLY NOT TONY PHONI BOLOGNEY, I BOUGHT MY OWN SHIT AND SEEM TO REMEMBER YOU LIVING OFF MOMMY'S TITTIES? I WASNT CRYING NICK JUST WANTED TO SEE A PIC OF DEREK'S 63 AT CHEHALIS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jun 4 2005, 01:48 PM
> *ACTUALLY NOT TONY PHONI BOLOGNEY, I BOUGHT MY OWN SHIT AND SEEM TO REMEMBER YOU LIVING OFF MOMMY'S TITTIES?  I WASNT CRYING NICK JUST WANTED TO SEE A PIC OF DEREK'S 63 AT CHEHALIS.
> [snapback]3224060[/snapback]​*


WHATS BUYING YOUR OWN SHIT HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING DO YOU """REALLY""" WANT ME TO TELL THE """REAL STORY""" ON HOW YOU GOT THE $$$ FOR RAGSEVEN I THINK NOT SO YOU BETTER JUST SHUSH UP WHILE YOUR AHEAD  :biggrin: SO BACK TO THE TOPICS POST UP MORE PICS CHIPPING ASS NICK


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 4 2005, 05:21 AM
> *HIS MOM TOLD HIM NO MORE TITTY FOR HIM  SO HES ALL BUT HURT NOW :biggrin:
> [snapback]3222719[/snapback]​*


Damn, like that. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

i aint but hurt about anything!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

I believe ya!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

where's nick at


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

COME ON KING TONY WHERE'S YOUR PICS AT LETS SEE ALL YOUR CARS!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jun 8 2005, 05:47 PM
> *COME ON KING TONY WHERE'S YOUR PICS AT LETS SEE ALL YOUR CARS!
> [snapback]3245654[/snapback]​*


mine are all buckets of shit


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

PREVIEW :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 23 2005, 02:20 PM
> *PREVIEW :biggrin:
> [snapback]3311739[/snapback]​*


yeah!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jun 23 2005, 01:50 PM
> *yeah!
> [snapback]3312122[/snapback]​*



check this out girl...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

There they are, Oh so sweet. Man as ugly as you are, you know they get there looks from MOMMA....HEE HEE j/p Much Love


----------



## huera (Aug 26, 2004)

congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Jun 23 2005, 03:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 23 2005, 03:14 PM
> *check this out girl...
> [snapback]3312224[/snapback]​*


Oh Shit Nick' back and he gunna be need'n some cash to feed these cuties.....I bet SS VolII gunna drop really soon...and Vol III gunna be not too far behind..Congrads Big Poppa...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 23 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Oh Shit Nick' back and he gunna be need'n some cash to feed these cuties.....I bet SS VolII gunna drop really soon...and Vol III gunna be not too far behind..Congrads Big Poppa...
> [snapback]3313854[/snapback]​*



you allready know the plan OG, we be puttin out more dvds now , lol :0


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

HOW CAN I CONTACT YOU TO DID A COUPLE OF VIDEOS.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jun 24 2005, 01:08 PM
> *HOW CAN I CONTACT YOU TO DID A COUPLE OF VIDEOS.
> [snapback]3316730[/snapback]​*



call my cell phone saturday 509-728-3946, thanks nick g.........


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

your chick had twins :0 

the one on the right looks like you in the pic, lol

congrats and can't wait to see you new dvd


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS UP SPOONDOGGIE, HIT ME UP ON THEM TAPES AZ STREETS NEED SOME
I'LL BE SEEING YA SOON SPOONEY C.C.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

heres some pics from 503


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=201007]

THE ONLY ACTION THAT HAPPEND WAS LIL TONY GETTING DOWN, HOPPING HIS STREET CAR CHROME UNDERCARIGE, BOTTY KIT, EVERYTHING NICE REAL STREET STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: 

THEN WE WENT TO DELTA PARK SO THE OG PAUL AKA P DIDDY CAN GET DOWN, CAR WORKS LOVELY BUT I THINK THE KID IS A LIL LESS NEVOUS ON THE SWITCH :biggrin: MUCH LOVE OG PAUL, YOU A STREET STAR :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 28 2005, 08:27 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THEN WE WENT TO DELTA PARK SO THE OG PAUL AKA P DIDDY CAN GET DOWN, CAR WORKS LOVELY BUT I THINK THE KID IS A LIL LESS NEVOUS ON THE SWITCH :biggrin:  MUCH LOVE OG PAUL, YOU A STREET STAR  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3332428[/snapback]​*


Yes, Poppa Paul did admit that his SON is better then him on the switch :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 28 2005, 08:31 AM
> *Yes, Poppa Paul did admit that his SON is better then him on the switch :biggrin:
> [snapback]3332451[/snapback]​*



WHO CARES HE STILL HIT THE BUMPER THATS ALL THE COUNTS :biggrin: RIGHT?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 28 2005, 09:09 AM
> *WHO CARES HE STILL HIT THE BUMPER THATS ALL THE COUNTS :biggrin: RIGHT?
> [snapback]3332614[/snapback]​*


HES A OG OUT HERE, ALL HE HAS TO DO IS SIT BACK AND SMOKE A CIGAR THATS HIS JOB NOW NOT WORRY ABOUT THE SWITCH, THATS WHAT HE HAS THE KID FOR :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HERES HOW IT WENT DOWN AFTER THE SHOW, I WENT TO THE INDIVIDUALS CC BBQ, EVERY TIME I GO TO PO THEY TREAT ME LIKE FAMILY, THANKS BIG I MUCH LOVE WE BE KICKIN IT IN 2 WEEKS :biggrin: 

CLICK HERE TO SEE THE NEW HOPPERS COMMIN BY THE END OF SUMMER, AND YES THEY ARE HOPPERS!


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

DAm big nick those pics are nice, but that cutty is real gangsta from UCE c.c :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Jun 28 2005, 01:38 PM
> *DAm big nick those pics are nice, but that cutty is real gangsta from UCE c.c :biggrin:
> [snapback]3333952[/snapback]​*



is that cut yours? if so i like the a arms :0 damn :biggrin: are they 1 piece forged? lol tight.....


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

yeah thats my car, Big UCE :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 23 2005, 03:14 PM
> *check this out girl...
> [snapback]3312224[/snapback]​*


Congradulations Nick


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Jun 28 2005, 05:40 PM
> *yeah thats my car, Big UCE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3335100[/snapback]​*



nice...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 28 2005, 10:01 PM
> *Congradulations Nick
> [snapback]3336390[/snapback]​*



thanks...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

to the top 4 real ridaz


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 29 2005, 01:57 PM
> *to the top 4 real ridaz
> [snapback]3339775[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

is that rain on the car or is it flakes


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 29 2005, 02:20 PM
> *is that rain on the car or is it flakes
> [snapback]3339927[/snapback]​*



tears cause he keep the hatters crying :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

fore sure


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

what the ff ttt


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 6 2005, 02:59 PM
> *what the ff ttt
> [snapback]3372313[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Hi STREETSTARS


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

nick where can i get this vol 2 i hear thats out?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*I WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTS STREET STARS, THIS PAST WEEKEND I SOLD OUT OF DVDS, AND SOLD ALOT OF T SHIRTS, EVEN THOUGH THIS DVD THING DOSENT MAKE ANY MONEY WEEKENDS LIKE THAT MAKE IT EASIER TO KEEP GOING TO ALL THE SHOWS, I WILL HAVE MORE DVDS THIS WEDNESDAY, ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO ALL MY RIDERS.......*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HERES HOW IT WENT DOWN IN YAKIMA @ THE BLVD ENT. 10TH ANNUAL SHOW* 


HOPPERS FIRST, THESE PICS ARE IN PITICULAR ORDER......


[attachmentid=211942]
[attachmentid=211943]
[attachmentid=211944]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 

THIS CAR HAS BEEN SOLD THAT DAY TO MAKE WAY FOR GRUMPYS NEW DOUBLE PUMP UNDER THE HOOD ELCAMINO COMMING SOONER THAN YOU THINK........


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

VIDEO CAMERA STILL PICTURES COMING UP!!!!!!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 12 2005, 12:44 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3401014[/snapback]​*


That guy re did everything, what! LOL. Nice pics Nick, NOW POST SOME MORE! :biggrin: Please


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

nice pics nick. the dvd was off the hook homie, and if u havent bought one yet get one its worth it..


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jul 12 2005, 10:46 AM
> *That guy re did everything, what! LOL.  Nice pics Nick,  NOW POST SOME MORE! :biggrin: Please
> [snapback]3401029[/snapback]​*



:dunno: ????????????????


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 12 2005, 01:06 PM
> *:dunno: ????????????????
> [snapback]3401153[/snapback]​*


That confused me, why would u do all that, he might of as well bought a car, stocked and put the juice in himself, peeps trip me out. :uh: Anyways, what up girlie, wish I could have came, but this weekend was my best friends memorial, and I guess I was not in the mood for a show, just stayed at home and chilled. But from the looks of the pics, it seems like the show was crackin. See ya soon. Tina


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 12 2005, 10:48 AM
> *nice pics nick. the dvd was off the hook homie, and if u havent bought one yet get one its worth it..
> [snapback]3401045[/snapback]​*



thanks bro, and thanks to everyone....


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

good pics nic thanks for the rep of the pnw.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

more pics in no order....

AFTER THE HOP MY RIDERS GOT DOWN STREET STARS STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

NICK DID YOU GET IN CONTACT WITH THAT FOOL THAT GAS HOPED ON MY TRAILOR???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 12 2005, 12:49 PM
> *NICK DID YOU GET IN CONTACT WITH THAT FOOL THAT GAS HOPED ON MY TRAILOR???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3401776[/snapback]​*



I TALKED TO HIS GOOD FRIEND PATO, AND HE SAID HE PROBABLY WONT NOSE IT UP :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Nic pics, keep them coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeattlesFinest (Jun 13, 2005)

anyone know what that lifetime car hit in the hop?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SeattlesFinest_@Jul 12 2005, 06:47 PM
> *anyone know what that lifetime car hit in the hop?
> [snapback]3403139[/snapback]​*


I think it was like 76, was that car built in cali?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

was up nick no love?wtf? :angry:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What up with the glass house takin 2nd to the Lincoln?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 12 2005, 05:15 PM
> *was up nick no love?wtf? :angry:
> [snapback]3403280[/snapback]​*



:uh: see the next one! its already in the works....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jul 13 2005, 01:14 AM
> *What up with the glass house takin 2nd to the Lincoln?
> [snapback]3405545[/snapback]​*



when?


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

damn nick you got a good shoot of my car busting the a-arm.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 12 2005, 04:10 PM
> *I TALKED TO HIS GOOD FRIEND PATO, AND HE SAID HE PROBABLY WONT NOSE IT UP :0
> [snapback]3402290[/snapback]​*


to eazy to chip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

hey copone how was your trip back? see u in a couple of weeks homie,


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

it was good algood when you could blow up somone esle's shit (rental) while towing your own shit!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 13 2005, 12:17 PM
> *it was good algood when you could blow up somone esle's shit (rental) while towing your own shit!
> [snapback]3407698[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: no shit


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: Show was tight congrats to all the riders out there that placed in the show and to all the clubs for putting it down, Nick the new video is hot!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 13 2005, 09:12 PM
> *:biggrin: Show was tight congrats to all the riders out there that placed in the show and to all the clubs for putting it down, Nick the new video is hot!!!!!!
> [snapback]3410231[/snapback]​*


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ARE THE STREET STARS DVD'S DVD'RS ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

How the hell do you get to the bikini contest on voulme 2 i think im retarded :angry: :angry:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GBODY509_@Jul 14 2005, 12:29 PM
> *ARE THE STREET STARS DVD'S DVD'RS ?
> [snapback]3413177[/snapback]​*


HEY NICK SOUNDS LIKE SOMEBODY WANTS TO BOOTLEG YOUR DVDS J/K


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Jul 15 2005, 07:23 AM
> *HEY NICK SOUNDS LIKE SOMEBODY WANTS TO BOOTLEG YOUR DVDS J/K
> [snapback]3417836[/snapback]​*



IM FLATTERED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 13 2005, 08:05 AM
> *when?
> [snapback]3406318[/snapback]​*


Yakima... Orange glasshouse with patterns and that white lincoln with pinstripes.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

CAPRICE PICS????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jul 13 2005, 01:14 AM
> *What up with the glass house takin 2nd to the Lincoln?
> [snapback]3405545[/snapback]​*


I was wondering the same, the lincoln was stock paint w/pinstripes. the glass house was nice. clean paint and interior.. this is the glasshouse u talking about right??


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 16 2005, 07:59 AM
> *I was wondering the same, the lincoln was stock paint w/pinstripes. the glass house was nice. clean paint and interior.. this is the glasshouse u talking about right??
> [snapback]3421067[/snapback]​*


THAT CAR TOOK 2ND IN 70 MILD AT THE SPEED WAY


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 15 2005, 04:01 AM
> *How the hell do you get to the bikini contest on voulme 2 i think im retarded :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]3417282[/snapback]​*


hey Tone click on the streetstars logo in the center hommie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 17 2005, 12:41 AM
> *hey Tone click on the streetstars logo in the center hommie :biggrin:
> [snapback]3424771[/snapback]​*


thanks stevo i got it figured out finally LOL actually little P P told me


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jul 16 2005, 09:41 AM
> *THAT CAR TOOK 2ND IN 70 MILD AT THE SPEED WAY
> [snapback]3421469[/snapback]​*


thats what i thought..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 16 2005, 03:34 AM
> *CAPRICE PICS????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> [snapback]3420671[/snapback]​*


where u at nicky


----------



## BUTTRFIGERZ (Jul 12, 2005)

ANT PICS OF THE CRUISE


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I like!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 17 2005, 12:51 PM
> *where u at nicky
> [snapback]3426050[/snapback]​*


again i ask ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

no love on the topic? ttt


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2004, 01:16 PM
> *thanks to all the riders who have supported the first dvd from street stars, mail orders are now available and ready to ship for further infromation or questions feel free to call me at 509-728-3946 or send a 20$ money order 'shipping included" to po box 175 yakima, wa 98907, once again thanks for the support, nick garcia
> [snapback]2053373[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PANIC_@Jul 19 2005, 12:39 PM
> *
> [snapback]3437804[/snapback]​*


THAT PO BOX IS NO LONGER MINE, DONT SEND ANY MONEY THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2005, 02:53 PM
> *THAT PO BOX IS NO LONGER MINE, DONT SEND ANY MONEY THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3437908[/snapback]​*


i need my back i sent to that p.o box that dude goy alot of money :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2005, 02:55 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3437929[/snapback]​*


is this pics from the hop off this week-end?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad+Jul 19 2005, 01:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ITS FROM SEATTLE A FEW WEEKS AGO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 16 2005, 03:34 AM
> *CAPRICE PICS????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> [snapback]3420671[/snapback]​*


 :angry:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

come on give big tony caprice pics(not good to keep big tony waiting)


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 19 2005, 01:17 PM
> *come on give big tony caprice pics(not good to keep big tony waiting)
> [snapback]3438112[/snapback]​*



i know tony is pist right now like they forgot the cheese on his burger :0 
pics comming soon....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2005, 03:01 PM
> *i know tony is pist right now like they forgot the cheese on his burger :0
> pics comming soon....
> [snapback]3438521[/snapback]​*


cheese don't take 7 days when all they got to go to is the garage to get it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

damn fell to page 2 wtf and yet still no MOTHERFUCKING CAPRICE PICS I GUESS ILL TELL DUDE THE SELLER IS A """"FLAKE""""


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2005, 02:56 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3437936[/snapback]​*


nice monte pics, got any pics of monte ls's?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 20 2005, 12:10 PM
> *damn fell to page 2 wtf and yet still no MOTHERFUCKING CAPRICE PICS I GUESS ILL TELL DUDE THE SELLER IS A """"FLAKE""""
> [snapback]3443724[/snapback]​*



FUCK YOU AND FUCK THAT CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 20 2005, 03:27 PM
> *FUCK YOU AND FUCK THAT CAPRICE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3444789[/snapback]​*


LOOK HERE I TOLD YOU IM ONLY INTO WOMEN NOT MEN AND CARS YOU SICK LITTLE BASTARD


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 20 2005, 04:45 PM
> *LOOK HERE I TOLD YOU IM ONLY INTO WOMEN NOT MEN AND CARS YOU SICK LITTLE BASTARD
> [snapback]3445727[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 20 2005, 04:27 PM
> *FUCK YOU AND FUCK THAT CAPRICE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3444789[/snapback]​*


you fuck the caprice and tony the girls.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 14 2005, 05:56 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3414925[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

NE1 HAVE THIS GIRLS # I THINK IM IN LOVE
[attachmentid=218949]


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Jul 21 2005, 03:03 PM
> *NE1 HAVE THIS GIRLS # I THINK IM IN LOVE
> [attachmentid=218949]
> [snapback]3451812[/snapback]​*



lol i could probably get for you :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I Miss WA :tears: :tears: Don't miss the rain!!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

Nick, i received the dvd today and i'm not too happy... :angry: it wont play at all on my big screen. it gets to the very beginning where it says "big nick garcia presents" but then it freezes. i tried it in my bedroom on my flatscreen with a built in dvd player and it plays fine until the xtreme hydraulics ad. after that its all downhill. it keeps freezing up and jerking. i cant even watch it after the ad because it keeps freezing. i tried fast forwarding through it and it still dont work. the locos cruise and bikini contest are nowhere to be found on the dvd... let me know what you can do man. i was hoping to take this with me on a trip im taking this weekend but now i wont be able to.

before anyone says anything, i tried sending Nick a PM but his box is full... ~JO$H~


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

How do you like that Washington!!!!!!!????!!!!!!! :dunno:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Oops...our bad....it has 13s, a V8 and is doing more inches..and isn't stuck. Oppsie. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 21 2005, 09:42 PM
> *Nick, i received the dvd today and i'm not too happy...  :angry:  it wont play at all on my big screen. it gets to the very beginning where it says "big nick garcia presents" but then it freezes. i tried it in my bedroom on my flatscreen with a built in dvd player and it plays fine until the xtreme hydraulics ad. after that its all downhill. it keeps freezing up and jerking. i cant even watch it after the ad because it keeps freezing. i tried fast forwarding through it and it still dont work. the locos cruise and bikini contest are nowhere to be found on the dvd... let me know what you can do man. i was hoping to take this with me on a trip im taking this weekend but now i wont be able to.
> 
> before anyone says anything, i tried sending Nick a PM but his box is full... ~JO$H~
> [snapback]3453490[/snapback]​*


Nick will take care of ya.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 21 2005, 11:47 PM
> *How do you like that Washington!!!!!!!????!!!!!!!  :dunno:
> :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Love that monte.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 21 2005, 10:47 PM
> *How do you like that Washington!!!!!!!????!!!!!!!  :dunno:
> :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


SETTLE DOWN BIG CHIPPIN LOL JUST PLAYING THAT MONTE WORKS GOOD NOW GO TAKE PICS OF THE SUSPENSION AND TRUNK SO I CAN BUILD ONE JUST LIKE IT :biggrin: YOU STILL GOT THE MONSTER GREEN I SOLD YA???


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I wanna buy some of these dvd's...hook me up :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2004, 02:16 PM
> *thanks to all the riders who have supported the first dvd from street stars, mail orders are now available and ready to ship for further infromation or questions feel free to call me at 509-728-3946 or send a 20$ money order 'shipping included" to po box 175 yakima, wa 98907, once again thanks for the support, nick garcia
> [snapback]2053373[/snapback]​*


Have a site where they can be ordered??


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Big nick!!!! :biggrin: 

I received my DVD. Soon as I get home, Imma open a tall can and throw on the DVD :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 21 2005, 07:42 PM
> *Nick, i received the dvd today and i'm not too happy...  :angry:  it wont play at all on my big screen. it gets to the very beginning where it says "big nick garcia presents" but then it freezes. i tried it in my bedroom on my flatscreen with a built in dvd player and it plays fine until the xtreme hydraulics ad. after that its all downhill. it keeps freezing up and jerking. i cant even watch it after the ad because it keeps freezing. i tried fast forwarding through it and it still dont work. the locos cruise and bikini contest are nowhere to be found on the dvd... let me know what you can do man. i was hoping to take this with me on a trip im taking this weekend but now i wont be able to.
> 
> before anyone says anything, i tried sending Nick a PM but his box is full... ~JO$H~
> [snapback]3453490[/snapback]​*



problem fixed......


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

hey nick do you take paypal?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris+Jul 22 2005, 01:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no SS is ghetto :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 22 2005, 06:58 AM
> *Have a site where they can be ordered??
> [snapback]3456041[/snapback]​*


not yet im looking for someone to do my site, but you can pm me for now, thanks bro


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 22 2005, 07:18 AM
> *Thanks Big nick!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I received my DVD. Soon as I get home, Imma open a tall can and throw on the DVD :biggrin:
> [snapback]3456162[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 22 2005, 04:09 PM
> *ok, pm me, or tell milkweed to call me, he called the other day to put in a order but never called me back...
> no SS is ghetto :biggrin:
> [snapback]3456899[/snapback]​*


alright i'll talk to him and see whats up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 22 2005, 09:25 AM
> *alright i'll talk to him and see whats up
> [snapback]3457016[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 22 2005, 02:28 AM
> *SETTLE DOWN BIG CHIPPIN LOL JUST PLAYING THAT MONTE WORKS GOOD NOW GO TAKE PICS OF THE SUSPENSION AND TRUNK SO I CAN BUILD ONE JUST LIKE IT  :biggrin: YOU STILL GOT THE MONSTER GREEN I SOLD YA???
> [snapback]3455076[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: You can copy the suspension and trunk...but getting it to hit right is a WHOLE other issue. :cheesy: Yeah I still got it! Lieing in wait...with two of his big big brothers. :cheesy: 


I enjoyed the video....you guys have a lot of tight cars up there. :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

very good dvd,,,,i need 30 asap nick call me 909561-7373


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 23 2005, 11:38 AM
> *very good dvd,,,,i need 30 asap nick  call me 909561-7373
> [snapback]3464583[/snapback]​*



ok thanks keith, ill call you monday,peace.....


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey Nick, you gonna be able to make it to the pre party on the 6th bro?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

post more pics


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ok


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 26 2005, 03:12 AM
> *ok here i am VVVVV
> [snapback]3480604[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 26 2005, 02:12 AM
> *ok
> [snapback]3480604[/snapback]​*



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2005, 09:17 AM
> *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3481638[/snapback]​*


ha ha ha


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

hey nick, I sent you a PM, just wonderin if you might make it to the pre party, I got you on the guest list plus 1 for the VIP room if ya wanna come out


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

hey yall I know this is off the subject but I need yalls help.

go to this link Hip Hop Revolution

and vote for my design... I need all the help I can get. would be great if yall could leave a comment on there for me too.

this is the picture youre looking for


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ok yall the details have been worked out for the pre party and sorry for the confusion but if you go to the pre party site Pre party Info

you can get directions right to the front door from wherever you are coming from.

thanks to the jendas, three6oh productions, funkshop DJ's (BIGGZ) and rider chronicles for helpin out in a pinch


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

how do i get one of these dvds are they on ebay :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:dunno: TTT


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 6 2005, 02:59 PM~3553027
> *:dunno: TTT
> *


love that avitar bro, whered you get it or you make it yourself?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Aug 6 2005, 08:08 AM~3551957
> *how do i get one of these dvds are they on ebay :dunno:
> *



pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Nick sorry I did'nt get to meet you at HAN . Got cought up in all the madness on Virginia .


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 9 2005, 08:49 AM~3570001
> *Hey Nick sorry I did'nt get to meet you at HAN . Got cought up in all the madness on Virginia .
> *



next time :biggrin: i am going back it was sick out there in the streets...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

Street Stars DVD, NUMERO UNO, NO MAS........


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 9 2005, 10:02 AM~3570052
> *next time :biggrin:  i am going back it was sick out there in the streets...
> *


Man there was smoke bombs tits ass oh yeah and carsdid you stay at the mall the whole time?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 9 2005, 09:10 AM~3570091
> *Man there was smoke bombs tits ass oh yeah and carsdid you stay at the mall the whole time?
> *



no mostly in the casinos loosing my ass off at cards :biggrin: it was cool i had hella homies with me from the 509 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 9 2005, 09:04 AM~3570066
> *Street Stars DVD, NUMERO UNO, NO MAS........
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 now i feel good about my self :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HEY NICK HERES SOME AZ SHIT!!! :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=239995]
[attachmentid=239997]
[attachmentid=239998]
JUST SOME NEW SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Aug 9 2005, 03:07 PM~3572297
> *HEY NICK HERES SOME AZ SHIT!!! :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=239995]
> [attachmentid=239997]
> ...



I LOVE IT HOMIE, SHOW ME MORE, WHEN SHOULD I GO TO AZ????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SH*T ANY TIME HOMIE!!!!! THATS FROM SAT. NIGHT
THEY DONT GET STUCK EITHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Aug 9 2005, 03:19 PM~3572349
> *SH*T ANY TIME HOMIE!!!!! THATS FROM SAT. NIGHT
> THEY DONT GET STUCK EITHER!! :biggrin:
> *



hell ya!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

NICE CAPRICE
[attachmentid=247523]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OG
[attachmentid=247528]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

I got a letter from FedEx today, they're coming by tomorrow! Is it what I think it is, Big Homie? :0


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OG GARY HOPPING HIS ASS OFF, 58'' DOUBLE PUMP
[attachmentid=247550]
77'' :0 
[attachmentid=247551]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 17 2005, 10:26 AM~3642486
> *I got a letter from FedEx today, they're coming by tomorrow! Is it what I think it is, Big Homie? :0
> *



:tears: SORRY not from me, this weekend im going to spokane for a show and picking up a order of shirts that i made for you, so i cant send the pakage untill monday :biggrin: , and i have some extras for you Nicke you my dog!!!!! :biggrin: 

what size shirt do you wear and all your members of UCE ????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 17 2005, 10:27 AM~3642497
> *nice pics
> *



thanks, HAN pics are commin up next, to bad i didnt get any of you guys man thats what i went for :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2005, 07:36 PM~3642558
> *:tears:  SORRY not from me, this weekend im going to spokane for a show and picking up a order of shirts that i made for you, so i cant send the pakage untill monday :biggrin: , and i have some extras for you Nicke you my dog!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> what size shirt do you wear and all your members of UCE ????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Damn, Nick!!! We all wear Large bro, I'm super thankful for all this you know...  Can't wait to represent! I hear nothing but good shit about your DVD's! Can't wait!!!   :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

when they fly, they brake, tapped the bumper but didnt crack it :0 still more inches left :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 17 2005, 10:39 AM~3642577
> *:0  :0  :0  Damn, Nick!!! We all wear Large bro, I'm super thankful for all this you know...   Can't wait to represent! I hear nothing but good shit about your DVD's! Can't wait!!!     :cheesy:
> *



large ok, :biggrin: i cant wait till i go to sweden :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ABEL, HE HATES ME BUT ITS COOL :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=247574]

MORE OF GARY, THESE CARS WERE HOPPING DOWN HILL SO THEY WERE TAPPING THE BUMPER BUT THEY COULD HAVE GOT MORE INCHES ON A FLAT SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2005, 07:41 PM~3642591
> *large ok,  :biggrin:  i cant wait till i go to sweden :biggrin:
> *


I'll be your personal guide homie, garages and night clubs ONLY! :biggrin: (they close the bars at 05:00 in the morning in Stockholm. :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I WENT TO RENO, A FEW WEEKS AGO FOR HOT AUGUST NIGHTS, PICS OF THAT COMMIN UP....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 17 2005, 10:46 AM~3642617
> *I'll be your personal guide homie, garages and night clubs ONLY! :biggrin:  (they close the bars at 05:00 in the morning in Stockholm. :0
> *


 :0 YOU DONT BELIEVE ME NICKE, but im really going :0 :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2005, 07:48 PM~3642628
> *:0  YOU DONT BELIEVE ME NICKE, but im really going :0  :biggrin:
> *


Do you know Jeff from Rollers Only? He's on the US East Coast. He's coming over here too! Damn.  You gotta gimme a call when coming over.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 17 2005, 10:51 AM~3642647
> *Do you know Jeff from Rollers Only? He's on the US East Coast. He's coming over here too! Damn.   You gotta gimme a call when coming over.
> *



dont know jeff im on the northwest coast, and you know im calling you for sure dog :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

this was in reno he a lil member cool guy.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THIS WEEKEND IS THE LOWCOS CAR CLUB CAR SHOW BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Big Nick...

HELP!! I've been checking for the website for months now and it's not up. I call the number and it's not in service. I WANT your video!! :biggrin: Maybe PM me? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2005, 07:57 PM~3642686
> *dont know jeff im on the northwest coast, and you know im calling you for sure dog :biggrin:
> *


  Any time Big Homie!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 17 2005, 11:51 AM~3642961
> *Big Nick...
> 
> HELP!!  I've been checking for the website for months now and it's not up.  I call the number and it's not in service.  I WANT your video!!  :biggrin: Maybe PM me?  Thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


HMMMM what nubmber you callin? cause ive had the same number for a while 509-728-3946, and i just havnt found someone for a web site yet, ill pm you thanks


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2005, 10:45 AM~3642605
> *ABEL, HE HATES ME BUT ITS COOL :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=247574]
> 
> *



If Able hated you I dont think he would have posponed the hop for a half hour and have everyone baking in the sun waiting on you to show up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 17 2005, 04:49 PM~3644753
> *If Able hated you I dont think he would have posponed the hop for a half hour and have everyone baking in the sun waiting on you to show up
> *



I know hes my dog :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2005, 06:27 PM~3644928
> *I know hes my dog :biggrin:
> *


So are you for being late.....old man :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 17 2005, 06:32 PM~3645270
> *So are you for being late.....old man :biggrin:
> *



the second i saw you out there i knew something was up, and then this happend :0 58" double pump :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2005, 09:10 AM~3650382
> *the second i saw you out there i knew something was up, and then this happend :0  58" double pump :biggrin:
> *


I figured you were gunna be over this way for the BLVD C.C. show and you almost let me down again....that would be twice in one month....But guess what Big NIck to the rescue with him trusty video camera....Too bad I couldn't find the Caddy at this show :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2005, 11:37 AM~3642566
> *thanks, HAN pics are commin up next, to bad i didnt get any of you guys man thats what i went for :angry:
> *



I'm thinking of going to a show up in Yakima next summer.I'll see you then mabye my car will be done.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 18 2005, 08:47 AM~3650491
> *I'm thinking of going to a show up in Yakima next summer.I'll see you then mabye my car will be done.
> *



thats cool, if not ill see you and the club next HAN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 18 2005, 08:40 AM~3650467
> *I figured you were gunna be over this way for the BLVD C.C. show and you almost let me down again....that would be twice in one month....But guess what Big NIck to the rescue with him trusty video camera....Too bad I couldn't find the Caddy at this show :biggrin:
> *



bastnerd, that shit still hasnt come off the back window :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 18 2005, 08:47 AM~3650491
> *I'm thinking of going to a show up in Yakima next summer.I'll see you then mabye my car will be done.
> *



i think your club should do a car show next year that weekend :0


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2005, 10:10 AM~3650572
> *bastnerd, that shit still hasnt come off the back window :angry:
> *


You gotta admit it was a good one :biggrin: 
And quit go to the drive-thru car was at Shell and scrub that shit... :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2005, 10:11 AM~3650577
> *i think your club should do a car show next year that weekend :0
> *



Our chapter has talked about it we'll see though.There are some nice cars up there.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 18 2005, 09:42 AM~3650750
> *Our chapter has talked about it we'll see though.There are some nice cars up there.
> *



IF YOU GUYS DO A SHOW IN RENO FOR HAN ILL HELP :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2005, 10:47 AM~3650784
> *IF YOU GUYS DO A SHOW IN RENO FOR HAN ILL HELP :biggrin:
> *



I'll keep that in mind if we do thanks.Hopefully we can get more chapters down here next year.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice shirt ya got there NICKY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

Good job on the DVD I really liked it gotta order one now :thumbsup:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Where the Lowco's pics at NICK??? :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Aug 20 2005, 07:28 PM~3663778
> *Good job on the DVD I really liked it gotta order one now :thumbsup:
> *



THANK YOU, IM GLAD YOU ENJOYED IT....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 20 2005, 06:54 PM~3663690
> *Nice shirt ya got there NICKY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice one there but wrong pics...we wanta see some LOWCO's shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 23 2005, 10:40 AM~3676284
> *Nice one there but wrong pics...we wanta see some LOWCO's shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU OG.

THANKS TO MY FAMILY LOWCOS CAR CLUB, THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT, 211 DVDS SOLD IN 2 DAYS :0 , 

HERES SOME PICS OF HOW IT REALLY GOES DOWN WHEN YOU COME TO A LOWCOS SHOW, IM GONNA START WITH MY RIDERS PUTTING THERE CARS TO WORK FOR ME THE NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HERES BIG JOHN HOPPING HIS ASS OFF AT THE LIGHT NOT KNOWING THERE WAS A COP 2 CARS OVER ON THE SIDE OF HIM :0 , LATER ON THAT NIGHT HE FLASHED ME HIS $540 TICKET AND KEPT RIDING :0 
[attachmentid=253823]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

FOOT STILL DRINKIN GREY GOOSE :uh: 
[attachmentid=253839]
DONNIE CAME TO KICK IT, ALWAYS HAS A FEW IN THE BACK SEAT


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Where's the pictures from the show?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Aug 23 2005, 11:44 AM~3676651
> *Where's the pictures from the show?
> *



COMMIN ASAP :biggrin: , WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE? CARS? HOPS? TITS & ASS?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2005, 12:45 PM~3676664
> *COMMIN ASAP :biggrin: , WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE? CARS? HOPS? TITS & ASS?
> *


Whatever you got man... I couldn't make it up there... Kinda pissed me off.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2005, 01:45 PM~3676664
> *COMMIN ASAP :biggrin: , WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE? CARS? HOPS? TITS & ASS?
> *



Yea


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THANKS TO THE 206 RIDERS THAT CAME, LONG TRIP BUT WELL WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OK HERE IS THE BOSS FROM LOWCOS ACTIN UP, HE LOVES THE CAR SURFIN, THIS GUY STILL RIDES AFTER ALL THESE YEARS, OG FOR REAL, GOOD ASS HOMEBOY...

SCHUE CHECK HIM OUT HE WAS THE FIRST IN THE 509 AND STILL SURFIN :biggrin:

THIS IS WHILE DRIVING...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OK NOW THIS IS TIGHT, THIS IS JEFF FROM LOWCOS CRAZY ASS MOFO, DOES A 3 WHEEL THEN TURNS THE WHEEL REAL FAST AND DOG LEGGS, LIKE 3 OR 4 TIME IN A ROW GOING REAL FAST :0 IT LOOKS LIKE THE CAR IS A TETER-TOTTER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

NOW IM GONNA BE ON TV TOO, MOST THE TIME IM BEHIND THE CAMERA BUT THIS TIME IM IN FRONT OF IT, COPS WAS ON LOCATION :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HERES JOHN DOG LEGGEN LOWCOS AINT SCARED TO USE THERE CARS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice pics Nick.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

CHECK OUT MY DOG JASON :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

To bad the cruise got cut short.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 23 2005, 01:36 PM~3677025
> *To bad the cruise got cut short.
> *


How come?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Aug 23 2005, 02:38 PM~3677044
> *How come?
> *


Fuckin cops.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Aug 23 2005, 12:38 PM~3677044
> *How come?
> *


CAUSE THEY PULLED SOMEONE OVER AND THE WHOLE CROWD STARTED SINGING " BAD BOYS, BAD BOYS WHATCHA GUN DOOO WHATCHA GUN DO WHEN THEY COME FOR YOUOOOOO" LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2005, 01:31 PM~3676980
> *:biggrin:
> *


What car is that green neon in?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

It was in my friends caddi, hes from texas I guess they put neons all over there cars down there.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2005, 02:10 PM~3676847
> *NOW IM GONNA BE ON TV TOO, MOST THE TIME IM BEHIND THE CAMERA BUT THIS TIME IM IN FRONT OF IT, COPS WAS ON LOCATION :biggrin:
> *


GAWD Damn bro.......You even pulled over on 3 :roflmao: :roflmao:

that's some balls right there, and to top it off COPS was there AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

fuckin' great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Where's some show pictures at?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 23 2005, 12:49 PM~3677122
> *GAWD Damn bro.......You even pulled over on 3 :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> that's some balls right there, and to top it off COPS was there AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> ...



lol it wasnt me in the car, but the camera guys were like WTF who you filmin for? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Aug 23 2005, 01:05 PM~3677185
> *Where's some show pictures at?
> *



HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM STAURDAY BEFORE THE SHOW WE WENT TO HOOTERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

BRING ON THE SHOW PICTURES!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OPPS TOO BIG :biggrin: 
BUT STILL FINE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

DONNIE, LOWCOS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THE X FACTOR.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

RIGO'S RADICAL 73" BACK BUMPER, NOT STUCK


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

RICKS ELCO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

YES THAT GRILLE IS MADE OF WOOD :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks nic for the pics :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 23 2005, 02:33 PM~3677853
> *thanks nic for the pics :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2005, 02:25 PM~3677788
> *RIGO'S RADICAL 73" BACK BUMPER, NOT STUCK
> *



It's nice to see that the car is finally working again. But I just would like to add in here, all you MOTHER FUCKERS that talked shit about that car when Chris had it and it was sittin on the bumper at 68inches because of this and that (LEAD to be exact).. Well Well Well now stupid you all look now as Regal has moved the rear back to get more inches like we said IF WE HAD DID IT WOULD NOT SIT ETHIER.. So you go on with your player shit we know whats crackin..... :biggrin: So just keep on posting it, and thank you Regal for showing them whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Where's the show pictures at?


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

hey nick wheres the shot of my and my car. how you gonna leave the new guy out.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 23 2005, 03:32 PM~3678178
> *It's nice to see that the car is finally working again. But I just would like to add in here, all you MOTHER FUCKERS that talked shit about that car when Chris had it and it was sittin on the bumper at 68inches because of this and that (LEAD to be exact).. Well Well Well now stupid you all look now as Regal has moved the rear back to get more inches like we said IF WE HAD DID IT WOULD NOT SIT ETHIER.. So you go on with your player shit we know whats crackin..... :biggrin: So just keep on posting it, and thank you Regal for showing them whats up :thumbsup:
> *



I HOPE ITS NOT ME YOUR CALLING A MOTHER FUCKER, IM NOT KISSING YOUR ASS BUT I NEVER SAID YOUR CAR HAD LEAD, BELIEVE ME OR NOT I DONT GIVE A FUCK!!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 23 2005, 04:32 PM~3678178
> *It's nice to see that the car is finally working again. But I just would like to add in here, all you MOTHER FUCKERS that talked shit about that car when Chris had it and it was sittin on the bumper at 68inches because of this and that (LEAD to be exact).. Well Well Well now stupid you all look now as Regal has moved the rear back to get more inches like we said IF WE HAD DID IT WOULD NOT SIT ETHIER.. So you go on with your player shit we know whats crackin..... :biggrin: So just keep on posting it, and thank you Regal for showing them whats up :thumbsup:
> *


and i know your not calling me a MOTHER FUCKER either cause i knew why the car sat at 68".


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 23 2005, 06:33 PM~3678423
> *hey nick wheres the shot of my and my car. how you gonna leave the new guy out.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 23 2005, 05:05 PM~3678573
> *and i know your not calling me a MOTHER FUCKER either cause i knew why the car sat at 68".
> *



YA ME TOO, CAUSE THE REAR END WAS UNDER THE DOOR.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 23 2005, 04:33 PM~3678423
> *hey nick wheres the shot of my and my car. how you gonna leave the new guy out.
> *



more pics of the show and the hop commin tommarow :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2005, 06:36 PM~3678772
> *more pics of the show and the hop commin tommarow :biggrin:
> *


damn...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Aug 23 2005, 05:36 PM~3678781
> *damn...
> *



sorry but i got busy at work :biggrin: and i dont want to stay here all night :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Why you guys so quick to respond?? Damn guess I should have put it somewhere else so not to offend you and your topic. It's all good, like I said good to see the car working. And you both should know me better then that, if I got beef with you personally I don't gotta use a computer. Ya know, so think about it next time before you come at me so strong. But at least now I truly know how it really is. Have a good day :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 23 2005, 06:59 PM~3679430
> *Why you guys so quick to respond?? Damn guess I should have put it somewhere else so not to offend you and your topic. It's all good, like I said good to see the car working. And you both should know me better then that, if I got beef with you personally I don't gotta use a computer. Ya know, so think about it next time before you come at me so strong. But at least now I truly know how it really is. Have a good day  :biggrin:
> *




come on brandi, you quoted me, so how do you expect me not to think your talking to me? and im being strong you said MOTHER FUCKERS, and what does "at least i truly know how it really is" mean? i think its time for you come come strait out and say who your talking to who are you really calling MOTHER FUCKERS? who is it that you say said your car has lead? you said if you have beef with me you dont have to use a computer, but who ever you have beef with over this lead shit your using the computer, so whatever, how do you expect me not to say anything when you quote me and say "YOU MOTHER FUCKERS" so who is it?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 23 2005, 07:59 PM~3679430
> *Why you guys so quick to respond?? Damn guess I should have put it somewhere else so not to offend you and your topic. It's all good, like I said good to see the car working. And you both should know me better then that, if I got beef with you personally I don't gotta use a computer. Ya know, so think about it next time before you come at me so strong. But at least now I truly know how it really is. Have a good day  :biggrin:
> *


im just quick to respond cause i use to play alot of 1-2-3- not it, when i was younger :biggrin: and i do know you better then that, that you will say what you have to say

but like nick said what you mean you know now how it really is? who are you speaking of, you can't bring it to the table and not spill the beans


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HERES SOME SHOW PICS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 23 2005, 08:05 PM~3678575
> *:tears:
> *


go buff something.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 24 2005, 08:06 PM~3685976
> *go buff something.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 24 2005, 07:09 PM~3686000
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Ok already! I'm NOT MAD at you two! And you both are welcome to come and be apart of The Gladiator Show. It's not that big of a deal, just got my panties in a twist and it pissed me off. So what, like you said Nick you don't give a Fuck and ethier should I. I was just making a statement about the car in general to those that did the Haten when we had it and you both know who they where. It's over with DONE DEAL.................HISTORY


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

rick is this your maui?? get'n big inches??








nice!!!


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Aug 24 2005, 07:35 PM~3686844
> *rick is this your maui?? get'n big inches??
> 
> 
> ...


YA IT'S HIS MAUI ALL MOST ON THE BUMPER....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 24 2005, 07:17 PM~3686675
> *Ok already! I'm NOT MAD at you two! And you both are welcome to come and be apart of The Gladiator Show. It's not that big of a deal, just got my panties in a twist and it pissed me off. So what, like you said Nick you don't give a Fuck and ethier should I. I was just making a statement about the car in general to those that did the Haten when we had it and you both know who they where. It's over with DONE DEAL.................HISTORY
> *



now i feel better, you have to understand why i got upset, i thought you were talking to me and i know i never said anything like that...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

gome on grape you know how i do, " 2-da game " you know the story, built in 2 days, this was about were it was in yakima when it broke the ball joint at the red lion hotel


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 25 2005, 08:28 AM~3689303
> *gome on grape you know how i do, " 2-da game "  you know the story, built in 2 days, this was about were it was in yakima when it broke the ball joint at the red lion hotel
> *


Yeah and remember WHO helped you out!! So why ya gotta be a shit head>>j/p. You know I got love for ya. Stop whinnin, before I come spank ya.... :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

ONE BAD ASS DVD FROM THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 25 2005, 08:38 AM~3689373
> *ONE BAD ASS DVD FROM THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST
> *



gracias :biggrin: did you get the bare metal springs in yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 25 2005, 09:36 AM~3689354
> *Yeah and remember WHO helped you out!! So why ya gotta be a shit head>>j/p. You know I got love for ya. Stop whinnin, before I come spank ya.... :biggrin:
> *


i never forget who helps me, thats why i was hoping the jenda's were gonna be in spokane so i can give paul his 5th, since i didnt make it to the portland lrm show, im sure he'll want a 1/2 gallon since its been over a month, let me knopw maybe i can shipp it to him


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2004, 01:16 PM~2053373
> *thanks to all the riders who have supported the first dvd from street stars, mail orders are now available and ready to ship for further infromation or questions feel free to call me at 509-728-3946 or pm me, once again thanks for the support, nick garcia
> *


HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT KANSAS CITY!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh:





















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

How do you like that Washington???? 

:uh: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2005, 01:05 PM~3676810
> *OK NOW THIS IS TIGHT, THIS IS JEFF FROM LOWCOS CRAZY ASS MOFO, DOES A 3 WHEEL THEN TURNS THE WHEEL REAL FAST AND DOG LEGGS, LIKE 3 OR 4 TIME IN A ROW GOING REAL FAST :0 IT LOOKS LIKE THE CAR IS A TETER-TOTTER :biggrin:
> *


Jeff, your name is "Snoopy" for now on!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 25 2005, 11:49 AM~3690243
> *i never forget who helps me, thats why i was hoping the jenda's were gonna be in spokane so i can give paul his 5th, since i didnt make it to the portland lrm show, im sure he'll want a 1/2 gallon since its been over a month, let me knopw maybe i can shipp it to him
> *


ya but you foget to call a fool when you in town lol


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

i called you when you wehen i was in the 206-253-360 but you on the other hand didn't call me when you were in the 509.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What's up with some more show pictures?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 27 2005, 10:42 AM~3703078
> *i called you when you wehen i was in the 206-253-360 but you on the other hand didn't call me when you were in the 509.
> *


mofo i called u to let u know i was and any ways check ur email and get at me before you go on vacation


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

its nice. great vid


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loganite_@Aug 27 2005, 07:59 PM~3705304
> *its nice. great vid
> *



:biggrin: thank you, what city are you from?


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

how do i get #2? i'm in portland. what shops out here are selling them?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Sep 7 2005, 04:50 PM~3772015
> *how do i get #2? i'm in portland. what shops out here are selling them?
> *



BIG TIME HYDRAULICS, THEY MIGHT BE OUT THOUGH THEY SELL OUT FAST, 503-327-4193, THANKS......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'LL BE CALLING SOMEBODY IN WA. TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE THEY HAVE A LOT OF MONEY!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SCOTTY IS HAVING HIS CAR BUILT OUT HERE, LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

BIG TONY IS BUILDING IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

IMPALA!!!!!! NO LOW BUDGET ASS G-BODIES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:nono: SHOCK ON THE BUMPER IS A NO-NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

nice dvd nick , thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 8 2005, 11:36 AM~3776593
> *nice dvd nick , thanks again :thumbsup:
> *



NO PROB :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

BIG SCOTTY WAS BORN IN YAKIMA, WA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 8 2005, 12:48 PM~3776637
> *BIG SCOTTY WAS BORN IN YAKIMA, WA
> *


SEA-TOWN BABY!!!!!!!!!! I'M A O.G. SEA-TOWN BALLER!! ME AND MY HOMIE BIG ANTHONY(SIR MIX-A-LOT TO YOU FOOLS!)


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 8 2005, 11:50 AM~3776651
> *SEA-TOWN BABY!!!!!!!!!! I'M A O.G. SEA-TOWN BALLER!! ME AND MY BIG ANTHONY(SIR MIX-A-LOT TO YOU FOOLS!)
> *



OAKLAND FACE WITH A LA BOOTY :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SEA-TOWN BALLERS!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> We already did that...but it was tearing the front bumper up too much....so we had to back it down.  We want it to stay looking nice.


Damn, 86" with BUMPERS! :0[/quote]
Yes....and you know what....it can do more then that...The rear bumper fill is still completely intaked and installed. Fuck the dumb shit....we built this to the max. You basically cannot physical do anymore inches keeping it lowrider style and non stuck.
[/quote]
IT'S STILL GARBAGE!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 8 2005, 12:50 PM~3776651
> *SEA-TOWN BABY!!!!!!!!!! I'M A O.G. SEA-TOWN BALLER!! ME AND MY BIG ANTHONY(SIR MIX-A-LOT TO YOU FOOLS!)
> *


I KNEW YOU GUYS WHERE TWINNS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

GOOD FUCKIN DVD.....


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

SIR MIX A LOT EHHH " ANTHONY RAY,

IM STILL FEELIN THE "PRE POSSE ON BROADWAY" SHIT
LIKE,,,IN MY STUDIO, I NEED A FREAK,

K-SEN WAS TIGHT FOR A WHILE ALSO.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

damn dude i am innocent inhere and click on scotty linc and got two viruses ...that ain t coo. and my kids just heard.HEY EVERYBODY I AM LOOKIN AT GAY PORN!!!!!before i could get that shit shut off.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 11 2005, 08:56 PM~3795347
> *damn dude i am innocent inhere and click on scotty linc and got two viruses ...that ain t coo. and my kids just heard.HEY EVERYBODY I AM LOOKIN AT GAY PORN!!!!!before i could get that shit shut off.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 8 2005, 12:18 PM~3776497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not on the bumper they go to the frame up here the HOPPERS have shock not chains


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2005, 03:09 AM~3796856
> *Not on the bumper they go  to the frame up here the HOPPERS have shock not chains
> *


STILL A NO-NO!!!!!!!


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2005, 03:09 AM~3796856
> *Not on the bumper they go  to the frame up here the HOPPERS have shock not chains
> *


TONY, DONT FORGET THAT THEY ARE COMPLETE CARS, BUMPERS, CLIPS, ETC. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

BUT ONLY WORTH A FEW GRAND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Nick, Hit me up when you get a chance :biggrin: I got a chance to meet Big Tony when I went up there, Really cool peeps, Thank you. Hopefully I can hit Seattle up again with a bit more time. Now I just have to meet some riders in northern VA so i can find out where the cruise spots are :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Nick, print me up that dvd cover when you get a chance.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 11 2005, 09:19 PM~3795491
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 12 2005, 11:24 AM~3798750
> *BUT ONLY WORTH A FEW GRAND!!!!!!!!!
> *


I was going to leave this alone!! But sorry charlie YOU ARE WRONG...The kid got 7 GRAND for it when he sold it at the first show of the year here. And the dude that bought it couldn't be happier..And he thought that was a deal since all the ready-made CALI cars that have been bought up here ARE JUNK and don't work after ya get them.. Thank you..

MRS. JENDA


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 12 2005, 12:52 PM~3800235
> *I was going to leave this alone!! But sorry charlie YOU ARE WRONG...The kid got 7 GRAND for it when he sold it at the first show of the year here. And the dude that bought it couldn't be happier..And he thought that was a deal since all the ready-made CALI cars that have been bought up here ARE JUNK and don't work after ya get them.. Thank you..
> 
> MRS. JENDA
> *


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 12 2005, 12:24 PM~3798750
> *BUT ONLY WORTH A FEW GRAND!!!!!!!!!
> *


agreed


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 12 2005, 03:52 PM~3800235
> *I was going to leave this alone!! But sorry charlie YOU ARE WRONG...The kid got 7 GRAND for it when he sold it at the first show of the year here. And the dude that bought it couldn't be happier..And he thought that was a deal since all the ready-made CALI cars that have been bought up here ARE JUNK and don't work after ya get them.. Thank you..
> 
> MRS. JENDA
> *


SORRY 7 GRAND!! MY UNDERCARRIAGE COST MORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THOSE CALI CARS WEREN'T BUILT AT OUR SHOP!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 28 2004, 06:53 PM~2086215
> *grumpy just called and said, "kansas didnt want any of the big body last year when i called them out and they still dont, ill hop over any one of there g bodies with bumpers and shocks in my big body normal double pump class, i got 10,000$ lock it in"
> *


JUST 10K???????????????? THOUGHT FOOLS HAD MONEY?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S CALEB?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 12 2005, 03:52 PM~3800235
> *I was going to leave this alone!! But sorry charlie YOU ARE WRONG...The kid got 7 GRAND for it when he sold it at the first show of the year here. And the dude that bought it couldn't be happier..And he thought that was a deal since all the ready-made CALI cars that have been bought up here ARE JUNK and don't work after ya get them.. Thank you..
> 
> MRS. JENDA
> *


THE MOTOR IS WORTH MORE THAN 7 GRAND! WHEN ARE YOU GUYS COMING BACK TO SUN VALLEY?!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SHOW THE WHOLE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 12 2005, 12:24 PM~3798750
> *BUT ONLY WORTH A FEW GRAND!!!!!!!!!
> *



SEE NOW WE WERE TALKING ABOUT HOPPERS, NOT SHOW CARS. OUR CARS ARE CLEAN ON EVERY STAGE. NOT THOSE BUMPERLESS SHIT BOXES THAT BE STANDIN ON FUCKIN STILTS THAT CALI CLAIMS IS THE SHIT. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Sep 13 2005, 12:11 PM~3805946
> *SEE NOW WE WERE TALKING ABOUT HOPPERS, NOT SHOW CARS. OUR  CARS ARE CLEAN ON EVERY STAGE. NOT THOSE BUMPERLESS SHIT BOXES THAT BE STANDIN ON FUCKIN STILTS THAT CALI CLAIMS IS THE SHIT.  :thumbsdown:
> *


ARE HOPPERS DON'T LOOK LIKE THAT HOMIE!! NO 4K G-BODIES IN OUR SHOP!!!!!!!! WHEN YOU WANT TO LOOK GOOD AND SWING YOU KNOW WHERE TO COME!!!!!! HISTORY PROVES ITSELF! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 12 2005, 03:52 PM~3800235
> *I was going to leave this alone!! But sorry charlie YOU ARE WRONG...The kid got 7 GRAND for it when he sold it at the first show of the year here. And the dude that bought it couldn't be happier..And he thought that was a deal since all the ready-made CALI cars that have been bought up here ARE JUNK and don't work after ya get them.. Thank you..
> 
> MRS. JENDA
> *


WHY DO "PLASTIC" BUMPERS TKAE 5 BIG DUDES TO LIFT WHEN IT FALLS OFF? WHY ARE SHOCKS FILLED WITH LIQUID LEAD????????????


----------



## BILLY_CLINT (Nov 3, 2004)

If that engine cost you 7 grand then you got burnt


----------



## BILLY_CLINT (Nov 3, 2004)

If that undercarrige costed you anything near 7 grand then you got burnt.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NOT REALLY. IT''S A FULL ON RACING STROKER CHROMED OUT. SO AROUND 5K. BUT I WAS MAKING A POINT ABOUT THE 7K SON!! PLUS WHAT'S 7K TO A PLAYER ANYWAY?! THAT'S A CHAMPAGNE BARTAB FOR ME!!!!!!


----------



## BILLY_CLINT (Nov 3, 2004)

Question is, would you sell it for 7 grand or are you askin 20 grand? Im not really seeing a comparasin, alls I see is you begging for props!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THAT CAR HAS TO GO FOR AT LEAST 40K SON!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I DON'T NEED PROPS!! JUST LOOK THRU THE SHOP'S DOORS!!!!!!


----------



## BILLY_CLINT (Nov 3, 2004)

There you go... You want 40k so how you gonna compare it to a car that was sold for 7 grand and disrespect my people along the way????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CAN'T YOU READ? DID YOU SEE WHAT I WAS POSTING?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WELL YOUR PEOPLE CHEATED MY LIL HOMIE CALEB ON THE HOP YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BILLY_CLINT (Nov 3, 2004)

I didnt see no cheating, looked like a fair compitition to me uncle penny banks.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHY DID THEY LET AN ALTERED CAR COMPETE? AND WHY DOES IT TAKE 2 YEARS TO GET PLAQUES????


----------



## BILLY_CLINT (Nov 3, 2004)

Which car was that? And dont worry about them plaques homie im saving up my lunch money everyday :0


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 13 2005, 12:16 PM~3805999
> *ARE HOPPERS LOOK LIKE THAT HOMIE!! NO 4K G-BODIES IN OUR SHOP!!!!!!!! WHEN YOU WANT TO LOOK GOOD AND SWING YOU KNOW WHERE TO COME!!!!!!  HISTORY PROVES ITSELF! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!
> *



IM NOT SAYIN THAT THERE ISNT A FEW BROKEN GROUPS OF CLASS A SHOW/CAR HOPPERS. BUT MAN, COME ON, THE LAST 4 YEARS ALL OF CALI WANNA TALK SHIT WHEN ONE OF THERE $ 500 BUCKETS DOES SOMETHING. THE CARS ARE MEANT TO BE CLEAN , NOT STICK , AND HAVE ALL THE PARTS ON IT. 
DO YOUR HOMEWORK ABOUT THE NW. YOUR CARS REALLY NICE, BUT YOU CANT COMPARE THAT TO A 4-5-10K GBODY. I SAID IT BEFORE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN. 


" CALI NEEDS TO QUIT BRAGGIN ABOUT THEIR GARBAGE, AND BUILD CARS LIKE THEY KNOW HOW TO DO!"QUIT FLAUNTIN YOUR TRASH....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I DON'T BUILD TRASH SON!!!!!!!!! AND THE STUFF THEY SHOW ON THE VIDEOS AREN'T THE CARS THAT WE ROLL OR BUILD!!! PLUS I WASN'T TALKING ABOUT WASHINGTON OR OREGON WAS I? CHECK YOUR HISTORY WE BROUGHT THE REAL RIDIN' UP THERE TO YOU GUYS!! PLEASE DON'T MAKE BRING OUT THE ARCHIVES!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:0 SINGLE GATE COMING OUT SOON! OR MAYBE IT'S DONE?


----------



## BILLY_CLINT (Nov 3, 2004)

Loan me a dollar


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHATS FUNNY IS WE STILL HOP BY THE RULES SCOTTY AND THE REST OF THE CALI RIDERS BROUGHT TO US YEARS AGO.........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

MOTHERFUCKER I NEVER STOPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOUNG HOOG VI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE'S THE HOP TAKING PLACE????????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IT GONNA BE CONTRAVERSY FOR A WHILE PLUS A LOT MORE TIME INSPECTING CARS TO KEEP THEM LEGAL. IT REALLY COMES DOWN TO WHAT RULES WERE THEY GOIN BY- LRM RULE- NO MODIFICATIONS TO THE STOCK SUSPENION MOUNTS. WHAT ABOUT BLVD RULES?????

BIG SCOTTY- CHECK USO PORTLAND STATS OVER THE LAST TEN YEARS- THEN TELL ME WE AINT DOIN IT RIGHT.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'M TALKING ABOUT EVERYWHERE! ALL THAT ALTERED GARBAGE IS TIRED MAN!!! DUDES NEED TO GET BACK IN THEIR TRUNKS AND STUDY AND GET BACK TO BUILDING CLEAN SHIT!!!! SHIT WE USED TO ROLL OUR SHOW CARS EVERYWHERE AND HOP THEM!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

theres still alot of clean hoppers out here in LA,,,,,but the video guys only record cars geting stuck,,,,,,they looking for the big inches,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 13 2005, 03:15 PM~3807448
> *theres still alot of clean hoppers out here in LA,,,,,but the video guys only record cars geting stuck,,,,,,they looking for the big inches,,,,,,,,,,
> *


EXACTLY!!! THEY JUST WANT TO FILM THE SHOCK FACTOR OF LOWRIDING AND NOT THE TRUE MOTHERFUCKERS WHO STILL ROLL THE RIGHT WAY!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I FEEL THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ME AND RICH GOT "THE GANG C.C." COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

"RIDER" I DIDN'T KNOW YOU WERE A FILM MAN LIKE MY LIL HOMIE BIG NICK! WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

RICH SHALL I POST UP THE OG CRIP TREY!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Sep 13 2005, 12:11 PM~3805946
> *SEE NOW WE WERE TALKING ABOUT HOPPERS, NOT SHOW CARS. OUR  CARS ARE CLEAN ON EVERY STAGE. NOT THOSE BUMPERLESS SHIT BOXES THAT BE STANDIN ON FUCKIN STILTS THAT CALI CLAIMS IS THE SHIT.  :thumbsdown:
> *


wanna race?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

handle your bizness cuzzin








tha gang


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

OG CRIP BLUE FOE!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAD A FEW RIDERS NEXT ONES A SPICY BIG BODY BE ON THE LOOK OUT DOG- PS CALEB CALLED ME THIS MORNIN ... CALLIN OUT ALL SINGLES- UPON INSPECTION



4 ME LOWRIDERS FIRST, VIDEOS SECOND-

ANY CAMERA GUYS WANNA NOSE UP 2 ANOTHER CAMERA GUY

COME SEE ME

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

TELL BROTHER CALEB I SAID WHAT'S UP!!! I TRIED CALLING HIM SO HE CAN SPEAK ON THE SHOW YESTERDAY!! HOPE HE DOES A HOUSE CALL ON THOSE FOOLS!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YA HIS PHONES OFF- WHEN IT GOES DOWN IM 5 MIN AWAY FROM THE SHOP!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

COOL. WHERE'S BILL CLITTY? SAVING MONEY TO BUY PLAQUES? OR GETTING LEAD FOR THE JENDAS?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 13 2005, 03:47 PM~3808154
> *COOL.  WHERE'S BILL CLITTY?  SAVING MONEY TO BUY PLAQUES?  OR GETTING LEAD FOR THE JENDAS?
> *


You know what Big Snotty (as most people call you) YOU AREN"T JACK SHIT TO any one in the Northwest... And nobody is going to ever respect you when you always be up in there business talkin about shit you have NO IDEA about..You are simply a person you LEADS Cheerleads that is.. We don't need plaques cause our FAMILY is about PEOPLE who care about each other it's NOT about a CHROME SHINNY PIECE OF METAL for us. And as far as LEAD!!! HA HA YOU ARE WRONG AGAIN we don't have a HOPPER any more DUMBASS.....................Enough i don't even know why I waste my time on you. WORTHLESS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 13 2005, 04:12 PM~3807888
> *handle your bizness cuzzin
> tha gang
> 
> *


OG CRIP TREY!!!!!!!!!! A HOPPER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'M A PLAYER NOT A CHEERLEADER!! DON'T GET AT ME! TELL THE DUDES AROUND YOU WHO SAY YOU HAVE WEIGHT!! I JUST HAVE THE BALLS TO KEEP IT REAL!! IF YOU WANT A CLEAN HOPPER BUILT COME AND SEE ME!!!!!! HERE'S A REAL HOPPER!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CADDY HOPPER!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IVE BEEN UNDER JENDAS LATEST CAR AND I SAW NO LEAD- 

OR

CALEBS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ANOTHER HOPPER!!!!!!! SEE THE DIFFERENCE IN QUALITY BIG NICK?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 13 2005, 05:01 PM~3808236
> *IVE BEEN UNDER JENDAS LATEST CAR AND I SAW  NO LEAD-
> 
> OR
> ...


A BARBELL MAYBE?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 13 2005, 04:01 PM~3808242
> *ANOTHER HOPPER!!!!!!!  SEE THE DIFFERENCE IN QUALITY BIG NICK?
> *



LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 13 2005, 04:55 PM~3808203
> *You know what Big Snotty (as most people call you) YOU AREN"T JACK SHIT TO any one in the Northwest... And nobody is going to ever respect you when you always be up in there business talkin about shit you have NO IDEA about..You are simply a person you LEADS Cheerleads that is.. We don't need plaques cause our FAMILY is about PEOPLE who care about each other it's NOT about a CHROME SHINNY PIECE OF METAL for us. And as far as LEAD!!! HA HA YOU ARE WRONG AGAIN we don't have a HOPPER any more DUMBASS.....................Enough i don't even know why I waste my time on you. WORTHLESS
> *


YOU HAVE A SHOWCAR?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THAT'S AN EYE CATCHER!









WHICH WOULD RATHER ROLL NICK? CAN'T TAKE NO BITCHES OUT IN THAT!!! NO BITCHES WANNA BE SEEN IN THAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Big-Snotty? Mad clever. :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 13 2005, 05:55 PM~3808203
> *You know what Big Snotty (as most people call you) YOU AREN"T JACK SHIT TO any one in the Northwest... And nobody is going to ever respect you when you always be up in there business talkin about shit you have NO IDEA about..You are simply a person you LEADS Cheerleads that is.. We don't need plaques cause our FAMILY is about PEOPLE who care about each other it's NOT about a CHROME SHINNY PIECE OF METAL for us. And as far as LEAD!!! HA HA YOU ARE WRONG AGAIN we don't have a HOPPER any more DUMBASS.....................Enough i don't even know why I waste my time on you. WORTHLESS
> *


Show Me something clean YOU SHOP has built.
props to you guys for Building a hopper out of a $900 g-body that stands up,No one has EVER seen that before. :uh: 

We build SHOW quaility cars out here that RIDE,RACE,and swing,WITH WET paint jobs,Murals,Chrome,Beat,T.V's,what ever you can think of,****** even got that REAL Gucci(Not the swapmeet foo-chi shit)on Cars that swang.
fucc riding that stocc or orange peel macco paint job bullshit.
Cali Started this shit,them Videos dont show shit like they use to,real cars nosing up like 61 and 64 drops putting it dowm.
Everyone likes that circus bull shit.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

No Disrespect to ALL NW ridas,There are some cool ass Homies up there(The NW chapter of the bIGG I,Bigg NiCC,Rider Chronicals etc) I was just adding my .02


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Fuck the bullshit, it's about representin' as WELL as making spectators happy. Pushin inches is what really counts in the end anyways, isn't it?

Hater's come a dime a dozen. People who can BUILD a scene and a culture in their neck of the woods are worth their weight in gold. Sure, ya gonna say I don't know shit about hoppin' or lowriders, but it can't be much different than music.... build it in your backyard then take it and show the world.

I know personally Jenda's have made a LOT of people feel welcome AND respected. Who cares what they've built ... who cares how they built it. They've SPAWNED a community of lowriders and been behind some of the most important shows in the entire Wet Coast. Sure Cali started it, but why try to keep it there? The more you network the more you can grow... and the more valueable it gets. Take it out the hood and show everyone the culture. It's worth taking a look at!

Fuck the ******* that try to grill up face to face because of their pride.... a real man isn't gon' let some punk ass kid who gets mad at some spoken word really get under his skin. That's why I'm a RIDER CHRONICLE, and I don't even OWN A FUCKIN CAR!

I'm a star of the streets in my own rights...... do ya homework.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 13 2005, 04:48 PM~3807715
> *wanna race?
> *


WELL, I AINT FROM CALI...AND I HAD A BUMPER MAGNET...WHICH I DO THINK ARE FUCKIN GAY, JUST DID IT TO PROVE A POINT...OH, YEAH IT HAD A FRONT BUMPER,,,TOO....I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE STREET CLEAN 50'' HOPPERS THAN A 120 INCH BUCKET.....BUT THAT AINT NO REASON TO COME AND CLOWN....SOME OF THESE PEOPLE WORK HARD TO FIT INTO THIS LOWRIDIN PLUZZLE, AND I THINK THE JENDAS DID A GOOD JOB.....I THINK YOU NEED TO POUR SOME MORE HENNESSY IN THOSE CUPS, AND BUILD YOUR OWN CAR ,TO YOUR OWN EXPECTIONS.....AND DON'T TRIP ON OTHER PEOPLE'S RIDES

YOU LOOK LIKE YOU BUILD SOME CLEAN ASS CARS, POST A TOPIS OF THAT...
INSTEAD OF TRIPPIN OFF ON SOMETHING YOU DON'T LIKE !!!!

YEA.AND I'LL RACE YOU.. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 13 2005, 03:59 PM~3807342
> *YOUNG HOOG VI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHERE'S THE HOP TAKING PLACE????????
> *


DAMN IS HOMIE ON HIS KNEES :uh: READING THE STICK :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

[attachmentid=275903]
:biggrin: THIS IS HOW IS THIS CHEERLEADER ROLLZ WHAT

AND IM A WHITE BOY DOIN IT FOR THOSE OF U WHO THINK COLORS MATTERS
WELL SAID BIGGZ


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2005, 05:30 PM~3808995
> *DAMN IS HOMIE ON HIS KNEES  :uh: READING THE STICK :0
> *


whatup homie, this drama on here is stupid huh ? who cares bout that
bull shit any wayz! people need to do what they do best. if you need to 
dogg good people like my family the JENDAS then ok, hope theres enough 
room in your shop for you and your head homie, I was there with paul under the car in question looking at what caleb was pointing out. how(nick) do you check
whats in question? do you know Nick, where you there? does any body have an idea ? Nick why did you leave so quick? you could of gotten it on tape. 

Well drama is what you do best (nick)!! if you need it for your tape then i guess thats how you do what your best at.

Caleb I got all the respect for you and the BIGG I you can Corey bout me homie,
i was rite there whit you dogg. 

scotty I dont Know you, and cali can build bad ass cars but you gotta admitt they got there share of shit boxes, people for get what its all about(hopping and lowriding) how does all this look like to youngsters and new comers to the sport.

egos, atitudes, hate, and drama will be the down fall of lowriding in the northwest. Dont think it wont spread. Then what happens to all the shops and classic lows
they will be made into hot rods. scary thought.

Nick get a car!!!

whats up Ryan cool partying with you and all the riders in the 503


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUCH LOVE BRO BLVD :biggrin:

REMEMBER


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

BIG UCE northwest


----------



## BILLY_CLINT (Nov 3, 2004)

LRM inspected at a LRM show with LRM rules on the bumper 

[attachmentid=276228]


But thats old news though, it got sold for 7g's... Can't hate on that even if you did get burnt for a stroker and some wet panties, quit hating player.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS WAS THE DAY HE SAID STREETSTARS HAD THREE HOUSE CALLS IN P TOWN

CATS OUT THE BAG.... HIS BOY MIKE TOLD ME THE STOPS WERE CALEB, JENDAS AND MY HOUSE

HERES A SNIPET OF WHAT HE SENT ME

ILL BE THERE SATURDAY

509-728-3946, THE DAY YOU WANT TO TAKE THIS PAST LOWRIDIN, TRY ME....... 


--------------------

STREET STARS # 2 STILL IN THE GAME, IS NOW OUT 509-728-3946


WHAT NICK DONT STILL DONT HAVE A CAR ?? WHATS UP WITH THE ELCO LS HOPPER HES BUILDING? MAN WE GONNA HAVE TO DO A APARTMENT CALL.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I fogot to mention the STREET STARS is a great DVD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 07:07 AM~3811979
> *THIS WAS THE DAY HE SAID STREETSTARS HAD THREE HOUSE CALLS IN P TOWN
> 
> CATS OUT THE BAG.... HIS BOY MIKE TOLD ME THE STOPS WERE CALEB, JENDAS AND MY HOUSE
> ...


i must have missed a page cause im lost, whats this about and when ?


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 14 2005, 07:07 AM~3811981
> *I fogot to mention the STREET STARS is a great DVD! :thumbsdown:
> *



WHY IS THERE TO MANY BUMPERS ON IT FOR CALI TASTE?????


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Sep 14 2005, 10:15 AM~3812617
> *WHY IS THERE TO MANY BUMPERS ON IT FOR CALI TASTE?????
> *


YO,I could have SWORN I put a thumbs up!If I fucc'ed up,my Bad.Sorry Nicc!
Its changed,but on the real,Its a great DVD.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SHIT IS TIGHT!! REAL GOOD QUALITY!!!!!! THE HOMIE IS "BIGFOOT"!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED TO HIRE HIM WHEN I BUY CRIB UP THERE!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:38 AM~3812762
> *SHIT IS TIGHT!! REAL GOOD QUALITY!!!!!!  THE HOMIE IS "BIGFOOT"!!!!!!!!!!!!  I NEED TO HIRE HIM WHEN I BUY CRIB UP THERE!!!!!!
> *


Dont forget about that goofy looking fool Lucky!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_CLINT_@Sep 13 2005, 11:36 PM~3811070
> *LRM inspected at a LRM show with LRM rules on the bumper
> 
> [attachmentid=276228]
> ...


HATING ON WHAT????????


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2005, 02:25 AM~3808939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the latest thing in chain bridges? J/P big homie! What's up Ron!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOU ALL NEED TO STOP GETTING BUTT HURT!! I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST WA. PEEPS OR OREGON PEEPS! SHIT I HAVE FAMILY UP THERE!!! JUST TALKING ABOUT THE CARS! BIG DEAL!!!!! SO EVERYBODY TAKE A BREATH AND HAVE A BEER ON ME!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 14 2005, 09:14 AM~3813020
> *YOU ALL NEED TO STOP GETTING BUTT HURT!! I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST WA. PEEPS OR OREGON PEEPS! SHIT I HAVE FAMILY UP THERE!!!  JUST TALKING ABOUT THE CARS! BIG DEAL!!!!!  SO EVERYBODY TAKE A BREATH AND HAVE A BEER ON ME!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


We will do that Scotty since your bar tab is 10g's..Oregon-Washington lets party and send Scotty the bill (BAR TAB).. j/k


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 14 2005, 06:14 PM~3813020
> *YOU ALL NEED TO STOP GETTING BUTT HURT!! I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST WA. PEEPS OR OREGON PEEPS! SHIT I HAVE FAMILY UP THERE!!!  JUST TALKING ABOUT THE CARS! BIG DEAL!!!!!  SO EVERYBODY TAKE A BREATH AND HAVE A BEER ON ME!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Can I have that beer in Vegas?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HOPEFULLY I'LL BE IN VEGAS!!!!!!!! I HATE THIS NEW GOVT.! ALWAYS PICKING ON THE LITTLE GUY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SINCE MY LIL HOMIE CALEB DOESN'T HAVE A COMPUTER HE TOLD ME TO POST THIS TO ALL THE NON-BELIEVERS AND BUSTERS ON HERE WHO ARE TALKING OUT OF THE SIDE OF THEIR NECK AND DON'T NO THE SCOOP! THIS HERE IS STRAIGHT FROM THE HORSE'S MOUTH!!! 

MY LIL HOMIE CALIEB FROM THE BIG "I" IN PORTLAND SAYS HE NEVER SPOKE TO THE JENDAS OR ANYBODY ON SAYING THEY WERE COOL WITH WHAT HAPPENED THIS PAST WEEKENED AT THE HOP! HE SAID THE JENDAS LET THEIR HOMIE GET OVER ON HIM AND HE GOT CHEATED! HE SAID HOMIE TOLD HIM TO CHECK THE CAR AND CALIEB DID AND CALIEB POINTED OUT THAT THE CAR WAS ALTERED BUT THEY GAVE HOMIE THE WIN ANYWAY!. CALIEB SAID IF ANYBODY HAS ANYTHING TO SAY THEY CAN CALL HIM 503-327-4193 OR GO TO HIS SHOP! HE SAID IF THE JENDAS OR THEIR PEEPS WANNA DO A HOUSE OR SHOP CALL HE SAID BRING IT ON!!!!!!!! HERE'S THE MAP IF YOU MOTHERFUCKERS GET SCARED AND LOST!!!!!!! SO ALL OF YOU WHO WANNA GET DOWN WITH THE HOMIE AND KNOW THE TRUTH HIT HIM UP! ONCE AGAIN THIS IS WHAT CALIEB WANTED ME TO POST UP SINCE HE DOESN'T HAVE A COMPUTER!!!!!! HE SAID RYAN AND THE JENDAS ARE LIARS AND CHEATERS!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THE MAP TO CALIEB!!!!!! 503-327-4193!!!!!!


----------



## CDIDDY (Aug 23, 2005)

yo nick chubs daddy here man that video was the shit man you wa hoe got it going on brosee you vegas!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 14 2005, 01:21 PM~3813927
> *THE MAP TO CALIEB!!!!!!  503-327-4193!!!!!!
> *


BIG TIME putting it down for the "I" out in P-town!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CALIEB SAID "ANYTIME, ANYPLACE!!!!!!" THAT'S HOW A REAL RIDER TALKS ON IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Killer Caleb talking that shit..what's next?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BAKERSFIELDHOMIE ABEL, IS ALL MAD AT ME CAUSE WHAT SCOTTY IS SAYING? O WELL THATS WHAT YOUR GOOD AT ALWAYS CRYING AND COMPLANING LIKE ALL THE TIMES YOU CALL AND SAID YOUR BUILDING A HOPPER AND ITS GONNA SERVE ZACK AND DEMO CAUSE THEY TALK SHIT TO YOU, WELL ITS BEEN 2 YEARS AND NOTHING, O WAIT YOU DID "BUY" A HOPPER LAST WEEKEND AND IT CHIPPED WELL A FOR EFFORT...



AND RIDER CHRONICLES RYAN, YOUR A FUCKIN GOOFY ASS NERDY BITCH, JUST CAUSE YOU WEAR YOUR HAT SIDE WAYS DONT MAKE YOU A GANGSTER YOU STUPID BITCH, YOUR VIDEO IS THE WORST I HAVE EVER SEEN, ITS LIKE A OLD ASS WESTERN MOVIE ALL BLURRY AND FUZZY, YOU HAVE A SLIDE SHOW ON THERE OF STILL PICTURES WTF AND YOU SHOW THE WHOLE HOP AND THEN YOU SHOW IT AGAIN IN SLOW MOTION LAME AND YOUR FILMING WITH A CAMERA PHONE BITCH I HAVE 10K IN CAMERAS ALONE ***, I HAVE MORE MONEY IN MY KIDS COLLEGE FUND THAN YOU MAKE ALL YEAR, I DONT HAVE A CAR OUT CAUSE I DONT HAVE THE TIME, I MANAGE A MULTI MILLION DOLLAR BUSSINESS, WHILE YOU MOP THE FLOR AT A PRODUCTION STUDIO BITCH, I SOLD 300+ DVDS IN YAKIMA AND 200+ IN SPOKANE DO THE MATH BITCH 20$ A PIECE NOT LIKE THAT JUNK YOU GIVE AWAY FOR 10$ AND STILL NOBODY BUSY THEM, SO FUCK YOU WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW ABOUT REAL LIFE SHIT, SO YOU MANAGED TO GET ENOUGH CREDIT TO CHARGE A LOWRIDER GOOD FOR YOU, I SEEN YOUR HOUSE AND ITS A SHIT BOX, I SEE WERE YOUR PRIORITYS ARE



AND BIGGZ FUCK YOU, YOU FAT ASS FUCKING MARSHMELLOW MAN LOOKING MOTHER FUCKER, YOUR A FUCKING DJ LOL YOUR A FUCKING JOKE BROKE JUST LIKE A-RUN CALEB TOLD ME YOU GOT EVICTED FROM THE PROJECTS CAUSE YOU COULDNT PAY THE RENT, BITCH THIS AINT SOUL TRAIN DJING IS FOR KIDS I HEARD YOUR MIXED TAPES THEY SUCK, CALEB SAID TO TELL YOU STREET STARS MAKES DVDS FOR REAL RIDERS FROM THE STREETS NOT FOR FAT ASS DJAYS BITCH SO FUCK YOU BE PROUD TO BE A RIDER CHRONICLE CAUSE YOU COULD NEVER BE A STREET STAR AND WTF IS PRESTON PROUD OF? HITTING 52? THE RECORD IS 58 LOSER GET OVER IT HE WAS ON MY JOCK LAST YEAR BEGGING FOR A STICKER BUT AFTER HE SAW KILO ON THE DVD CLOWNING HIS ASS HE DONT WANT TO BE ON NO MORE, O WELL GET MAD AT ME FOR WHAT KILO SAID IM OVER IT,



AND WHAT THE FUCK IS ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT WHY I LEFT EARLY, YOU WERE FUCKIN THERE THE SHOW WAS FUCKIN WEAK!!!!!!! AND I HAVE KIDS 3 HOURS AWAY FUCK STAYING ALL NIGHT AT A WEAK ASS SHOW..


AND BRANDI GET OVER YOURSELF IM NOT THE ONE TALKING SHIT LIKE YOU TOLD SCOTTY, CALEB TOLD HIM YOU GUYS CHEATED HIM, AND WHAT YOU THOUGH SCOTTY WASNT GONNA SHOW ME THE PM YOU SENT HIM YOU SAID I SHOULNT HAVE WENT TO YOUR SHOW CAUSE I HAVE NO LOVE FROM 503 WELL YOUR RIGHT THAT SHIT WAS LAME, EVERY SHOW YOU DO IS LAME, AND I HAVE NEVER HAD A CAR WELL I TELL YOU ABOUT MY FIRST ONE 64 2 DOOR ON TRIPLE GOLD ROADSTARS WHEN THEY COST 2500$ THATS WHEN I WAS 16, SO DONT ACT LIKE YOU KNOW ME, CAUSE THE PEOPLE WHO REALLY KNOW YOU THINK YOUR A JOKE, AND YOU DID HAVE LEAD IN THAT CUTLASS IT WAS IN THE SHOCK ABSORBERS, THATS WHY WHEN YOUR BUMPER FELL OFF AT DELTA PARK YOU HAD CHRIS STAND IN FRONT IF THEM ALL DAY SO WE WOULDNT SEE THE LIQUID LEAD, YOU WERE SNEAKY I ALMOST DIDNT SEE IT UNTILL JR AND TONY PIONTED OUT


CALEB JUST CALLED ME AND SAID FUCK ALL YOU HATERS YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE HE SAID PAUL WANTED HIM TO LOOSE SO HE LET THAT OTHER CAR SLIDE
HE SAID HE DONT HAVE NO FRIENDS IN THIS GAME EXCEPT FOR STREET STARS 
SO DONT GO AND PM SCOTTY SAYING NICK IS STARTING SHIT CAUSE ITS NOT NICK ITS CALEB THAT SAID THE JENDAS CHEATED HIM FROM HIS MOUTH, HE ALSO SAID THAT RYAN RIDER CHRONICLES IS AT THE SHOP ALL THE TIME TRYING TO GET EVERYONE AGAINST NICK CAUSE RIDER CHRONICLES VIDEOS ARE LAME, HE SAID ANY ONE CAN CALL HIM RIGHT NOW AND HELL TELL YOU FUCK YOU TOO BIG NICK AND CALEB ARE HOMEBOYS FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!


I SAID IT BEFORE ILL SAY IT AGAIN, I HAVE NEVER TAKIN THIS DVD SHIT SERIOUS ITS NOT MY REAL JOB, I HAVE A LIFE, KIDS, BUISNESS, SO *FUCK YOU IM OVER IT *:uh:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 14 2005, 10:13 AM~3813008
> *Is that the latest thing in chain bridges? J/P big homie! What's up Ron!!! :biggrin:
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS WOWZERS VEGAS GOT SOME HEATERS COMING OUT!


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WOWZERS SPOONDOGGIE DO WE NEED TO GET HATERADE BACK IN HERE FOR THE HATERS OR WHAT?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 14 2005, 02:40 PM~3814051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BAKERSFIELDHOMIE ABEL, IS ALL MAD AT ME CAUSE WHAT SCOTTY IS SAYING? O WELL THATS WHAT YOUR GOOD AT ALWAYS CRYING AND COMPLANING LIKE ALL THE TIMES YOU CALL AND SAID YOUR BUILDING A HOPPER AND ITS GONNA SERVE ZACK AND DEMO CAUSE THEY TALK SHIT TO YOU, WELL ITS BEEN 2 YEARS AND NOTHING, O WAIT YOU DID "BUY" A HOPPER LAST WEEKEND AND IT CHIPPED WELL A FOR EFFORT...
> ...


 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD 4 U BUILD A CAR- POST WHAT U GOT G- I AINT NUTTIN BUT COOL 2 U BRO- FROM GIVEN U A SHIRT 2 HELPING U PUT ON A STREET STARS STICKERS ON YOUR HOMIES CAR. IM GUNNA LEAVE THIS ONE ALONE- COME GET MY CROWN

503 BRO- I COULD BLAST MORE- BUT ILL HOLD ON 2 IT FOR NOW. GOOD SELL ALL THE DVDS U WANT- MY SHIT IS CRAPPY BUT IM VIDEO TAPING WHAT I CREATED, WITH PEOPLE I RESPECT AND SOME I CONSIDER FAMILY- 14 YEARS BRO--- ANYONE SEND ONE PICTURE THIS GUYS GOT I VE ASKED THREE FOUR TIMES- U CLAIM U GOT ALL THESE RIDERS POSTEM UP- ALL BIG NICKS CREW WHERE U AT DEFEND YOUR BOY POST WHAT HE GOT--- I GOT A GANG LOAD OF PICS ON DECK. BUT I AINT THAT ARAGENT. AGAIN WHAT U GOT

U GONNA SLAM ME FOR THE WAY I LOOK AND NOT WHAT I DO??? THATS NOT A RIDER HOMIE- U NEED A CLOSER LOOK IN THE MIRROR

KEEP SPITTIN I AINT GOIN THERE- FUCK POST YOUR TROPHIES ARTICLES WHATEVER I REALLY DONT GET U BRO.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HERES A GOOD ONE



Message Forwarded From BIG-SCOTTY

NOT THERE. IT WAS YOUR "FRIENDS" STREETSTARS TALKING ABOUT THE CAR. THEY DON'T HAVE THE BALLS TO POST SHIT UP. YOU GUYS ARE STILL MY FAMILY!!!


SO IM BROKE MONEY DONT MEAN SHIT WITHOUT A CAR- AINT U A RIDER U SHOULD KNOW BETTER


----------



## Lady of Funkshop (Sep 13, 2005)

Nick... Are you REALLY crying like a little bitch??? Boo fuckin Hoo! I saw your DVD Mr. "Street Starz". It wasn't all that great either. So YOU get over YOURSELF! 
Also... My brother has a reason to be proud. He did a great job on his own switch.
You are right... Kilo was talking shit to Preston, but then made an ass clown out of himself at Delta Park after the Lowrider Show. So you can go somewhere with that shit.
Dont hate. We all know you are jealous. It's sad really. I feel pitty for you. Really, I do. But, then again, I feel pitty for everyone on Welfare, so why should you be any different? 
Like you said... this isn't your real job... THANK GOD!!! Now go back to work, and stop making my taxes pay for your family. 

Hugs and kisses,
Jaime


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ASK SHUE- BIG TONY -WILL HOW FAKE I AM- OR SOMEONE THATS BEEN AROUND I SEEN THE SHIT U DRIVE WHAT THE FUCK- FUCK U SAYIN U GUNNA RUN UP ON MY HOUSE-- BRO I LET ALOT OF SHIT GO.


2006 BE ON YOUR OWN SWITCH BRING YOUR TITLE WITH YOUR NAME ON IT. U BUILD IT NOT YOUR FRIENDS WALLET- POST UP YOUR 2 BEDROOM PARTNER LET SEE WHO COMES 2 YOUR DEFENSE


----------



## Lady of Funkshop (Sep 13, 2005)

Also... who are you to talk about anyone being fat??? You didnt look to thin to me on Saturday.
But, I guess you can afford enough food with your food stamps!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> AND RIDER CHRONICLES RYAN, YOUR A FUCKIN GOOFY ASS NERDY BITCH, JUST CAUSE YOU WEAR YOUR HAT SIDE WAYS DONT MAKE YOU A GANGSTER YOU STUPID BITCH, YOUR VIDEO IS THE WORST I HAVE EVER SEEN, ITS LIKE A OLD ASS WESTERN MOVIE ALL BLURRY AND FUZZY, YOU HAVE A SLIDE SHOW ON THERE OF STILL PICTURES WTF AND YOU SHOW THE WHOLE HOP AND THEN YOU SHOW IT AGAIN IN SLOW MOTION LAME AND YOUR FILMING WITH A CAMERA PHONE BITCH I HAVE 10K IN CAMERAS ALONE ***, I HAVE MORE MONEY IN MY KIDS COLLEGE FUND THAN YOU MAKE ALL YEAR, I DONT HAVE A CAR OUT CAUSE I DONT HAVE THE TIME, I MANAGE A MULTI MILLION DOLLAR BUSSINESS, WHILE YOU MOP THE FLOR AT A PRODUCTION STUDIO BITCH, I SOLD 300+ DVDS IN YAKIMA AND 200+ IN SPOKANE DO THE MATH BITCH 20$ A PIECE NOT LIKE THAT JUNK YOU GIVE AWAY FOR 10$ AND STILL NOBODY BUSY THEM, SO FUCK YOU WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW ABOUT REAL LIFE SHIT, SO YOU MANAGED TO GET ENOUGH CREDIT TO CHARGE A LOWRIDER GOOD FOR YOU, I SEEN YOUR HOUSE AND ITS A SHIT BOX, I SEE WERE YOUR PRIORITYS ARE


Who the FUCK ARE YOU to call someone Goofy and Nerdy?? HAVE YOU LOOKED IN THE MIRROR FUCKSTICK? You PROBABLY can't AFFORD one. What the fuck do YOU know about being a "gangster"? You're from TRI-CITIES!!! HAHAHAHA You have 10K in cameras alone... you stole em or ho'd your mom out to make the money, we're really proud of you Nick :around: you have a kids college fund becuase your PARENTS set it up, or you had an INHERITANCE... because you're sure not smart enough to have EARNED that shit. You don't manage SHIT. Multi-Million Dollar Business.... what's that, McDonald's? You haven't sold shit either, except the few DVD's that people cop from here. Your DVD's are used for coasters by anyone who's smart. WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW ABOUT REAL LIFE SHIT, YOU TRI-CITIES HARDASS???????

[/quote]

AND BIGGZ FUCK YOU, YOU FAT ASS FUCKING MARSHMELLOW MAN LOOKING MOTHER FUCKER, YOUR A FUCKING DJ LOL YOUR A FUCKING JOKE BROKE JUST LIKE A-RUN CALEB TOLD ME YOU GOT EVICTED FROM THE PROJECTS CAUSE YOU COULDNT PAY THE RENT, BITCH THIS AINT SOUL TRAIN DJING IS FOR KIDS I HEARD YOUR MIXED TAPES THEY SUCK, CALEB SAID TO TELL YOU STREET STARS MAKES DVDS FOR REAL RIDERS FROM THE STREETS NOT FOR FAT ASS DJAYS BITCH SO FUCK YOU BE PROUD TO BE A RIDER CHRONICLE CAUSE YOU COULD NEVER BE A STREET STAR AND WTF IS PRESTON PROUD OF? HITTING 52? THE RECORD IS 58 LOSER GET OVER IT HE WAS ON MY JOCK LAST YEAR BEGGING FOR A STICKER BUT AFTER HE SAW KILO ON THE DVD CLOWNING HIS ASS HE DONT WANT TO BE ON NO MORE, O WELL GET MAD AT ME FOR WHAT KILO SAID IM OVER IT,
AND WHAT THE FUCK IS ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT WHY I LEFT EARLY, YOU WERE FUCKIN THERE THE SHOW WAS FUCKIN WEAK!!!!!!! AND I HAVE KIDS 3 HOURS AWAY FUCK STAYING ALL NIGHT AT A WEAK ASS SHOW..[/quote]

wow.... the pot is STILL calling the kettle... FAT ASS? HAHAHAHA.... at least I've got some SIZE fuckstick. You look like a fuckin OOMPA LOOMPA. It was HARD not to laugh when you tried to get buck. That was really cute, by the way. Funny thing is the cats you had back you told me after you left they just wanted to see what was happening, they weren't there to back you up. Do you REALIZE that the number of people that respect YOU compared to the number of people that HATE you.... it's crazy man. I sold a HELL of a lot more mix CD's Sunday than you did DVD's. Why? Because my shits NOT garbage. I CAN afford to keep making them. I AM a star in the streets cuzzin. May not be lowriding, but check the credentials. If you HAVE any sort of "clout" at all do the math. Find out who the fuck I really am. I don't even know who Caleb IS.... so why the fuck am I going to care about his opinion? Don't be mad because EVERYONE around you is TWICE the man you'll ever be. Don't be mad cuz you can't get laid. Don't be mad cuz you don't ride. Don't be mad cuz you're hated. Be mad because your mom didn't swallow you when she could have.

[/quote]

AND BRANDI GET OVER YOURSELF IM NOT THE ONE TALKING SHIT LIKE YOU TOLD SCOTTY, CALEB TOLD HIM YOU GUYS CHEATED HIM, AND WHAT YOU THOUGH SCOTTY WASNT GONNA SHOW ME THE PM YOU SENT HIM YOU SAID I SHOULNT HAVE WENT TO YOUR SHOW CAUSE I HAVE NO LOVE FROM 503 WELL YOUR RIGHT THAT SHIT WAS LAME, EVERY SHOW YOU DO IS LAME, AND I HAVE NEVER HAD A CAR WELL I TELL YOU ABOUT MY FIRST ONE 64 2 DOOR ON TRIPLE GOLD ROADSTARS WHEN THEY COST 2500$ THATS WHEN I WAS 16, SO DONT ACT LIKE YOU KNOW ME, CAUSE THE PEOPLE WHO REALLY KNOW YOU THINK YOUR A JOKE, AND YOU DID HAVE LEAD IN THAT CUTLASS IT WAS IN THE SHOCK ABSORBERS, THATS WHY WHEN YOUR BUMPER FELL OFF AT DELTA PARK YOU HAD CHRIS STAND IN FRONT IF THEM ALL DAY SO WE WOULDNT SEE THE LIQUID LEAD, YOU WERE SNEAKY I ALMOST DIDNT SEE IT UNTILL JR AND TONY PIONTED OUT
CALEB JUST CALLED ME AND SAID FUCK ALL YOU HATERS YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE HE SAID PAUL WANTED HIM TO LOOSE SO HE LET THAT OTHER CAR SLIDE
HE SAID HE DONT HAVE NO FRIENDS IN THIS GAME EXCEPT FOR STREET STARS 
SO DONT GO AND PM SCOTTY SAYING NICK IS STARTING SHIT CAUSE ITS NOT NICK ITS CALEB THAT SAID THE JENDAS CHEATED HIM FROM HIS MOUTH, HE ALSO SAID THAT RYAN RIDER CHRONICLES IS AT THE SHOP ALL THE TIME TRYING TO GET EVERYONE AGAINST NICK CAUSE RIDER CHRONICLES VIDEOS ARE LAME, HE SAID ANY ONE CAN CALL HIM RIGHT NOW AND HELL TELL YOU FUCK YOU TOO BIG NICK AND CALEB ARE HOMEBOYS FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!
I SAID IT BEFORE ILL SAY IT AGAIN, I HAVE NEVER TAKIN THIS DVD SHIT SERIOUS ITS NOT MY REAL JOB, I HAVE A LIFE, KIDS, BUISNESS, SO *FUCK YOU IM OVER IT *:uh:
[/quote]
:around: 

At least the Jenda's are DOING SOMETHING for LOWRIDING besides trying to ROB people with BIASED and FUCKED UP DVD's that supposedly PORTRAY the NW. You don't represent SHIT. You need to be buried with the shovel, then someone needs to bury the shovel. It's good to see you Street Stars sticking together. It's comforting to know that SOMEONE likes you. You're really not the waste of space that you come across as. Can I see some pictures of your kids dood? Do they look like trolls too? And your business... that one you manage... who REALLY owns it? We KNOW Street Stars isn't making loot like that. Nice try pencil dick.... go back to the Wonka factory with your fuckin' tears.

Oh yeah, I WILL shove that finger up your ass.

Nick, from all of us at Funk Shop DJ's... FUCK YOU!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 12:09 PM~3814223
> *ASK SHUE- BIG TONY -WILL HOW FAKE I AM- OR SOMEONE THATS BEEN AROUND I SEEN THE SHIT U DRIVE WHAT THE FUCK- FUCK U SAYIN U GUNNA RUN UP ON MY HOUSE-- BRO I LET ALOT OF SHIT GO.
> 2006 BE ON YOUR OWN SWITCH BRING YOUR TITLE WITH YOUR NAME ON IT. U BUILD IT NOT YOUR FRIENDS WALLET- POST UP YOUR 2 BEDROOM PARTNER  LET SEE WHO COMES 2 YOUR DEFENSE
> *



THATS FUCKIN FUNNY ASK ARUN I BOUGHT THAT BUILDING, AND THE NEW HOUSE I LIVE IN, KEEP BLASTIN, FUCKIN LAME


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

POST UP POST UP HOW ME ALL THOSE CARS IN THE YARD U BARKIN 2 ME ABOUT COME ON......

U WORK AT PAY DAY LOANS WITH THOSE LATE NIGHT MIDGET COMMERICAL.....AWWW SHIT .... THATS U???? DAMN U GOOD WITH THE CAMERA
U DONT U WHAT I DO OR WHAT I KNOW ITS GONNA STAY THAT WAY. BRO U TOLD ME U SPENT 30 DOLLARS FOR SOMEONE TO TEACH YOU TO DO IT... RUMER IS A-RUN DID MOST IT. MAN YOU DIDNT EVEN GIVE 503 MIKE ANY DVDS?? DAMN- MAN I TRY 2 TAKE CARE OF MY FRIENDS- THATS WHAT U DONT GET FOR ME ITS NOT ABOUT LOOT.


EVERYTHING I DO IS SELF TAUGHT


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Notice the RIDER CHRONICLE stickers on those turntables? I'd rather be a RIDER CHRONICLE then a "STREET STAR" .... because I AM a STAR of the streets!!! Thousands of people come to see me Nick... I've been all over the COUNTRY with those two turntables you see right there. Where has your ride been? Oh yeah, your camera you got with the inheritance check has gone places with you, but your work is STILL GARBAGE.

Keep talkin shit Oompa Loompa. I got ALL DAY to run you in the dirt. I can get all KINDS of soldiers to flood these message boards and do the same. Go ahead and test me. 

Oh yeah, one more thing. Someone told me you left because you pissed your pants because you were scared Sunday.... and you didn't want everyone to see that you had wet yourself. Is this true?


----------



## Lady of Funkshop (Sep 13, 2005)

Is Nick STIL crying??? WOW! Should I come change your diaper??? Fuckin baby!


----------



## Lady of Funkshop (Sep 13, 2005)

I think it's cute that you ONLY come up and talk shit with a whole group of people with you... and when you know there are COPS around to protect you... The only other time you talk shit is on here. It's comical... REALLY it is!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 01:03 PM~3814179
> *HERES A GOOD ONE
> Message Forwarded From BIG-SCOTTY
> 
> ...


I DIDN'T WRITE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I WROTE "FRIENDS". AND YES WE ARE FAMILY BUT WE NEED TO KEEP IT REAL!!!!!! THIS IS ABOUT CARS ONCE AGAIN. SO LET'S HOP AND KEEP RIDING THE RIGHT WAY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRO I EVEN CAME TO YOU AND ASKED YOU LIKE A MAN HOW U FELT ABOUT ME TAPING- U EVEN HELPED ME OUT- WHY THE CHANGE?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOU CAN COME DOWN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS BETWEEN CALIEB AND THE JENDAS NOT US!! WHAT YOU AND NICK AHVE GOING IS BETWEEN YOU TWO NOT ME. I TREAT EVERYBODY THE SAME WITH LOVE!!! YOU'RE ALWAYS WELCOME AT SUPER NATURAL! I JUST KEEP IT REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LET'S GET BACK TO THE CLEAN CARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm not familiar with this area but aren't you guys in the same vicinity? If so, with all this animosity shouldn't this be handled like men and not on the computer..I hear alot of mudslinging that could be stopped with one visit..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FOR THE RECORD BRO MASS RESPECT FOR THE NATURAL CREW BELIEVE THAT, I DONT MAKE SHIT UP THOUGH CALEB IS MY DOG AND I AINT TRYIN TO CHANGE IT- HES A HOMIE FOR REAL NOT JUST AT THE SHOWS- THAT CAT SO COOL HE GAVE ME A 94 PARTS CAR

THATS LOVE TO THE CHEERLEADER NERD- WHAT I GOTTA DO GET A DICKIES JUMPSUIT 2 GET U 2 LIKE ME? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 14 2005, 01:44 PM~3814508
> *I'm not familiar with this area but aren't you guys in the same vicinity? If so, with all this animosity shouldn't this be handled like men and not on the computer..I hear alot of mudslinging that could be stopped with one visit..
> *


YOUR RIGHT BRO THE NORTHWEST CAN GET LIKE THAT AT TIMES.


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ok Im not gonna go down the Im better than you are road... the people who mater to me know what IM capable of... Nick if you got beef with me I wanna hear my door bell ring and we can settle it in the driveway until then keep my name outcha fuckin mouth!


----------



## J. French (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 01:20 PM~3814303
> *POST UP POST UP HOW ME ALL THOSE CARS IN THE YARD U BARKIN 2 ME ABOUT COME ON......
> 
> U WORK AT PAY DAY LOANS WITH THOSE LATE NIGHT MIDGET COMMERICAL.....AWWW SHIT .... THATS U???? DAMN U GOOD WITH THE CAMERA
> ...


Damnit I misread :{ Sorry RC


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 14 2005, 12:44 PM~3814508
> *I'm not familiar with this area but aren't you guys in the same vicinity? If so, with all this animosity shouldn't this be handled like men and not on the computer..I hear alot of mudslinging that could be stopped with one visit..
> *



YOUR RIGHT-
BRO IVE NEVER HAD SOMEONE BEEF AT ME LIKE THAT- ILL KEEP IT OFF LINE.
BUT I STILL WANT PICS.

MR. 1ST POST WERE DID I CAME I HAD A BETTER VIDEO??? THATS STUPID IM TALKIN CARS YALL TAKEN IT SOMEWHERE ELSE.

I HAVE HAD BETTER LOWRIDERS I WILL SAY THAT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 01:45 PM~3814513
> *FOR THE RECORD BRO MASS RESPECT FOR THE NATURAL CREW BELIEVE THAT, I DONT MAKE SHIT UP THOUGH CALEB IS MY DOG AND I AINT TRYIN TO CHANGE IT- HES A HOMIE FOR REAL NOT JUST AT THE SHOWS- THAT CAT SO COOL HE GAVE ME A 94 PARTS CAR
> 
> THATS LOVE TO THE CHEERLEADER NERD- WHAT I GOTTA DO GET A DICKIES JUMPSUIT 2 GET U 2 LIKE ME? :cheesy:
> *


CALIEB TOLD ME TO POST IT UP BECAUSE HE WANTED HIS TURN TO SPEAK ON IT!! LIKE I SAID THOSE ARE HIS WORDS! SO CALL HIM UP AND TALK TO DUDE MAN TO MAN. HE JUST WANTED TO SAY WHAT WENT DOWN. BUT I LOVE THE GREAT wHITE NORTH AND ALL THE GOOD BEER AND FOREST!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHYS IT GOTTA BE WHITE??

SPEAK ON KILLER CALEB- HE GOT ALOT 2 SAY ON VOL. 2 :biggrin: 






:biggrin:


----------



## J. French (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 14 2005, 01:15 PM~3814271
> *THATS FUCKIN FUNNY ASK ARUN I BOUGHT THAT BUILDING, AND THE NEW HOUSE I LIVE IN, KEEP BLASTIN, FUCKIN LAME
> *


Hey genius first off save the caps for your 90 y/o grandmomma we all can read clear enough we don't need to see them. Second, no disrespect to the fellas doing what they do around here, but you are in YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMA. I repeat YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMA shouldn't you be loading onions into a truck somewhere over there? "I buy my hydros off my onion slangin money". Third, who cares what you think? I repeat "Who cares what you think?" You are acting like a punk bitch on the net, like Spanky said put away ya I-net Gangsta keyboard and settle it like fellas. "I'm this and your that, I'm better then you and you are this." Fuck, sake, put away your caps lock key, put away your virus, and your car pictures go to some place out away when you come back down here and get that McDonald's treatment from Biggz SERVED ALL DAY. For the record the fat "marshmellow" man probably could roll you up more times then joints rolled up in a Cheech and Chong movie. Once again it's YAKIMA... I mean shit how HOOD are you in Yakima, talking shit over the net from YAKIMA... oh man, btw don't give me that, "Come to my city" shit cause of course all 5 of ya folks of the town of 20 could jack us! 


HAHAHA Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakima, no disrespect to folks out there but if PORTLAND ain't hood, how is YAKIMA hood?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ISN'T THAT WHAT THEY CALL IT!! CAN'T BE THE SUNNY NORTH!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

BIG TONY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS EVERYONE TAKE A FUCKING CHILL PILL DAMN THE NW IS LOOKING LIKE SHIT RIGHT NOW TAKE THIS BEAF TO THE PHONES OR PM LEAVE IT OUT OF THE NW POSTS CAUSE LOWRIDING IS GOING DOWN AS IT IS UP HERE THE RIDERS RIDE FOR SURE BUT THIS SHIT AINT GOOD FOR REAL RIDERS OR PART TIME RIDERS WHATEVER FUCK KNOCK THIS SHIT OFF ITS FUCKING REDICULOUS PERIOD


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 03:07 PM~3814672
> *WHYS IT GOTTA BE WHITE??
> 
> SPEAK ON KILLER CALEB- HE GOT ALOT 2 SAY ON VOL. 2 :biggrin:
> ...


cAUSE THATS ALL i SEE IN THOSE vIDEOS UP THERE.
i HAVE TO WATCH THEM WEARING SUN GLASSES WITH THAT BRIGHT ASS SKIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

You ainy Lying Cuzz,alot of fools are making the NW look like SUCCAS!
bIG NiCC,Rider Chronicles,I enjoyed BOTH Video,s(And this is coming from a Cali *****)and you two are cool in my bOok!
Keep the drama off the internet!


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2005, 03:20 PM~3814762
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY IS EVERYONE TAKE A FUCKING CHILL PILL DAMN THE NW IS LOOKING LIKE SHIT RIGHT NOW TAKE THIS BEAF TO THE PHONES OR PM LEAVE IT OUT OF THE NW POSTS CAUSE LOWRIDING IS GOING DOWN AS IT IS UP HERE THE RIDERS RIDE FOR SURE BUT THIS SHIT AINT GOOD FOR REAL RIDERS OR PART TIME RIDERS WHATEVER FUCK KNOCK THIS SHIT OFF ITS FUCKING REDICULOUS PERIOD
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THAT'S WHY I POSTED CALIEB'S COMMENTS SO FOOLS CAN CALL HIM ON IT DIRECT!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Okay okay, you are right Big Tony Tone...... give me his address and I WILL make a house call. Shit, I probably won't even do it myself, not worth the gas to put an Oompa Loompa in check..... but I got mad homies, fans, and people out there in the Tri-Cities area. Our DJ crew is pretty well known around those parts. I'll send a delivery service house call


----------



## J. French (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 14 2005, 02:34 PM~3814888
> *Okay okay, you are right Big Tony Tone...... give me his address and I WILL make a house call.  Shit, I probably won't even do it myself, not worth the gas to put an Oompa Loompa in check..... but I got mad homies, fans, and people out there in the Tri-Cities area.  Our DJ crew is pretty well known around those parts.  I'll send a delivery service house call
> *


I think his address is 1840 Chocolate Way, Willy Wonka, Penn.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 14 2005, 02:34 PM~3814888
> *Okay okay, you are right Big Tony Tone...... give me his address and I WILL make a house call.  Shit, I probably won't even do it myself, not worth the gas to put an Oompa Loompa in check..... but I got mad homies, fans, and people out there in the Tri-Cities area.  Our DJ crew is pretty well known around those parts.  I'll send a delivery service house call
> *


I NEED SOME 1200'S!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2005, 02:20 PM~3814762
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY IS EVERYONE TAKE A FUCKING CHILL PILL DAMN THE NW IS LOOKING LIKE SHIT RIGHT NOW TAKE THIS BEAF TO THE PHONES OR PM LEAVE IT OUT OF THE NW POSTS CAUSE LOWRIDING IS GOING DOWN AS IT IS UP HERE THE RIDERS RIDE FOR SURE BUT THIS SHIT AINT GOOD FOR REAL RIDERS OR PART TIME RIDERS WHATEVER FUCK KNOCK THIS SHIT OFF ITS FUCKING REDICULOUS PERIOD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Check www.craigslist.com homie... there's ALWAYS people on there sellin' em. We're tryin to find another set ourselves. 

BIGGZ DROPPINGZ 5.0 COMING SOON!! TITLED "NEW, OLD, AND DIRTY - AN ODE TO THE SOUTH".... DON'T SLEEP!!

BIGGZ DROPPINGZ 6.0 SHORTLY AFTER!! TITLED "MAH BACKYARD - KEEPIN' IT WESTFUL" .... ALL WEST COAST TRACKS!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 14 2005, 02:34 PM~3814888
> *Okay okay, you are right Big Tony Tone...... give me his address and I WILL make a house call.  Shit, I probably won't even do it myself, not worth the gas to put an Oompa Loompa in check..... but I got mad homies, fans, and people out there in the Tri-Cities area.  Our DJ crew is pretty well known around those parts.  I'll send a delivery service house call
> *


IM NOT GIVING NO ONE ADDY OUT EVEN IF I KNEW IT I WOULDN'T EVEN GIVE YOURS OUT BUT WHAT I WAS SAYING IS LETS,LET THE NW REP THE BEST WAY IT CAN AND ALL THIS ARGUING BACK AND FORTH ( AND I SAY THIS TO EVERYBODY) IS PLAIN DUMB TAKE IT OFF THE NET CHALK IT UP AS WORDS IS IT REALLY THAT SERIOUS DAMN IF SOMEONE HAS BEAF WITH SOME ONE CALL THEM PM THEM SET UP A TIME(PRIVATLEY NO ON HERE OPENLY) AND HANDLE IT """PEACEFULLY""" AND FOR THE RECORD ITS "YIKIMA" AS YOUNG HOG SAID IT


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

YIKima... sounds like HICKima....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FUCK IT,
IM COMIN OUT WITH RIDER POCKET PROTECTORS NEXT YEAR.

WE BRINGIN A TROPHY FOR THE BIGGEST CHEERLEADER


GEZZZ GUYS I HOPE I WIN-

BIG SCOTTY IM SENDING YOU VIDEO OF MY LAME ASS SERVING DOUBLES WITH MY SINGLE LAST YEAR- OWN MY OWN ON MY OWN ON MY OWN


IM SPEAKIN TRUTHS




503 997 7188 DVDS AT A DISCOUNT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 02:50 PM~3815052
> *FUCK IT,
> IM COMIN OUT WITH RIDER POCKET PROTECTORS NEXT YEAR.
> 
> ...


SEND IT HOMIE. I GOT LOVE FOR YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 02:50 PM~3815052
> *FUCK IT,
> IM COMIN OUT WITH RIDER POCKET PROTECTORS NEXT YEAR.
> 
> ...


I want a pocket protector... and we should get the cheerleader trophy FOO! We can't get a funkin HOP trophy! Even for the Fat Man! 

And I busted two microphone cables AND a microphone that was dropped! NOW WHAT?? hahaha


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HEY GUYS LOOK AT THIS MAYBE IT WILL CALM SOME OF YOU GUYS DOWN A BIT :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont have nothing but love and respect for the people in all corners of these arguements, some are closer than others but regardless... Lets stop talking shit like this, cuz next thing you know it will be at the show, someones gonna know someone with a pistol right in front of some innocent little kid :thumbsdown:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SEND ME ONE TOO!iLL CALL KITA TO MY HOUSE WHEN I GET IT SO HE CAN PEEP IT!


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 03:50 PM~3815052
> *FUCK IT,
> IM COMIN OUT WITH RIDER POCKET PROTECTORS NEXT YEAR.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 14 2005, 02:56 PM~3815108
> *I dont have nothing but love and respect for the people in all corners of these arguements, some are closer than others but regardless... Lets stop talking shit like this, cuz next thing you know it will be at the show, someones gonna know someone with a pistol right in front of some innocent little kid  :thumbsdown:
> *


TRUE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Big Tony, she looks WAY too mean........

Here's a shot for YOU...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 14 2005, 02:59 PM~3815146
> *Big Tony, she looks WAY too mean........
> 
> Here's a shot for YOU...
> ...


MAN WHAT I WOULD HAVE DONE TO HER IF I GOT HER ALONE IN A BED IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALL OVER HA HA HA YA KATE DOES LOOK A LITTLE MEAN BUT THAT ASS OF HERS IS OH MY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

AW SHIT BIG TONY THE PIMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

DAMN ALL THESE WATCHERS 8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BIGTONY, B_A_RIDER, v low, BIGGZ, A-Run, RAGSEVEN, RIDERCHRONICLES

AND NOTHING TO SAY THAT GOOD IF YOU CAN'T SAYING NOTHING GOOD SAY NOTHING :biggrin: INCREASE THE PEACE DO YOUR BEST FORGET THE REST DON'T BE DICKS IN 2006 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2005, 03:08 PM~3815231
> *DAMN ALL THESE WATCHERS 8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BIGTONY, B_A_RIDER, v low, BIGGZ, A-Run, RAGSEVEN, RIDERCHRONICLES
> 
> ...


I just had some Johnsonville Cheddar Sausages and Velveeta shells and cheddar for lunch! That was GOOD! So I'm SAYIN IT!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL BRO I DIDNT GET TO SHOOT ONE 2 KITA LAST TIME I SAW HIM. ASK KITA HOW I RIDE MAN HE IS SOMEONE WHO COUNTS 2 ME. ASK HIM HOW STARTED THE USO CHAPTER IN P TOWN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOU A USO BROTHER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 14 2005, 09:08 AM~3812965
> *HATING ON WHAT????????
> *


I was just bullshittin around with you homie... I didnt realize that it was about to turn NW war zone for another year  

DONT BE DICKS IN 2006 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

There's only a few individuals that are at war.... and I'm NOT the type of dood to hold you accountable for who you're cool with. Just because there is ONE PERSON in the WORLD that I don't like right now and I'd love to be able to spit in his face and knock him a few inches shorter than he already is, doesn't mean I've got a problem with anyone else. I'm sure we'll handle our beef in DUE time. I'm ready to BBQ! 

Mad love and respect to EVERYONE in the game.... regardless of your role. A CULTURE and a SCENE takes many aspects and jobs to complete the bigger picture. It's good to see that all pieces of the puzzle are coming together!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U COOL WITH IM COOL WITH YOU

USO TAT ON MY RIGHT ARM HOMIE, IM A FOUNDER NOT A MEMBER AS FOR MY CHEAP EQUIPTMENT - CHECK AN UPCOMING STREETCUSTOMS MAG. SHOT A SPREAD FOR THE JENDAS SHOW IN SUPPORT OF CHAGO- FOR FREE TELL ME MY PICS ARE CRAP 2.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIGGZ IN NEED MY GHETTO CAMERA BACK-- I GOTS SOME PICS TO POST

ILL POST MY SHIT BOX


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

It's all good, I didn't even use it pimp...... thanks though bruddah!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

The Gladiator Series raised good money to donate to the childrens leukimia fund in the name of my homeboy Chago R.I.P.

Thats a positive thing that deserves good words and respect from all in my opinion. Thanks for making it possible Brandy! And I see why you and Paul keep telling me your gonna retire, I dont blame you with all this hate towards you out here. Keep doing good family, cuz i'd feel bad for them if they brought out that 1%


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

did i see someone sayin somethin about cheerleaders?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AH OH,

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

You know, its a fucking shame that you guys are fighting over some bullshit... A small lowriding crowd, portland, tri-cities, Yakima, etc... and you guys are fucking each other in the ass over some bullshit... C'mon guys, you guys can do better... Its nice to have some shit talking in person and on the internet. 

the fact that you guys bring killer caliebs name on layitlow is a bitch... My big homie doesn't even come on layitlow and his name everywhere... I know only a few of you guys and have mad love for what you guys are doing up north... and believe me, its a fucking shame having to see a small lowriding community bitch each other out like there's no tomorrow--and all about what? fucking nonsense...

Yes, Calieb was upset that he didn't get the win, but other than that, that's it... Life continues as he said... I just got off the phone with him and told him not to talk about certain issues i.e. with people who get online... why? because Calieb isn't online and any motherfucker can add some shit or take off some shit that he put... So really guys... if the person isn't online, don't bring him up...


Big Nick, and Rhyders Chronicles, you two guys have showed me nothing but love... i.e. Big Nick, we've been homies for a while now and all that yapping really doesn't look good. I know you two are grown up so homies... one of you show some pride and go quiet... Let the crazy person talk the shit, as he will be frowned upon as the lunatic...

Other than that... I hope you guys can settle your issues; which I think the girl on top of the bed did that hehhe... she does look good too... been waiting to see a big pic of her and now i'm happy boohahahaha...



Nacho
I'm nacho Puppet...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

fuck it, i'm calling everyone out... this is the hottest shit without bumpers in Crenshaw right now... :biggrin: single pump too!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

come on...I wasn't sayin let's all be friends..I was sayin istead of arguing on the internet throw down in person and put it on film... :biggrin: Geez you guys were starting to sound like the KC boys last year.. :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SORRY FELLAS IT GOT TO THIS LEVEL. HERE ARE SOME MORE FACTS. I HAVE SEVERAL PEOPLE I CONSIDER CLOSE TO ME AND ARE SOME REAL PLAYERS OF THE GAME EFFECTED BY THESE ONE SIDED COMMENTS. I TRY TO SPEAK FOR MYSELF. YOU GOTTA UNDERSTAND IVE KNOWN THE JENDAS FOR MANY YEARS, OVER THE LAST COUPLE I FEEL I HAVE BEFREIND MANY MORE. I JUST TRY TO GIVE BACK AND PROMOTE WHAT I LIKE THATS IT- I DO IT FOR ME FIRST. AS OF RIGHT NOW THIS GROUP OF INDIVIDUALS HAVE NO INTENT TO DO THIS SHIT UP HERE ANYMORE. THATS FUCKED UP. I LESSON I HAVE LEARNED THIS LIL SHIT IS A VERY POWERFUL TOOL- WATCH WHAT U DO WITH IT. EVERYONE WHO TALKED SHIT FOR OTHERS FUCK U. I WANT TO TRY TO KEEP IT TO A LOWRIDIN LEVEL. I WILL BE IN CHEHALIS 2006 WITH SWITCH IN HAND AND A HOPE THAT THIS SHIT IS OVER WITH. WHAT GETS ME THE MOST IS IT STARTED OUT FOR THE BENEFIT OF SICK CHILDREN 
THIS SHIT GOT ME MESSED UP. IM GONNA SIGN OFF FOR A WHILE... THANKS FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT!! THE GARBAGE RAFFLE ENDS SOON... GOOD LUCK...

KEEP A LOOK OUT FOR RIDERS 2 PLEASE CHECK OUT THE WEB SITE SOMETIME
ANY QUESTION TO BULLSHIT CLOWN ME WHATEVER MY CELLY
503 997 7188

CHEHALIS COUNT DOWN BEGINS


I LL MAKE UP SOME NEW CHEERS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

COME ON PEOPLE LETS NOT LET SOME MOMENTARY BAD BLOOD RUIN THE RIDER IN YOU THIS DUMB ASS BEAIF AND DRAMA OVER HOPPING HAS ALOT OF MY FRIENDS SECOND GUESSING ON WEATHER ITS ALL WORTH DOING THIS YOU KNOW WHAT I TOLD THEM YES IT IS DON'T LET OTHERS RUIN IT FOR YOU IF THIS SHIT PUTS THE NW EVEN FARTHER OFF THE MAP YOU ALL AND A MEAN ALL :angry: ARE GUNNA HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME :angry:  :uh: :biggrin: SO KNOCK THIS SHIT OFF AND LETS GET BACK TO HAVEING THIS SHIT FUN THAT WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT DAMN WHY IS IT ALWAYS LOWRIDERS THAT HAVE TO TAKE IT OFF THE PLAYING FEILD IM SURE ALOT OF YOU WATCH SPORTS WHAT DO YOU SEE COME GAME TIME ITS ON, AFTER THE GAME ITS KICK IT TIME THAT THE WAY MOST PEOPLE FEAL ABOUT THE HOP IN THE PIT ITS CAR AGAINST CAR IT SHOULDN'T BECOME BUILDER ABOUT TO FIGHT BUILDER LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING IF YOU HAVE TO RUN YOU MOUTH THEN YOU BETTER GET BACK IN THE TRUNK AND MAKE THE CAR HOTTER AND WORK BETTER YOU ALL SEEN THE TAPES I AM NO WHERE NEAR THE BEST THE NW AS BUT I DO WHAT I CAN DO AND DO IT PEACFULLY AND QUEITLY AND I FEAL I GET ALONG WITH MOST PEOPLE OUT THERE BECUASE I DON'T GIVE A FUCK IF MY CAR BEATS YOURS OR THEIRS AS LONG AS IM HAVING FUN THEN IM HAPPY ENOUGH BABBLING BY ME EVERYONE TAKE A CHILL KATE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

WOWZERS SHE FUCKING HOT OH YEAH RA RA SHH BOOM BAH!! HA! STREETSTARS BITCH!


----------



## RAGSEVEN (Aug 17, 2005)

HI BIG BOYS STREETSTARS ON LOCATION OCT 04 VEGAS BABY!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 14 2005, 09:38 PM~3817680
> *you're the white guy in the chapter so what are you talking about hahahaha :0  :biggrin:
> *


Just cause I have light skin fuccer,dont make me white!


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

YO NICK! I got my DVD's today, and MAN am I greatful! Thanx a bunch bro!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:00 PM~3818141
> *COME ON PEOPLE LETS NOT LET SOME MOMENTARY BAD BLOOD RUIN THE RIDER IN YOU THIS DUMB ASS BEAIF AND DRAMA OVER HOPPING HAS ALOT OF MY FRIENDS SECOND GUESSING ON WEATHER ITS ALL WORTH DOING THIS YOU KNOW WHAT I TOLD THEM YES IT IS DON'T LET OTHERS RUIN IT FOR YOU IF THIS SHIT PUTS THE NW EVEN FARTHER OFF THE MAP YOU ALL AND A MEAN ALL :angry:  ARE GUNNA HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME  :angry:    :uh: :biggrin:  SO KNOCK THIS SHIT OFF AND LETS GET BACK TO HAVEING THIS SHIT FUN THAT WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT DAMN WHY IS IT ALWAYS LOWRIDERS THAT HAVE TO TAKE IT OFF THE PLAYING FEILD IM SURE ALOT OF YOU WATCH SPORTS WHAT DO YOU SEE COME GAME TIME ITS ON, AFTER THE GAME ITS KICK IT TIME THAT THE WAY MOST PEOPLE FEAL ABOUT THE HOP IN THE PIT ITS CAR AGAINST CAR  IT SHOULDN'T BECOME BUILDER ABOUT TO FIGHT BUILDER LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING IF YOU HAVE TO RUN YOU MOUTH THEN YOU BETTER GET BACK IN THE TRUNK AND MAKE THE CAR HOTTER AND WORK BETTER YOU ALL SEEN THE TAPES I AM NO WHERE NEAR THE BEST THE NW AS BUT I DO WHAT I CAN DO AND DO IT PEACFULLY AND QUEITLY AND I FEAL I GET ALONG WITH MOST PEOPLE OUT THERE BECUASE I DON'T GIVE A FUCK IF MY CAR BEATS YOURS OR THEIRS AS LONG AS IM HAVING FUN THEN IM HAPPY ENOUGH BABBLING BY ME EVERYONE TAKE A CHILL KATE :biggrin:
> *


RI GOT MAD LOVE FOR YA TONE... AND MAD LOVER FOR ALL THE NW RYDAS.... you commin next weekend to chaney?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

PLEASE let ot be known that there is NO issue between Cali and the NW.
Alot of this is internet Ball busting,try not to take the shit talking too serious.WE DONt.
There is also no problem between us and Street Stars OR Rider Chronicles.BOTH are good videos,and BOTH guys seem cool to me.

Stop worrying about the Bullshit and LOWRIDE!
Fucc what ME or anyone else thinks,as long as you doing your thing.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 14 2005, 08:48 PM~3817728
> *You know, its a fucking shame that you guys are fighting over some bullshit... A small lowriding crowd, portland, tri-cities, Yakima, etc... and you guys are fucking each other in the ass over some bullshit... C'mon guys, you guys can do better... Its nice to have some shit talking in person and on the internet.
> 
> the fact that you guys bring killer caliebs name on layitlow is a bitch... My big homie doesn't even come on layitlow and his name everywhere... I know only a few of you guys and have mad love for what you guys are doing up north... and believe me, its a fucking shame having to see a small lowriding community bitch each other out like there's no tomorrow--and all about what? fucking nonsense...
> ...


  you guys seemed to have ignored my motherfucking post!!! hahaha j.k. guys... 

Anyway, i'm repping TRI-CITIES with Big Rick in WA hehehe... 
RICK!!! Come down to portland in two weeks cao, or imma have to go to tri-cities and invite you to eat hehehe lol


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TONE, 

we need one of these in every rydas bedrooms


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Calieb does not come online, he has no computer to come online... So rest assure, he did not post anything on layitlow... So whatever has been said about "Calieb" saying something; please disregard it... 


Big Nick & Ryan, I know you guys are both friends of Calieb, so if you need to clear anything up, you guys can just give him a call and that's it... I really can't get involved in this since it has nothing to do with me... All three of you are my boys and well... just get together, and resolve your issues... Or I will beat all you three up at the same time with some Salads and water... (can't eat tacos or beer since the heartattack, yeah I know it sucks  )


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn homie, a heart attack, hope you've been doing good, well at least i can see your eatin well, that's a start


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 01:45 PM~3822282
> *I just wanted to let everyone know that Calieb does not come online, he has no computer to come online... So rest assure, he did not post anything on layitlow... So whatever has been said about "Calieb" saying something; please disregard it...
> Big Nick & Ryan, I know you guys are both friends of Calieb, so if you need to clear anything up, you guys can just give him a call and that's it... I really can't get involved in this since it has nothing to do with me... All three of you are my boys and well... just get together, and resolve your issues... Or I will beat all you three up at the same time with some Salads and water... (can't eat tacos or beer since the heartattack, yeah I know it sucks  )
> *



only credible quotes that come straight from Calieb are from two people, Big Nick, and Ryan, since ryan was with Calieb last night...


However, you guys should crush this topic and just start something new and friendly... all of the above is a thing of the past and now its about tomorrow...


Nacho








Big nick, if you lose weight, will you be little nick? hehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HEY MY NORTHERN BROS. AND SISTERS IF I OFFEND OR TRIGGERED ANY ANIMOSITY I'M VERY SORRY AND I APOLOGIZE!!!! MISCOMMUNICATION HAPPENED AND SHIT BOILED OVER. SO LET'S BE MEN AND WOMEN ABOUT IT AND LET'S KEEP RIDING!!!!! WE HAVE MORE IMPORTANT THINGS IN NEW ORLEANS AND MISSISSIPPI TO WORRY ABOUT!!!!!! SO ONCE AGAIN I APOLOGIZE AND LET'S KEEP RIDIN'! PEACE!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 14 2005, 12:40 PM~3814051
> *AND BIGGZ FUCK YOU, YOU FAT ASS FUCKING MARSHMELLOW MAN LOOKING MOTHER FUCKER, YOUR A FUCKING DJ LOL YOUR A FUCKING JOKE BROKE JUST LIKE A-RUN CALEB TOLD ME YOU GOT EVICTED FROM THE PROJECTS CAUSE YOU COULDNT PAY THE RENT, BITCH THIS AINT SOUL TRAIN DJING IS FOR KIDS I HEARD YOUR MIXED TAPES THEY SUCK
> *


I was fenna go off before I realized there was another Biggz on the board. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

And to think I was gonna invite all you ass holes over for thanksgiving :uh: :biggrin: Jus Kiddin  But seriously though nobody can come over for thanksgiving :ugh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_CLINT_@Sep 13 2005, 01:37 PM~3806609
> *If that undercarrige costed you anything near 7 grand then you got burnt.
> *


YOU GOT BURNT WAITING 2 YEARS FOR PLAQUES!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 31 2004, 03:43 PM~2183938
> *:0
> *


WHERE WERE THE HOES ON VOLUME 2??????????? WHAT PART?????????


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 16 2005, 10:48 AM~3828319
> *WHERE WERE THE HOES ON VOLUME 2??????????? WHAT PART?????????
> *


All right Scotty there is a STREESTARS logo in the middle of the Menu page there they gunna be....


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 16 2005, 10:48 AM~3828319
> *WHERE WERE THE HOES ON VOLUME 2??????????? WHAT PART?????????
> *


All right Scotty there is a STREESTARS logo in the middle of the Menu page there they gunna be....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 14 2005, 11:12 PM~3817857
> *come on...I wasn't sayin let's all be friends..I was sayin istead of arguing on the internet throw down in person and put it on film... :biggrin: Geez you guys were starting to sound like the KC boys last year.. :uh:
> *



Just last year???????? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 16 2005, 10:57 AM~3828366
> *All right Scotty there is a STREESTARS logo in the middle of the Menu page there they gunna be....
> *


I MEANT WHAT CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 16 2005, 12:06 PM~3828398
> *I MEANT WHAT CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!
> *


Chapter 4 Verse 3 pendejo :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 16 2005, 10:06 AM~3828398
> *I MEANT WHAT CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!
> *



IT HAS A FUCKIN CHILD AND MANDILLON SECURITY ON THERE YOU HAVE TO GO IN THE MENU AND CLICK ON THE LOGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 16 2005, 11:06 AM~3828398
> *I MEANT WHAT CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hey now don't start with me..You the one can't figure the shit out....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 16 2005, 12:10 PM~3828417
> *Hey now don't start with me..You the one can't figure the shit out....
> *


It's an intelligent thing, Big Scotty wouldn't understand


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 16 2005, 10:10 AM~3828417
> *Hey now don't start with me..You the one can't figure the shit out....
> *



HES A OLD FART.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

aye chisme!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I see it now!!!!!!!!!!!! vales verga!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey guys all I got to say is how does all this drama look to the kids and other people who are wanting to do something in the NW with lowriding. I know as new guy to the hop pit at 17 I really dont know if I want to continue after this year and seeing what everyone goes through. I was proud of my self this year being one of the hottest single in the northwest always behind my boy Calib. yea i could of cheated and put a bunch of weight in my car to beat him. but its not about the money or being number. Its about the pride you bring to the hop pit and knowing that the car you built you made it legal. Sure anyone can fill a car with lead and win but on my car you won't find no lead execpt the little bit that holds the battery post in. If you work with the car you will find the right combinations and wont need to cheat. And that is what me and Paul Jenda did. I have the most respect for Paul and Brandy and it is sad that they are not going to be hopping no more because all people did was hate on them when all they tryed to do was make lowrider big in the NW. I dont know of one person who has thanked the Jendas for all they have done for the lowrider comm*unity* notice UNITY. that is what everyone who owns a lowrider should do. Be a Unity. We should not be hatein on people if they beat you or you beat them we should congradulate them and say thanks for hopping see you at the next show, but instead people hate which is the main reason the Jendas are retireing. I most of all just wanna say dont hate congradulate. just my 2 cents.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CRY ME A RIVER!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

AT THE NEXT CAR SHOW I'M GOING TO HAVE A MOBILE TANNING SALON!! THOSE BITCHES WERE SO PALE MY EYES HURT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY+Sep 16 2005, 10:42 AM~3828555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go wash your hands


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHY DID THE JENDAS CLOSE SHOP? WAS IT SOMETHING I SAID? IF SO WHY THE THIN SKIN?!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_CLINT_@Sep 13 2005, 01:40 PM~3806639
> *Question is, would you sell it for 7 grand or are you askin 20 grand? Im not really seeing a comparasin, alls I see is you begging for props!
> *


WHERE'S YOUR CAR SON? AND POST YOUR PLAQUE UP!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

hey scotty I was not talking to you bro i was talking to the pep in the NW. And who are you to talk word is you dont even got a car. bro im only 17 and i have a car that is juiced. As for you nick bro I have hatted on you all year i have respect for you because u trying to make something happen in the NorthWest. The word is that a bunch of big time hoppers are not going to hop next year and its not just the jendas either but i will make a few phone calls to make sure. just keep the peace


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 17 2005, 12:49 AM~3831919
> *hey scotty I was not talking to you bro i was talking to the pep in the NW.  And who are you to talk word is you dont even got a car. bro im only 17 and i have a car that is juiced.  As for you nick bro I have hatted on you all year i have respect for you because u trying to make something happen in the NorthWest.  The word is that a bunch of big time hoppers are not going to hop next year and its not just the jendas either but i will make a few phone calls to make sure. just keep the peace
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 16 2005, 09:49 PM~3831919
> *hey scotty I was not talking to you bro i was talking to the pep in the NW.  And who are you to talk word is you dont even got a car. bro im only 17 and i have a car that is juiced.  As for you nick bro I have hatted on you all year i have respect for you because u trying to make something happen in the NorthWest.  The word is that a bunch of big time hoppers are not going to hop next year and its not just the jendas either but i will make a few phone calls to make sure. just keep the peace
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

after seeing vol 1 i am ready for a rode trip i will be out there next year to holla at big time hydro :0 :biggrin: brent just ordered vol 2 for use


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S RYAN????????????? WILL PUT FOOTAGE OF CALIEB KICKING HIM OUT OF HIS SHOP AND TELLING HIM TO FUCKOFF ON HIS NEXT VIDEO? DAMN THE DUDE DIDN'T HAVE TO LIE ON ME!!!! BIG NICK, BIG TONY, SUPER MAN SHUE AND CALIEB IT'S GOING TO BE "TOP SHELF" WHEN I ROLL UP THERE!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HUH? LET IT REST BRO LIKE I TOLD U CALL ME THE #S POSTED
WHEN U COME UP ILL OFFER YOU A CORONA- EVERYONE SEEMS TO KNOW WHERE I LIVE SO NO NEED FOR A MAP. 

C U IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hmm ive never seen the riderschronicle dvd but streetstars was cool i cant believe how all you guys dont like each other its amazing


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

LIKE I SAID THE NW HAS WAY TO SMALL OF A LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TO HAVE ALL THIS HATE AND DRAMA I KNOW NOT EVERYONE IT GUNNA LIKE EVERYONE AND GET ALONG BUT DAMN IF YOU DONT CARE FOR THE PERSON OR DON'T GET ALONG WITH THEM DON'T KICK IT WITH THEM OR JUST DON'T GO AROUND THEM AND IF YO HAPPEN TO SEE THEM AT THE SHOW OR ON THE STREETS BE CIVIL ABOUT SHIT NOT LIEK YOUR LIFE OR LIVELY HOOD IS ON THE LINE AND YOU HAVE TO FIGHT TO SURVIVE


----------



## KILLER (Sep 2, 2005)

well I guess its a sucka free sunday?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 18 2005, 02:31 AM~3836218
> *LIKE I SAID THE NW HAS WAY TO SMALL OF A LOWRIDING COMMUNITY TO HAVE ALL THIS HATE AND DRAMA I KNOW NOT EVERYONE IT GUNNA LIKE EVERYONE AND GET ALONG BUT DAMN IF YOU DONT CARE FOR THE PERSON OR DON'T GET ALONG WITH THEM DON'T KICK IT WITH THEM OR JUST DON'T GO AROUND THEM AND IF YO HAPPEN TO SEE THEM AT THE SHOW OR ON THE STREETS BE CIVIL ABOUT SHIT NOT LIEK YOUR LIFE OR LIVELY HOOD IS ON THE LINE AND YOU HAVE TO FIGHT TO SURVIVE
> *


tony said he hates everyone and issues a challenge hes gonna build the hottest dp impala and wants to ttake on anyone but gotta be chromed out like his and bad ass like his :0


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm sure this has probably already been answered, but will you guys be bringing some DVDs out here to VEGAS??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2005, 07:51 AM~3836664
> *tony said he hates everyone and issues a challenge hes gonna build the hottest dp impala and wants to ttake on anyone but gotta be chromed out like his and bad ass like his  :0
> *


For all of you that are gunna belive mrimpala refer to my signature 
""BRING IT AND SWING IT" AND IF YOU "BOUGHT IT BUILT SELL THAT SHIT AND BUILD ONE YOURSELF" "ONLY BELIEVE WHAT YOU HEAR ME SAY OR WHAT YOU READ THAT I HAVE TYPED NOT WHAT SOMEONE ELSE HAS SAID OR TYPED ABOUT ME" "DO YOUR BEST IN THE NORTHWEST""


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

you told me the same thing Tony


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 18 2005, 10:08 PM~3840807
> *you told me the same thing Tony
> *


No what i told you is dont be a chipper but yet you still chip ha ha ha one day you will learn my son ha ha ha


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ALL I KNOW IS THAT I'M A STREETSTAR AND HAVE BEEN SINCE THE MOVIE FIRST CAME OUT. NICK IS ONE OF MY TIGHTEST HOMIES AND HE HAS ALOT OF THEM OVER HERE IN SPOKANE. SO THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS THAT THERE WAS A COMMENT ABOUT NICK NOT HAVIN HOMIES BUT I KNOW FOR A FACT THERE ARE 1 OR 2 HERE IN THE S-P-O.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

BIG TONY I WANT A 20 YR OLD BOTTLE OF BOLLINGER IN VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 21 2005, 12:42 PM~3858050
> *BIG TONY I WANT A 20 YR OLD BOTTLE OF BOLLINGER IN VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


If ain't a Chevy, got tits, or something to eat Tony don't have a clue.... :biggrin:


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 21 2005, 02:00 PM~3858643
> *If ain't a Chevy, got tits, or something to eat Tony don't have a clue.... :biggrin:
> *



THIS IS SO TRUE :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 21 2005, 01:00 PM~3858643
> *If ain't a Chevy, got tits, or something to eat Tony don't have a clue.... :biggrin:
> *


aaaaaaahahahahhahah strait up :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 18 2005, 10:37 AM~3836760
> *I'm sure this has probably already been answered, but will you guys be bringing some DVDs out here to VEGAS??
> *


What he said! You bringing any DVD's to the Super Show next month?


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

post up some pics of the girls from the dvd


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 21 2005, 02:00 PM~3858643
> *If ain't a Chevy, got tits, or something to eat Tony don't have a clue.... :biggrin:
> *


Oh i have a clue its just weather or not a chose to use it :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 21 2005, 02:00 PM~3858643
> *If ain't a Chevy, got tits, or something to eat Tony don't have a clue.... :biggrin:
> *


IT'S CHAMPAGNE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 22 2005, 08:23 AM~3864266
> *IT'S CHAMPAGNE!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: YOU BUY THAT SHIT THAT COMES IN A BOX AT THE GROCERY STORE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 22 2005, 09:30 AM~3864311
> *:uh: YOU BUY THAT SHIT THAT COMES IN A BOX AT THE GROCERY STORE :biggrin:
> *


THE TOP SHELF BOZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

tony knows about these


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2005, 10:32 AM~3864723
> *tony knows about these
> 
> 
> ...


and some of this...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S BIG SHUE????????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 22 2005, 11:12 AM~3865068
> *and some of this...
> 
> 
> ...


I really know about some of this


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 22 2005, 03:07 PM~3866616
> *I really know about some of this
> *


and some of this


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 23 2005, 09:44 AM~3871796
> *and some of this
> 
> 
> ...


he order ribs at applebees :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Wanna send a big thank you to my homie
Big Nick I got the video homie!!! 
Video was bad ass alotta shit talking gotta love it homie!*


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2005, 10:46 AM~3871802
> *he order ribs at applebees :biggrin:
> *


Not Lately.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 23 2005, 09:50 AM~3871826
> *Wanna send a big thank you to my homie
> Big Nick I got the video homie!!!
> Video was bad ass alotta shit talking gotta love it homie!
> *


no prob homeboy see you in chicago soon :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Nick you comin to Tacoma this weekend??


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 23 2005, 12:14 PM~3872019
> *no prob homeboy see you in chicago soon :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Lemme know homie you can stay at my house anytime!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 23 2005, 10:19 AM~3872065
> *Nick you comin to Tacoma this weekend??
> *


not sure yet?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 23 2005, 10:20 AM~3872075
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Lemme know homie you can stay at my house anytime!
> *


 :biggrin: gracias


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2005, 02:32 PM~3864723
> *tony knows about these
> 
> 
> ...




only one calorie per


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 20 2005, 06:07 PM~3853386
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT I'M A STREETSTAR AND HAVE BEEN SINCE THE MOVIE FIRST CAME OUT.  NICK IS ONE OF MY TIGHTEST HOMIES AND HE HAS ALOT OF THEM OVER HERE IN SPOKANE.  SO THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS THAT THERE WAS A COMMENT ABOUT NICK NOT HAVIN HOMIES BUT I KNOW FOR A FACT THERE ARE 1 OR 2 HERE IN THE S-P-O.
> *


Since when does "A LOT" mean 1 or 2? Maybe Nick should re-locate to Spokane......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Sep 23 2005, 10:56 AM~3871867
> *Not Lately.... :biggrin:
> *


DON'T BE MAD CAUSE YOU CAN'T HANG IN THE CONTEST LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 23 2005, 02:54 PM~3873157
> *Since when does "A LOT" mean 1 or 2?  Maybe Nick should re-locate to Spokane......
> *


If your opinion ment anything I would make a remark but since your a nobody I wont waste my time.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Lets not start again people NW is to small for all this bullshit


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 23 2005, 04:13 PM~3873805
> *Lets not start again people NW is to small for all this bullshit
> *


yeah what BIG TONE said.... see everyone at the show tommorrow in tacoma... and leave your b/s at home, or you'll be escorted out either by security or the police


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry3886487


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hmmm


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: THATS MY OTHER DVD :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You get my payment yet bro for Vol 1. & 2?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 28 2005, 11:17 AM~3901557
> *:biggrin:  THATS MY OTHER DVD :0
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

so is anyone gonna have this dvd in vegas?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 30 2005, 11:28 PM~3921319
> *so is anyone gonna have this dvd in vegas?
> *


Check the Parking Lot...Nick might go old school out the trunk on ya.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Oct 1 2005, 10:42 AM~3922991
> *Check the Parking Lot...Nick might go old school out the trunk on ya.... :biggrin:
> *


He not even going from what i know


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

What happend to this topic????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 12 2005, 03:52 PM~3800235
> *I was going to leave this alone!! But sorry charlie YOU ARE WRONG...The kid got 7 GRAND for it when he sold it at the first show of the year here. And the dude that bought it couldn't be happier..And he thought that was a deal since all the ready-made CALI cars that have been bought up here ARE JUNK and don't work after ya get them.. Thank you..
> 
> MRS. JENDA
> *


I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT THE VALUE OF YOUR CAR


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 13 2005, 04:55 PM~3808203
> *You know what Big Snotty (as most people call you) YOU AREN"T JACK SHIT TO any one in the Northwest... And nobody is going to ever respect you when you always be up in there business talkin about shit you have NO IDEA about..You are simply a person you LEADS Cheerleads that is.. We don't need plaques cause our FAMILY is about PEOPLE who care about each other it's NOT about a CHROME SHINNY PIECE OF METAL for us. And as far as LEAD!!! HA HA YOU ARE WRONG AGAIN we don't have a HOPPER any more DUMBASS.....................Enough i don't even know why I waste my time on you. WORTHLESS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Sep 13 2005, 05:30 PM~3808451
> *Big-Snotty?  Mad clever. :uh:
> *


VERY ORIGINAL!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

THIS THREAD IS STILL ALIVE AND KICCIN!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 14 2005, 10:17 AM~3813043
> *We will do that Scotty since your bar tab is 10g's..Oregon-Washington lets party and send Scotty the bill (BAR TAB).. j/k
> *


YOU GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CORONAS ON ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Psta, Classic Mercy, BIG-SCOTTY, MonteMan, RAGSEVEN, big pimpin


lol drama queens :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 01:03 PM~3814179
> *HERES A GOOD ONE
> Message Forwarded From BIG-SCOTTY
> 
> ...


I NEVER SAID THAT SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 14 2005, 01:20 PM~3814306
> *Notice the RIDER CHRONICLE stickers on those turntables?  I'd rather be a RIDER CHRONICLE then a "STREET STAR" .... because I AM a STAR of the streets!!!  Thousands of people come to see me Nick... I've been all over the COUNTRY with those two turntables you see right there.  Where has your ride been?  Oh yeah, your camera you got with the inheritance check has gone places with you, but your work is STILL GARBAGE.
> 
> Keep talkin shit Oompa Loompa.  I got ALL DAY to run you in the dirt.  I can get all KINDS of soldiers to flood these message boards and do the same.  Go ahead and test me.
> ...


BUT YOU HAVE NO CAR


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 01:39 PM~3814477
> *BRO I EVEN CAME TO YOU AND ASKED YOU LIKE A MAN HOW U FELT ABOUT ME TAPING- U EVEN HELPED ME OUT- WHY THE CHANGE?
> *


WHAT CHANGE? STOP CRYING AND GROW A PAIR!!!!!!!!!! YOU STILL HAVE A L.A. PASS! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 18 2005, 02:19 PM~4024377
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Psta, Classic Mercy, BIG-SCOTTY, MonteMan, RAGSEVEN, big pimpin
> lol drama queens :biggrin:
> *


CHECK CASHING QUEEN!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 18 2005, 01:35 PM~4024515
> *CHECK CASHING QUEEN!
> *


PAY YOUR TAXES


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 18 2005, 02:39 PM~4024557
> *PAY YOUR TAXES
> *


WHAT TAXES


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 18 2005, 01:49 PM~4024641
> *WHAT TAXES
> *


'WHAT TAXES?'' and you wonder why IRS is fucking you :uh:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHAT UP NICK HOW ARE THE TWINS WHERE U BE HIDEING AT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Oct 18 2005, 04:28 PM~4025961
> *WHAT UP NICK HOW ARE THE TWINS WHERE U BE HIDEING AT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


twins are good and i been real busy wit my new stores, ill come see you soon homeboy bout that photo shoot :biggrin: tell robert whats up


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO SWEAT YALL KEEPIN DOIN YOUR THING ILL KEEP DOIN MINE. I AINT MAD AT NO BODY- NO SENSE STIRRIN THE POT BIG S- WE WILL C WHAT 06 BRINGS uffin: THANKS FOR THE PASS 
PUT THIS WHITE BOY IN YOUR GANG  

OH YA BIG TIME SAYS PULL UP :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 18 2005, 07:02 PM~4026682
> *NO SWEAT YALL KEEPIN DOIN YOUR THING ILL KEEP DOIN MINE. I AINT MAD AT NO BODY-  NO SENSE STIRRIN THE POT BIG S- WE WILL C WHAT 06 BRINGS uffin: THANKS FOR THE PASS
> PUT THIS WHITE BOY IN YOUR GANG
> 
> ...


What the HUH????????


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Whats going down Nick doing photo shoots for the new video?????????/


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 18 2005, 06:02 PM~4026682
> *NO SWEAT YALL KEEPIN DOIN YOUR THING ILL KEEP DOIN MINE. I AINT MAD AT NO BODY-  NO SENSE STIRRIN THE POT BIG S- WE WILL C WHAT 06 BRINGS uffin: THANKS FOR THE PASS
> PUT THIS WHITE BOY IN YOUR GANG
> 
> ...


CALEB called and said you told him someone in san diego wants to come to the NW and serve him, your a stupid fucking idiot you fuckin square, OG BIRD is gonna do a show out here you fucking retard your reading what two grown ass men a talking about and you go and gossip about shit you know nothing about, you fucking lil BITCH, you call and lick his balls all you want you fucking pussy


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

the hate is strong in this one-


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 18 2005, 03:05 PM~4024771
> *'WHAT TAXES?'' and you wonder why IRS is fucking you :uh:
> *


WASN'T ABOUT TAXES YOU DIPSHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 18 2005, 07:02 PM~4026682
> *NO SWEAT YALL KEEPIN DOIN YOUR THING ILL KEEP DOIN MINE. I AINT MAD AT NO BODY-  NO SENSE STIRRIN THE POT BIG S- WE WILL C WHAT 06 BRINGS uffin: THANKS FOR THE PASS
> PUT THIS WHITE BOY IN YOUR GANG
> 
> ...


WHERE'S MY VIDEO AND WHO'S BIG TIME!!!!!!!! YOU CAN'T BE IN THE GANG! IT'S A CALI THING!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 10:04 AM~4030285
> *CALEB called and said you told him someone in san diego wants to come to the NW and serve him, your a stupid fucking idiot you fuckin square, OG BIRD is gonna do a show out here you fucking retard your reading what two grown ass men a talking about and you go and gossip about shit you know nothing about, you fucking lil BITCH, you call and lick his balls all you want you fucking pussy
> *


I DIDN'T SAY THAT SO WHY BROTHER CALEB THINK IT WAS ME?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 19 2005, 09:59 AM~4030712
> *I DIDN'T SAY THAT SO WHY BROTHER CALEB THINK IT WAS ME?
> *


WHAT FOO? ryan called caleb licking balls and gossiping bout what he dont know, me and OG BIRD doing a show out here next year...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 18 2005, 07:02 PM~4026682
> *NO SWEAT YALL KEEPIN DOIN YOUR THING ILL KEEP DOIN MINE. I AINT MAD AT NO BODY-  NO SENSE STIRRIN THE POT BIG S- WE WILL C WHAT 06 BRINGS uffin: THANKS FOR THE PASS
> PUT THIS WHITE BOY IN YOUR GANG
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...t=60&p=4030928&


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 11:01 AM~4030729
> *WHAT FOO? ryan called caleb licking balls and gossiping bout what he dont know, me and OG BIRD doing a show out here next year...
> *


WHY DOES RYAN DO THAT SHIT?!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 19 2005, 10:23 AM~4030938
> *WHY DOES RYAN DO THAT SHIT?!
> *


why you ask me hes your boy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 11:26 AM~4030966
> *why you ask me hes your boy
> *


HE'S YOUR LITTLE BROTHER!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 19 2005, 10:52 AM~4031218
> *HE'S YOUR LITTLE BROTHER!
> *


whata disfuntional family hogg is my older brother

seriously though i been thinking and hogg videos are the best ever i dont give a fuck what anyone says i still like them they real!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 18 2005, 05:49 PM~4026139
> *twins are good and i been real busy wit my new stores, ill come see you soon homeboy bout that photo shoot :biggrin: tell robert whats up
> *


THAT COOL BRO JUST HIT ME A FEW MONTH IN ADVANCE SO I CAN GET THE CAR IN SHAPE AND POST UP SOME PICS OF THE TWINS MAN AND ILL TELL ROB WHATS UP FOR YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 11:59 AM~4031283
> *whata disfuntional family hogg is my older brother
> 
> seriously though i been thinking and hogg videos are the best ever i dont give  a fuck what anyone says i still like them they real!
> *


O.G. HOGG'S ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 19 2005, 12:10 PM~4031393
> *O.G. HOGG'S ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!
> *


For sure now post more pics guys less bullshit


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 24 2005, 01:00 AM~4059506
> *For sure now post more pics guys less bullshit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 09:47 PM~3818052
> *SORRY FELLAS IT GOT TO THIS LEVEL. HERE ARE SOME MORE FACTS. I HAVE SEVERAL PEOPLE I CONSIDER CLOSE TO ME AND ARE SOME REAL PLAYERS OF THE GAME EFFECTED BY THESE ONE SIDED COMMENTS. I TRY TO SPEAK FOR MYSELF. YOU GOTTA UNDERSTAND IVE KNOWN THE JENDAS FOR MANY YEARS, OVER THE LAST COUPLE I FEEL I HAVE BEFREIND MANY MORE. I JUST TRY TO GIVE BACK AND PROMOTE WHAT I LIKE THATS IT- I DO IT FOR ME  FIRST. AS OF RIGHT NOW THIS GROUP OF INDIVIDUALS HAVE NO INTENT TO DO THIS SHIT UP HERE ANYMORE. THATS FUCKED UP. I LESSON I HAVE LEARNED THIS LIL SHIT IS A VERY POWERFUL TOOL- WATCH WHAT U DO WITH IT. EVERYONE WHO TALKED SHIT FOR OTHERS FUCK U. I WANT TO TRY TO KEEP IT TO A LOWRIDIN LEVEL. I WILL BE IN CHEHALIS 2006 WITH SWITCH IN HAND AND A HOPE THAT THIS SHIT IS OVER WITH. WHAT GETS ME THE MOST IS IT STARTED OUT FOR THE BENEFIT OF SICK CHILDREN
> THIS SHIT GOT ME MESSED UP. IM GONNA SIGN OFF FOR A WHILE... THANKS FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT!! THE GARBAGE RAFFLE ENDS SOON... GOOD LUCK...
> 
> ...


WATCH THOSE 100 SPOKES!!!!!!! "GOT HAIR PLUGS"?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:uh: WHAT IN THE FUCK? NOW THATS GANGSTER :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CLASSY CHAPS- GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND COME SEE ME AND MY TEAM IN THE 503 SUCKERS

THERES A REASON BIG TIME AINT ANSWERIN YOUR CALLS

I GOT PICS COMIN :uh: :uh: 

503 997 7188 HERES THE NUMBER FUCK STICKS

MY CAR GOTS BIG DICK AND POTTYS NAME ON IT. 

WHEN U BOTH BUILD SOMETHIN COME SEE US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

do you still have dvd's? if so please pm me the info on where i would mail a payment to and the price to ship to 17034.. thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 25 2005, 02:05 PM~4068829
> *CLASSY CHAPS- GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND COME SEE ME AND MY TEAM IN THE 503 SUCKERS
> 
> THERES A REASON BIG TIME AINT ANSWERIN YOUR CALLS
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR UNCLES CAR IS NICE- LETS SEE YOURS AND NICKS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 25 2005, 02:23 PM~4068915
> *U R UNCLES CAR IS NICE LETS SEE YOURS AND NICKS
> *


UNCLE'S???????? UNCLE WHO? SPEAK ON SHIT YOU KNOW ABOUT SON!!!!!!! GET IN MY TAX BRACKET FIRST!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 25 2005, 01:24 PM~4068923
> *UNCLE'S????????  UNCLE WHO?  SPEAK ON SHIT YOU KNOW ABOUT SON!!!!!!!  GET IN MY TAX BRACKET FIRST!!!!
> *



SPEAK ON SHIT U KNOW - NOT WHAT U HEAR FROM OTHERS
DONT TAX A TAX BRACKET IT TAKES A CAR AND MY PHONE STILL AINT RINGING

HATE ON


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING!! PLUS, I CAN'T CALL LONG DISTANCE!!!!!! JUST SEND THE VIDEO CARNAL!!!!!!!!! AND I DON'T HOP AGAINST MONTE CARLOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 25 2005, 01:43 PM~4069080
> *I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING!! PLUS, I CAN'T CALL LONG DISTANCE!!!!!!  JUST SEND THE VIDEO CARNAL!!!!!!!!!  AND I DON'T HOP AGAINST MONTE CARLOS!!!!!!!!!
> *



BRO U SPEAK ALOT- DONT GOT THE MONTE NO MORE WENT MINNISOTA. UP HERE WE DONT SIT ON THE SAME CAR YEAR AFTER YEAR- I FLIP MY SHIT UP EVERY COUPLE- IM WORKIN WITH A BIG BODY ASK NICK ABOUT IT ME AND HIM GOT A DATE SET IN CHEHALIS BRING YOURS 2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO PICS YET 4 ME- NO RING ON THE PHONE? WHO IS THE SQUARE?



503 997 7188 I WILL POST LONG DISTANCE CARD CODE IF NEEDED.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 25 2005, 02:53 PM~4069162
> *BRO U SPEAK ALOT- DONT GOT THE MONTE NO MORE WENT MINNISOTA. UP HERE WE DONT SIT ON THE SAME CAR YEAR AFTER YEAR- I FLIP MY SHIT UP EVERY COUPLE- IM WORKIN WITH A BIG BODY ASK NICK ABOUT IT ME AND HIM GOT A DATE SET IN CHEHALIS BRING YOURS 2
> *


A BIG BODY! COOL!!!!!!!! I'LL BE UP THERE AND WE CAN HANG OUT ON THE REAL!! DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT AND TAKE THIS SERIOUS SON!! IT'S JUST ONLINE FUN!!! REMEMBER, REAL MEN DON'T CRY, THEY BUILD IMPALAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 26 2005, 07:00 AM~4073718
> *NO PICS YET 4 ME- NO RING ON THE PHONE? WHO IS THE SQUARE?
> 503 997 7188 I WILL POST LONG DISTANCE CARD CODE IF NEEDED.
> *


WHY DO I NEED TO CALL YOU?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

No offense, but some of ya'll let Scotty get to you too much.

He just likes to stir things up, and he get's a response from ya.

Maybe don't read so deep into it...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Oct 26 2005, 09:29 AM~4074423
> *No offense, but some of ya'll let Scotty get to you too much.
> 
> He just likes to stir things up, and he get's a response from ya.
> ...


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 26 2005, 07:00 AM~4073718
> *NO PICS YET 4 ME- NO RING ON THE PHONE? WHO IS THE SQUARE?
> 503 997 7188 I WILL POST LONG DISTANCE CARD CODE IF NEEDED.
> *


"the only 2 haters i got- never ever owned a lowrider wtf??"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 25 2005, 02:05 PM~4068829
> *CLASSY CHAPS- GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND COME SEE ME AND MY TEAM IN THE 503 SUCKERS
> 
> THERES A REASON BIG TIME AINT ANSWERIN YOUR CALLS
> ...


BUILD WHAT? YOUR HAIRLINE?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NAW ILL JUST SHAVE MY HEAD - LOVE THE OLD OTHER PEOPLES CARS PICTURES- WHAT U NEVER HAD ONE EITHER

RING PHONE RING ITS RIGHT IN MY HAND - HOW U A GANSTER WITHOUT A COMPUTER OR LONG DISTANCES

COME UP HERE- IT WILL B TOP SHELF


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 26 2005, 12:29 PM~4075804
> *NAW ILL JUST SHAVE MY HEAD - LOVE THE OLD OTHER PEOPLES CARS PICTURES- WHAT U NEVER HAD ONE EITHER
> 
> RING PHONE RING ITS RIGHT IN MY HAND - HOW U A GANSTER WITHOUT A COMPUTER OR LONG DISTANCES
> ...


YOU'RE NOT TOO BRIGHT SON!!!!!!!!! WHO'S THE OTHER PEOPLE?!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM AS BRIGHT AS MY CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE ON MY LOWRIDER

LETS SEE YOURS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2005, 10:15 AM~4082077
> *IM AS BRIGHT AS MY CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE ON MY LOWRIDER
> 
> LETS SEE YOURS
> *


YOU REALLY WANT ME TO EMBARASS YOU?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COME WIT IT- U STARTED IT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2005, 02:59 PM~4083968
> *COME WIT IT- U STARTED IT
> *


Let it be


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 27 2005, 02:59 PM~4083968
> *COME WIT IT- U STARTED IT
> *


MAN YOU'RE DUMBER THAN CATSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

It's like a dead horse being beat... :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 28 2005, 05:39 AM~4086893
> *
> *


you're comparing that monte carlo to that '63?! damn you're stupid!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

im on the switch- i got a pic of me next to redausarus back in 94 on a trailer to compare that 63 or your 63-- major difference

we will call you @ 700pm u gonna answer?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 28 2005, 08:27 AM~4087380
> *im on the switch- i got a pic of me next to redausarus back in 94 on a trailer to compare  that 63 or your 63-- major difference
> 
> we will call you @ 700pm u gonna answer?
> *


who's we?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 28 2005, 08:27 AM~4087380
> *im on the switch- i got a pic of me next to redausarus back in 94 on a trailer to compare  that 63 or your 63-- major difference
> 
> we will call you @ 700pm u gonna answer?
> *


what's your point about redasaurus?? I posted my car. what don't you get?!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 28 2005, 07:52 AM~4087479
> *who's we?
> *


me and calieb like u asked me 2- did that change?

i even gave u a calling card # 2 call me


so your tellin me that 63 is yours??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 28 2005, 09:17 AM~4087605
> *me and calieb like u asked me 2- did that change?
> 
> i even gave u a calling card # 2 call me
> ...


WAS. IT'S IN JAPAN. I'LL CALL CALEB AND WE CAN DO A CONFERENCE CALL! I'LL HIM AROUND 10


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 28 2005, 09:17 AM~4087605
> *me and calieb like u asked me 2- did that change?
> 
> i even gave u a calling card # 2 call me
> ...


WHY WOULD I POSE NEXT TO ANOTHER MAN'S CAR DUMB ASS?! DO I HAVE TO POST MY BUILD PICS OF IT?! GET OFF THAT METH SON!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BUT U WOULD U POST SOMEELSES CAR IN YOUR DEFENSE @ ANYTIME?
NICK I WILL STAY OFF YOUR TOPIC TILL I GET THE CALL 2 NIGHT.

Y NOT CALL ME RIGHT NOW?

MY HAIRS FALLEN OUT NOT MY TEETH LETS SEE THE BACK OF YOUR DOME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 28 2005, 09:36 AM~4087704
> *BUT U WOULD U POST SOMEELSES CAR IN YOUR DEFENSE @ ANYTIME?
> NICK I WILL STAY OFF YOUR TOPIC TILL I GET THE CALL 2 NIGHT.
> 
> ...


WHY WOULD I POST SOMEONE'S CAR? SINCE YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT CARS I'M REALLY FEELING THAT NEW CLS! I CAN CASH ONE OUT AT ANYTIME! CAN YOU? I'LL CALL YOU FROM THE BENZ DEALER AND ORDER YOU ONE TOO!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT PAY TAX ON HER?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*let me know what you all think of this idea


WELL I WAS THINKING OF PUTTING ON A HOP OF ALL HOPS FROM COAST TO COAST BIG PAY OUT TO BE DETERMINED AS TIME GETS CLOSER AND I TALK TO THE SPONSERS.BUT IT WOULD BE HELD AT THE PLAZA GARIBALDI ON 26 AND CALIFORNIA IN THE RODEO ARENA.I WOULD HAVE CATAGORIES FOR EVERYONE EVEN BUMPERLESS CARS RADICALS I LIKE TO CALL THEM EVEN IF THE FLIP EVERYONE IS WELCOME ALSO CAR AND TRUCK DANCERS ARE WELCOME THIS PLACE SEATS UP TO 2000 PEOPLE SO IT WILL BE HUGE I WANT TO TRY IT JUST HOPPERS AND DANCERS AND SEE HOW IT GOES.THIS IS ASIDE FROME OUR PICNIC BUT THIS WILL HAVE PAYOUTS AND ALL.I NEED YOUR INPUT TO SEE IF IT WOULD BE WORTH TRING. 
*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 28 2005, 09:51 AM~4087775
> *let me know what you all think of this idea
> WELL I WAS THINKING OF PUTTING ON A HOP OF ALL HOPS FROM COAST TO COAST BIG PAY OUT TO BE DETERMINED AS TIME GETS CLOSER AND I TALK TO THE SPONSERS.BUT IT WOULD BE HELD AT THE PLAZA GARIBALDI ON 26 AND CALIFORNIA IN THE RODEO ARENA.I WOULD HAVE CATAGORIES FOR EVERYONE EVEN BUMPERLESS CARS RADICALS I LIKE TO CALL THEM EVEN IF THE FLIP EVERYONE IS WELCOME ALSO CAR AND TRUCK DANCERS ARE WELCOME THIS PLACE SEATS UP TO 2000 PEOPLE SO IT WILL BE HUGE I WANT TO TRY IT JUST HOPPERS AND DANCERS AND SEE HOW IT GOES.THIS IS ASIDE FROME OUR PICNIC BUT THIS WILL HAVE PAYOUTS AND ALL.I NEED YOUR INPUT TO SEE IF IT WOULD BE WORTH TRING.
> 
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BRO.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST MAKE SURE THE CASH PRIZES ARE GOOD, CARS GOTTA ON 13'S AND NON-ALTERED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 28 2005, 11:53 AM~4087792
> *SOUNDS GOOD BRO.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  JUST MAKE SURE THE CASH PRIZES ARE GOOD, CARS GOTTA ON 13'S AND NON-ALTERED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


there will be different classes and pay out will be good.more info on a later date


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

STREET STARS :cheesy: GONNA TAKE NICK ON TOUR TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 28 2005, 10:00 AM~4087830
> *STREET STARS  :cheesy: GONNA TAKE NICK ON TOUR TODAY :biggrin:
> *


THE TRUE BLUE TOUR!!!!!! CALL ME CARNAL WHEHN YOU SCOOP HIM UP SO I CAN GIVE HIM THE PHONE NUMBERS!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 26 2005, 12:29 PM~4075804
> *NAW ILL JUST SHAVE MY HEAD - LOVE THE OLD OTHER PEOPLES CARS PICTURES- WHAT U NEVER HAD ONE EITHER
> 
> RING PHONE RING ITS RIGHT IN MY HAND - HOW U A GANSTER WITHOUT A COMPUTER OR LONG DISTANCES
> ...


YOU CAN'T AFFORD TOP SHELF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 26 2005, 12:29 PM~4075804
> *NAW ILL JUST SHAVE MY HEAD - LOVE THE OLD OTHER PEOPLES CARS PICTURES- WHAT U NEVER HAD ONE EITHER
> 
> RING PHONE RING ITS RIGHT IN MY HAND - HOW U A GANSTER WITHOUT A COMPUTER OR LONG DISTANCES
> ...


STILL DUMBER THAN CAT SHIT I SEE!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 26 2005, 11:29 AM~4075804
> *NAW ILL JUST SHAVE MY HEAD - LOVE THE OLD OTHER PEOPLES CARS PICTURES- WHAT U NEVER HAD ONE EITHER
> 
> RING PHONE RING ITS RIGHT IN MY HAND - HOW U A GANSTER WITHOUT A COMPUTER OR LONG DISTANCES
> ...


LEARN HOW TO DANCE 1ST!! THE "FIELD GOAL" DANCE IS PLAYED OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 09:04 AM~4030285
> *CALEB called and said you told him someone in san diego wants to come to the NW and serve him, your a stupid fucking idiot you fuckin square, OG BIRD is gonna do a show out here you fucking retard your reading what two grown ass men a talking about and you go and gossip about shit you know nothing about, you fucking lil BITCH, you call and lick his balls all you want you fucking pussy
> *


HAVE HIM AND NAPOLEAN DYNAMITE JR. DO THE "FIELD GOAL" DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 12 2005, 11:15 AM~3797996
> *STILL A NO-NO!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BIG NICKS KNEES HURT :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 2 2005, 10:57 AM~4121628
> *BIG NICKS KNEES HURT :cheesy:
> *


PINCHE LUCHE LIBRE NICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

YOU MEAN NIKOLAI VOLKOFF


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 2 2005, 01:49 PM~4122291
> *:0
> *


BIG NICK AND TINO AT SAN DIEGO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 BIG NICKS CARNAL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

AYE CHISME!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

AYE CHISME!!!!! MILK DOES A BODY GOOOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=215496


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 2 2005, 10:57 AM~4121628
> *BIG NICKS KNEES HURT :cheesy:
> *


I heard thaT FOOL WENT HOME WITH RUG BURNS...... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Nov 2 2005, 02:05 PM~4122862
> *I heard thaT FOOL WENT HOME WITH RUG BURNS...... :biggrin:
> *


BUTTERFLYS DONT BITE WTF, YOU STRAIT DID A DRACULA ON MY HOMIE :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 3 2005, 12:19 PM~4128305
> *BUTTERFLYS DONT BITE WTF, YOU STRAIT DID A DRACULA ON MY HOMIE :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

GOTTI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 3 2005, 10:19 AM~4128305
> *BUTTERFLYS DONT BITE WTF, YOU STRAIT DID A DRACULA ON MY HOMIE :uh:
> *



I fly like a butterfly and sting like a bee........ Don't be hati'n....... Just cause you slept with a vato one night and the next you was on the couch alone and abandoned.... feeli'n used and abused!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Nov 3 2005, 11:44 AM~4128792
> *I fly like a butterfly and sting like a bee........ Don't be hati'n....... Just cause you slept with a vato one night and the next you was on the couch alone and abandoned.... feeli'n used and abused!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aaaayeeeeeeeee chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisme :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NICK WAS WITH THIS GUY?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Post some pics up when the new DVD gunna be done


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

wheres nikolai


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 4 2005, 10:25 AM~4136726
> *wheres nikolai
> *


what up carnal?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

IT'S TIME FOR THE FIELD GOAL DANCE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 4 2005, 01:35 AM~4134657
> *Post some pics up when the new DVD gunna be done
> *


?????????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 4 2005, 01:46 PM~4138355
> *?????????
> *


its hard to say right now, not fast enough thats for sure.....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

MY LIL CARNAL NIKLO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 4 2005, 04:32 PM~4139741
> *MY LIL CARNAL NIKLO
> *


AAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH NIKLO, FUCK THAT :biggrin: I BET HONEY SNAPS MADE THAT UP, HUH FUCKEN BUTTERFLY EFFECT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

NO VATO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NICK IT'S TIME FOR THE FIELD GOAL DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

BUSS A MOVE....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

FELLAS I HURT MY BACK DOING THE FIELD GOAL DANCE SO MUCH DURING THE U.S.C. GAME!!!!!!!! L_O_l


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 15 2005, 05:42 PM~3824460
> *HEY MY NORTHERN BROS. AND SISTERS IF I OFFEND OR TRIGGERED ANY ANIMOSITY I'M VERY SORRY AND I APOLOGIZE!!!!  MISCOMMUNICATION HAPPENED AND SHIT BOILED OVER.  SO LET'S BE MEN AND WOMEN ABOUT IT AND LET'S KEEP RIDING!!!!!  WE HAVE MORE IMPORTANT THINGS IN NEW ORLEANS AND MISSISSIPPI TO WORRY ABOUT!!!!!!  SO ONCE AGAIN I APOLOGIZE AND LET'S KEEP RIDIN'!  PEACE!!!!!!!
> *


"the only 2 haters i got- dont have a lowrider wtf??
MAKE THAT 3, 2 IN NW 1 IN CA"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 14 2005, 01:20 PM~3814767
> *cAUSE THATS ALL i SEE IN THOSE vIDEOS UP THERE.
> i HAVE TO WATCH THEM WEARING SUN GLASSES WITH THAT BRIGHT ASS SKIN! :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE BLANCOS!!!!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

NICK, Hit me up bro, I am in Seatle right now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

how many vol is out??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 13 2005, 12:59 PM~3806839
> *WELL YOUR PEOPLE CHEATED MY LIL HOMIE CALEB ON THE HOP YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Not to bring up old shit but i was on the sticks that day too and i don't cheat NO BODY I NEVER HAVE AND NEVER WILL everybody got what there car hit PLAIN AND SIMPLE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 25 2005, 01:44 AM~4272975
> *Not to bring up old shit but i was on the sticks that day too and i don't cheat NO BODY I NEVER HAVE AND NEVER WILL  everybody got what there car hit PLAIN AND SIMPLE
> *


GOT PICS? I WROTE CERTAIN PORTLAND PEOPLE OFF BIG TONY. MOTHER FUCKERS DON'T ACT LIKE MEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 6 2005, 02:48 PM~4349372
> *GOT PICS?  I WROTE CERTAIN PORTLAND PEOPLE OFF BIG TONY.  MOTHER FUCKERS DON'T ACT LIKE MEN!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 6 2005, 01:48 PM~4349372
> *GOT PICS?  I WROTE CERTAIN PORTLAND PEOPLE OFF BIG TONY.  MOTHER FUCKERS DON'T ACT LIKE MEN!!!!!!!!
> *


WHO WHO????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whats up nicholas


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YOU KNOW THAT WE HAVE NEW SHIT COMIN OUT THIS YEAR. AT LEAST TWO NEW ONES THAT ARE COMPLETE CHROMED OUT HOPPERS. YOU KNOW THE ONES. BELIEVE ME, MINE WILL BE IN DOUBLE LUX. WATCH OUT G BODIES


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 1 2006, 12:51 PM~4527791
> *YOU KNOW THAT WE HAVE NEW SHIT COMIN OUT THIS YEAR.  AT LEAST TWO NEW ONES THAT ARE COMPLETE CHROMED OUT HOPPERS.  YOU KNOW THE ONES.  BELIEVE ME, MINE WILL BE IN DOUBLE LUX.  WATCH OUT G BODIES
> *


SERVE 'EM BIG GRUMPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 25 2005, 01:05 PM~4068829
> *CLASSY CHAPS- GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND COME SEE ME AND MY TEAM IN THE 503 SUCKERS
> 
> THERES A REASON BIG TIME AINT ANSWERIN YOUR CALLS
> ...


WHO'S US BALDY?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COME AND FIND OUT!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 10 2006, 01:16 PM~4820326
> *COME AND FIND OUT!!!
> *


I DON'T THE HANG AROUND THE LOWER CLASS!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS RIGHT U IN NO CLASS UNCLE BUCKS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i thought yall 2 was done arguin,well either way cant wait to see the new streetstars and see what lowcos has out this season,im prayin i can make it to yakima this year for the show.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

RYAN CAN'T FADE ME!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT FADE WHATS ALREADY FADED-

EXCLUSIVE VIDEO COVERAGE BY YOURS TRULY-

NOTICE WHOS ON TOP OF THE SPONSERS? :biggrin: 

YOU STILL COMIN SCOTTY??????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WOW YOU'RE A SPONSOR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

C U THERE WITH MY CAR U?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 13 2006, 11:39 AM~4839552
> *C U THERE WITH MY CAR U?
> *


SEND THE 100 BUCKS BALDY!!!!!!!!!! YOU OWE A LOT OF PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!! I'LL BE DOING BUSINESS SOON IN PORTLAND TOO!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 13 2006, 12:48 PM~4840049
> *SEND THE 100 BUCKS BALDY!!!!!!!!!!  YOU A LOT OF PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'LL BE DOING BUSINESS SOON IN PORTLAND TOO!!!!!
> *



YOU A LOT OF PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF HAHAHA

JANITOROLOGY REALLY TAKEN YOU PLACES... WOW

PORTLAND DONT WANT YOUR BUSINESS TRUST ME


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WE CAN DO A 3 WAY CALL AND SEE BALDY!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GO FOR IT - YOU GOT MY NUMBER WHO IS THE THIRD PERSON YOU CLAIMING GONNA CALL ME NEXT?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 13 2006, 02:33 PM~4840869
> *GO FOR IT - YOU GOT MY NUMBER WHO IS THE THIRD PERSON YOU CLAIMING GONNA CALL ME NEXT?
> *


TAKE A GUESS!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

superman? spiderman? I give up


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 15 2006, 10:54 AM~4853929
> *superman? spiderman? I give up
> *


ghostbusters.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 15 2006, 10:54 AM~4853929
> *superman? spiderman? I give up
> *


YOU'LL SEE LATER ON TODAY BALDY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ooohhh ok cant wait -just like all the other times, come on dude

still got my number right?

i always had yours....


easters comin soon is it the easterbunny?

abe lincoln?

george washingtion?

please let us know the suprise


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 15 2006, 12:19 PM~4854393
> *ooohhh ok cant wait -just like all the other times, come on dude
> 
> still got my number right?
> ...


BUT YOU DIDN'T CALL BITCH!!!!!!!! YOU'RE THE RODNEY DANGERFIELD OF LOWRIDING! NO RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U ARE A FUCKING JOKE IM GETTING TIRED OF YOUR ****** ASS BULLSHIT - HEY MY UNCLES IN THE HELLS ANGELS- DOES THAT MAKE ME ONE TOO? GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE AND ON THE BUS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU THE ROTTEN LYING PIECE OF ASHY SHIT OF GAY REPRESSED JANITORS!!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

here we go again :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PHONE AINT RANG IN WEEKS!!!! STILL WAITING FOR SIR FLUSH ALOT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

DAMN YOU'RE WEAK!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 14 2005, 12:41 PM~3814486
> *YOU CAN COME DOWN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS IS BETWEEN CALIEB AND THE JENDAS NOT US!! WHAT YOU AND NICK AHVE GOING IS BETWEEN YOU TWO NOT ME. I TREAT EVERYBODY THE SAME WITH LOVE!!! YOU'RE ALWAYS WELCOME AT SUPER NATURAL! I JUST KEEP IT REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LET'S GET BACK TO THE CLEAN CARS!!!!!!!!
> *


REMEMBER THAT QUOTE BALDY???????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT PROOF YOU A LIAR?

NICK GOT SOMETHIN TO SAY HE GOTS MY NUMBER TOO.

DONE POSTIN ON SOMEONE ELSES TOPICS WITH U

I GOT NO PROBLEMS WITH NICK.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

LETS NOT TALK SHIT ABOUT MY HOMIE CALIEB. SCOTTY IF YOU GOT A CAR COME TO PORTLAND AND GET SERVED IF NOT SHUT UP. I KNOW HE CAN AND WILL SERVE U ANYTIME. STOP BY THE SHOP AND CALL HIM OUT, IF YOU GOT BALLS.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what scotty gettin served :0


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY LOOK FELLOW RIDERS. MY HOMIE CAALIEB DOMNT COME ON TO LIL BECAUSE HE IS SO BUSY WORKIN ON LOW LOWS SO I DONT LIKE PEOPLE SPEAKING ON HIM. SO IF ANY BODY HAS ANYTHING TO SAY ABOUT HIM OR ANY MEMBER OF INDIVIDUALS OF PORTLAND THAT GO TO THE SHOP AND SAY IT TO THEM.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ryan knows i aint got beef with him,he may irritate me at times but i know what its like where hes from and therefore know how it is,so when im ready for a hopper to be built for me its either him or the jendas,but i know the jendas more still,have to meet caleb yet.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IRRITATE? I HAVENT STARTED WITH YOU YET SHORTY!!!!
:biggrin: 

LIL CAN REALLY INFLUENCE PEOPLES WAY OF THINKING. 

503 GOT A TIGHT GROUP OF REALLY COOL PEOPLE- BELIEVE IT

BEST OF LUCK TO THE STREET STARS- MY OUT!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 15 2006, 02:20 PM~4855147
> *WHAT PROOF YOU A LIAR?
> 
> NICK GOT SOMETHIN TO SAY HE GOTS MY NUMBER TOO.
> ...


WHAT DID I LIE ON? THAT YOU HAD A FULL HEAD OF HAIR?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ABOUT U OWNING ANYTHING RETARD

EVERYTHING OUT YOUR GRILLS A LIE- MUST I FILLET U SOME MORE?


WHEN YOU AND YOUR SECRET MYSTERY PEOPLE YOU SAY ARE GONNA CALL ME-

U MUST NOT HAVE THE BALLZ


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2006, 11:01 AM~4860638
> *ABOUT U OWNING ANYTHING RETARD
> 
> EVERYTHING OUT YOUR GRILLS A LIE- MUST I FILLET U SOME MORE?
> ...


PSTA CALLED YOU YESTERDAY. AND A LOT OF PEOPLE HAVE PM'ED YOU BUT YOU DIDN'T RESPOND!!! YOU GONNA SERVE LIKE I'VE NEVER BEEN SERVED BEFORE!! RITZ- CRACKER PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WRONG AGAIN- I CALLED HIM LIAR

WHO PMED ME IN YOUR DEFENSE------- NADA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2006, 11:53 AM~4860915
> *WRONG AGAIN- I CALLED HIM LIAR
> 
> WHO PMED ME IN YOUR DEFENSE------- NADA
> *


YOU CALLED PSTA A LIAR?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

you are the liar

riccs cool with me.

you say you know people are pming me- so you are telling them to do it, or they are just telling you there doing it. The pms i get about u arent in your favor buster.

either way bitch moves!!!!!!


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2006, 02:19 PM~4861361
> *you are the liar
> 
> riccs cool with me.
> ...


CALL ME ON IT THEN BALDY!!!!!!!! HAVE THE FOOLS WHO ARE PM'ING CALL ME LIKE MEN!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BITCH MOVES HOMIE BITCH MOVES-

U GOT SERVED SO HARD YOUR NAME CHANGED

STILL AINT PROVE SHIT - U ADMIT U A JANITOR- I GIVE YOU PROPS FOR YOUR ADMISSION


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COME ON WIT IT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2006, 08:43 AM~4859420
> *IRRITATE? I HAVENT STARTED WITH YOU YET SHORTY!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


huh? what was that for,you know what i meant,damn chill homie,either way all i know is that what we talked about i aint said shit and you would know if i did,i was actually givin you n caleb a compliment so why u snappin at me man,?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NAWWW JUST PLAYIN DOG..WE COOL BRO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

oh ok,i was just caught way off gaurd on that one.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOON AS SCOTTIES DONE PLAYIN AROUND , I WILL BE 2


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 19 2006, 08:41 AM~4880148
> *SOON AS SCOTTIES DONE PLAYIN AROUND , I WILL BE 2
> *


BITCH PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 12 2005, 02:52 PM~3800235
> *I was going to leave this alone!! But sorry charlie YOU ARE WRONG...The kid got 7 GRAND for it when he sold it at the first show of the year here. And the dude that bought it couldn't be happier..And he thought that was a deal since all the ready-made CALI cars that have been bought up here ARE JUNK and don't work after ya get them.. Thank you..
> 
> MRS. JENDA
> *


WASN'T EVEN REFERRING TO YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 12:45 PM~3814513
> *FOR THE RECORD BRO MASS RESPECT FOR THE NATURAL CREW BELIEVE THAT, I DONT MAKE SHIT UP THOUGH CALEB IS MY DOG AND I AINT TRYIN TO CHANGE IT- HES A HOMIE FOR REAL NOT JUST AT THE SHOWS- THAT CAT SO COOL HE GAVE ME A 94 PARTS CAR
> 
> THATS LOVE TO THE CHEERLEADER NERD- WHAT I GOTTA DO GET A DICKIES JUMPSUIT 2 GET U 2 LIKE ME? :cheesy:
> *


GROW SOME HAIR AND STOP LYIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 27 2006, 01:26 PM~4939078
> *WASN'T EVEN REFERRING TO YOU!!!!!!!
> *



U SCARED HIM BRANDY WHEN HE CALLED-- THAT WAS PRICELESS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 27 2006, 02:17 PM~4939430
> *U SCARED HIM BRANDY WHEN HE CALLED-- THAT WAS PRICELESS
> *


THE ASHTRAY VOCALS SCARED MEAWAY!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GASHOPJUNKIE_@Sep 13 2005, 12:37 AM~3803441
> *agreed
> *


YOU HAVE SENSE!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 14 2005, 11:40 AM~3814051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BAKERSFIELDHOMIE ABEL, IS ALL MAD AT ME CAUSE WHAT SCOTTY IS SAYING? O WELL THATS WHAT YOUR GOOD AT ALWAYS CRYING AND COMPLANING LIKE ALL THE TIMES YOU CALL AND SAID YOUR BUILDING A HOPPER AND ITS GONNA SERVE ZACK AND DEMO CAUSE THEY TALK SHIT TO YOU, WELL ITS BEEN 2 YEARS AND NOTHING, O WAIT YOU DID "BUY" A HOPPER LAST WEEKEND AND IT CHIPPED WELL A FOR EFFORT...
> ...


WHOOP THERE IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS WHERE SOME OF WHERE YOUR LIES START


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

TTT?????????? WTF Happened to BIG NICK???????????TTT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

big tony knows-----


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whats up with the new vol. of street stars comin out?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2006, 07:41 PM~5108543
> *whats up with the new vol. of street stars comin out?
> *


NICK IS GETTING HIS NOSE REDUCED!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

big scottys homie- didnt u say u was building a car for him- done yet????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 19 2006, 01:41 PM~5458727
> *big scottys homie- didnt u say u was building a car for him- done yet????
> *


HE HASN'T SENT IT!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 27 2006, 01:33 PM~4939132
> *GROW SOME HAIR AND STOP LYIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@May 19 2006, 03:50 PM~5459509
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 14 2005, 01:45 PM~3814513
> *FOR THE RECORD BRO MASS RESPECT FOR THE NATURAL CREW BELIEVE THAT, I DONT MAKE SHIT UP THOUGH CALEB IS MY DOG AND I AINT TRYIN TO CHANGE IT- HES A HOMIE FOR REAL NOT JUST AT THE SHOWS- THAT CAT SO COOL HE GAVE ME A 94 PARTS CAR
> 
> THATS LOVE TO THE CHEERLEADER NERD- WHAT I GOTTA DO GET A DICKIES JUMPSUIT 2 GET U 2 LIKE ME? :cheesy:
> *


YOU NEED TO GROW SOME HAIR!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

get some plane tickets


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 22 2006, 10:52 AM~5473349
> *get some plane tickets
> *


WHY?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 22 2006, 10:52 AM~5473349
> *get some plane tickets
> *


GET SOME MORE ROGAINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok what i miss?


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2004, 01:16 PM~2053373
> *thanks to all the riders who have supported the first dvd from street stars, mail orders are now available and ready to ship for further infromation or questions feel free to call me at 509-728-3946 or pm me, once again thanks for the support, nick garcia
> *



North West?

South Cen. WI North Il Count?

I'll Move Your Tapes

Allways Down To Help A Fellow Lowrider (Any One Trying To Bring Lowrider To The Top) :thumbsup: 

PM Me I'll Help


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

kool thanx


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Big Nick.....watched the DVD again when I was on my last business trip!!!!, shit was good man, there was a couple of statements in there that literally had me laughing.

Any way you could e-mail me some or all of the jams on that disk?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 15 2006, 11:05 PM~4857852
> *LETS NOT TALK SHIT ABOUT MY HOMIE CALIEB.  SCOTTY IF YOU GOT A CAR COME TO PORTLAND AND GET SERVED IF NOT SHUT  UP.  I KNOW HE CAN AND WILL SERVE U ANYTIME.  STOP BY THE SHOP AND CALL HIM OUT, IF YOU GOT BALLS.
> *


I HAVE BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 1 2006, 04:11 PM~5534060
> *I HAVE BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



IN YOUR MOUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 1 2006, 02:12 PM~5534076
> *IN YOUR MOUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GUM BALLS. YOU HAVE JUSTIN'S!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 1 2006, 04:16 PM~5534120
> *GUM BALLS.  YOU HAVE JUSTIN'S!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SALTY CHOCOLATE BALLS!!!!!!!!! YOU LOVE EM!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 1 2006, 02:19 PM~5534152
> *SALTY CHOCOLATE BALLS!!!!!!!!!  YOU LOVE EM!!!
> *


YOU DON'T HAVE CHOCOLATE BALLS DUMB ASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 2 2006, 11:53 AM~5538747
> *YOU DON'T HAVE CHOCOLATE BALLS DUMB ASS!!!!!!!!!
> *


I DIDN'T SAY MY BALLS DUMMIE!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 2 2006, 10:01 AM~5538792
> *I DIDN'T SAY MY BALLS DUMMIE!!!!!!
> *


YOU HAVE OVARIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn you two bickerin like kids over a lollipop,both yall need smacked or somethin? 




lol yall funny.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Where the fuck is Nick hiding?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 4 2006, 02:58 AM~5548192
> *Where the fuck is Nick hiding?
> *


in toppenish, hiding in one of those tee-pees w/the indians.. :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 4 2006, 11:57 AM~5549141
> *in toppenish, hiding in one of those tee-pees w/the indians..  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 10:04 AM~4030285
> *CALEB called and said you told him someone in san diego wants to come to the NW and serve him, your a stupid fucking idiot you fuckin square, OG BIRD is gonna do a show out here you fucking retard your reading what two grown ass men a talking about and you go and gossip about shit you know nothing about, you fucking lil BITCH, you call and lick his balls all you want you fucking pussy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BALDY GOT ROASTED AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 20 2006, 10:36 AM~5809301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  BALDY GOT ROASTED AGAIN!!!!!!!!
> *


SCOTTY SHUT UP AND GO CHANGE YA DIAPER......


BEFORE YOU GET SERVED BY THE NW AGAIN.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 20 2006, 10:45 AM~5809387
> *SCOTTY SHUT UP AND GO CHANGE YA DIAPER......
> BEFORE YOU GET SERVED BY THE NW AGAIN.....
> *


NOBODY SERVED ME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

VALES VERGA!!!!!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone know where i can buy this dvd?i live in portland


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not sure.......

i know vol. 2 done been out for a while,im not sure if vol.3 ever gonna make it out....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

does anyone else know were i can get a copy of this?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 20 2006, 10:45 AM~5809387
> *SCOTTY SHUT UP AND GO CHANGE YA DIAPER......
> BEFORE YOU GET SERVED BY THE NW AGAIN.....
> *


SOMEBODY SERVED YOU WHEN YOU BOUGHT THIS GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 20 2006, 12:27 PM~5810254
> *not sure.......
> 
> i know vol. 2 done been out for a while,im not sure if vol.3 ever gonna make it out....
> *


I have been actively filiming for 8 months now..Nick should have edit done very soon. So look for it within the next 3-4 weeks!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 24 2006, 11:26 AM~5832420
> *SOMEBODY SERVED YOU WHEN YOU BOUGHT THIS GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


whatever.....at least i got a ride..

post somethin that aint photoshopped fool.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any phone # then i can call to order vol.2 or somethin,website


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 26 2006, 08:50 PM~5849485
> *whatever.....at least i got a ride..
> 
> post somethin that aint photoshopped fool.
> *


WHAT WAS PHOTOSHOPPED "MINI-ME"?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 20 2006, 10:45 AM~5809387
> *SCOTTY SHUT UP AND GO CHANGE YA DIAPER......
> BEFORE YOU GET SERVED BY THE NW AGAIN.....
> *


YOU NEED TO GROW SOME ARMS 1ST LITTLE MAN!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 26 2005, 09:23 AM~4074394
> *A BIG BODY!  COOL!!!!!!!!  I'LL BE UP THERE AND WE CAN HANG OUT ON THE REAL!! DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT AND TAKE THIS SERIOUS SON!! IT'S JUST ONLINE FUN!!! REMEMBER, REAL MEN DON'T CRY, THEY BUILD IMPALAS!!!!!!!!
> *


DON'T LET IT GET TO YOU!!!!!!!
STARS!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 24 2006, 11:26 AM~5832420
> *SOMEBODY SERVED YOU WHEN YOU BOUGHT THIS GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats cold :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

What??!! An Oldsmobile?! Get that shit OUTTA HERE!! :buttkick:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 26 2006, 09:50 PM~5849485
> *whatever.....at least i got a ride..
> 
> post somethin that aint photoshopped fool.
> *


You wanna see what I got?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 1 2006, 12:48 PM~5882410
> *You wanna see what I got?
> *


HE'S TOO SHORT TO SEE THE SCREEN HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 26 2006, 08:50 PM~5849485
> *whatever.....at least i got a ride..
> 
> post somethin that aint photoshopped fool.
> *


BITCH YOU NEED TO PHOTOSHOP SOME PUBERTY ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
MAYBE THIS WILL HELP MAKE YOU GROW?


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:around:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SON-OF-A-BITCH!! That's my wife!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 1 2006, 01:26 PM~5882687
> *SON-OF-A-BITCH!!  That's my wife!!
> *


THOUGHT SHE WAS?WIFEY????????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 1 2006, 12:48 PM~5882410
> *You wanna see what I got?
> *


sure.....

i heard that wagon hopper was pretty hot but i didnt see much of it on vol. 2 of riderchronicles..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 24 2006, 11:26 AM~5832420
> *SOMEBODY SERVED YOU WHEN YOU BOUGHT THIS GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DOES IT HAVE A HIGHCHAIR IN IT?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 8 2006, 10:20 AM~5924699
> *DOES IT HAVE A HIGHCHAIR IN IT?
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

TTT for they guys in off topic


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 20 2006, 10:00 AM~5809577
> *NOBODY SERVED ME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 8 2006, 10:20 AM~5924699
> *DOES IT HAVE A HIGHCHAIR IN IT?
> *


NO I DONT NEED ONE,WHY YOU WANT ME TO DRIVE YO KIDS AROUND?

I LEAVE EM AT THE FIRST HOMELESS SHELTER AND BOUNCE THE FUCK OUT...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

anyone know who has the blue caprice with streetstars across the windshield from burien?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 1 2007, 04:36 PM~7596728
> *anyone know who has the blue caprice with streetstars across the windshield from burien?
> *


That'd belong to Junior form FULLXtc


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT For nick


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2006, 02:19 PM~4861361
> *you are the liar
> 
> riccs cool with me.
> ...


THE GOOD OL' DAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

damn brought this back from over a year ago!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 14 2008, 01:52 PM~11344443
> *damn brought this back from over a year ago!!
> *


yeeeeeaaaahh fuck it why not?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 14 2008, 01:12 PM~11344579
> *yeeeeeaaaahh  fuck it why not?
> *


haha no doubt homie.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 14 2008, 04:08 PM~11345630
> *haha no doubt homie.
> *


  LMAO


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

s.s.m.f'ers


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 14 2008, 12:39 PM~11344326
> *THE GOOD OL' DAYS!!!!!!!!
> *


WADD IT DU SCOTTY :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 14 2008, 02:52 PM~11344443
> *damn brought this back from over a year ago!!
> *


ya people need to start mak'n some dvds again.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 3 2009, 09:23 PM~14978074
> *ya people need to start mak'n some dvds again.
> *


yes sir


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

nick is at my house right now getting some stuff done for the next dbd bideo :0


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 4 2009, 10:02 PM~14985581
> *nick is at my house right now getting some stuff done for the next dbd bideo :0
> *


pm me when the new dvd is out


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Sep 4 2009, 09:02 PM~14985581
> *nick is at my house right now getting some stuff done for the next dbd bideo :0*


Damn about time...
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: streetstars mutha fuckas!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"BOUT TIME SUCKA" !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I thought Nick was building Donks now?? :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 28 2009, 02:52 PM~16111666
> *I thought Nick was building Donks now?? :cheesy:
> *


lol. he needs to sell some dvd's.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

and we already know that se-se-serio's got the s-s-sounda-track !!

"foe-shifa's" :biggrin: 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 28 2009, 02:52 PM~16111666
> *I thought Nick was building Donks now?? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 28 2009, 02:52 PM~16111666
> *I thought Nick was building Donks now?? :cheesy:
> *


man if he is lord nows it wont be on dvd.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

Just a warning for all beware of BIG NICK and THE CHROME SHOPPE
fuckin guy owes me big time $$$$ and quit answering his phone I would appreciate any info


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Dec 17 2010, 11:16 PM~19357742
> *Just a warning for all beware of BIG NICK and THE CHROME SHOPPE
> fuckin guy owes me big time $$$$ and quit answering his phone I would appreciate any info
> *


----------

